# MISC | Fantasy Network Maps



## Alargule

^^ Wow! :eek2: Quite some ambitious network! Are those plans purely fictional, or are they (loosely) based on past and/or existing plans?


----------



## gruber

Red Line exist for the 80%
Dark Green light exist for more than the 80%
Yellow Line exist for more than an half part (and another some km are under construction).

ALL the Blue Lines exists. all.

the Light Blue Line and the Purple Line are both Approved. the Purple Line will be under construction in the next months.

the Orange Line exsist for the north-west part as a branch of the Red Line, as the Light Green Light exists as a branch of the Green Line.

only 2 lines are...dreams.
the Magenta Circular Line and the Brown Line.
and also a small part of one of the branch of the Blue S Line doesen't exists today. but there is a project.


----------



## Falubaz

Gruber, goooooooooooooooood job. i made such fantasy maps of milano metro system in the past, and i must say you have almost the same ideas. i like your map very much.


----------



## samsonyuen

I've never seen that fantasy map of Montréal before. I don't think the metro will make it to Pointe-Claire, but it's interesting...


----------



## Filip

Now









How it should be:


----------



## Effer

Modern.


----------



## FM 2258

Austin:


Fast light rail throughout the city with stations with large parking lots. Maglev lines from downtown and suburbs to the airport.


----------



## Capzilla

Here's another map of Rotterdam, my own schematical interpretation with a heavy zoom in on the city centre. Gray lines are the mainline rail, most of which will eventually be like a metro with more stations and lightrail material.










It still needs some work but compare it to the geographical map: it's already quite accurate and rather truthful.


----------



## Alargule

I once made a New York Future map. All the future lines are actually in the planning stage, like the Fulton St Transit Center, the new South Ferry and Whitehall complex, the #7 extension and of course the creme de la creme, the piece de resistance (why do we always resort to French for these sort of superlatives?): the Second Avenue Subway:


----------



## ssiguy2

I don't understand the German system. What is a UBahn and SBahn? 
Are they Metros, LRT, CommuterRail, Monorai, SkyTrain, or none of the above? 
Please explain.


----------



## Pavlo

Kyiv, Ukraine in 2005:










In the year 2020:


----------



## Nouvellecosse

ssiguy2 said:


> I don't understand the German system. What is a UBahn and SBahn?
> Are they Metros, LRT, CommuterRail, Monorai, SkyTrain, or none of the above?
> Please explain.


http://de.geocities.com/u_bln/berlin.htm


----------



## Alargule

Dead link. Let me explain the difference:

U-bahn: usually metro, underground (that's what the U stands for), but als above ground (in fact, Berlin's first U-bahn was above ground). With the introduction of the so-called Stadtbahn systems in the 60's and 70's in West-German cities, U-bahn also stands for underground sections of tram lines. So the definition has broadened a little.
S-bahn: commuter trains. They either form a separate system (like Berlin's system), or run mainly alongside long-distance services via the rail tracks into the city's centre. The S stands for 'schnell' (fast) I once learned, which is of course meant to indicate the difference in speed between 'slower' metro's and trams and the faster commuter services.
Got it?


----------



## Justme

^ Also of note, the S-bahn service is generally closer to the suburban side of commuter rail. i.e. it mainly serves the nearer parts of the core city. There is also another level of commuter rail which is sometimes refered to as R-bahn (although generally known as Regional Bahn). This serves longer distances and often connecting two seperate metropolitan area's but within a metro area they offer commuter services faster than the S-bahn (ideal for longer distances)

The other difference between S-bahn and R-bahn is that S-bahns often pass through the city center underground or elevated and in the central core almost operate like a metro service. This makes them very similar to the RER in paris. Where as the R-bahns usually terminate at the city's main station.


----------



## ssiguy2

Interesting, thanks for the info. 
Sounds like SBahn is like Toronto's GO Trains.


----------



## Justme

ssiguy2 said:


> Interesting, thanks for the info.
> Sounds like SBahn is like Toronto's GO Trains.


Probably is quite similar.

Do Go Trains pass through the city and continue the otherside? That is a key point usually with S-bahns as it allows cross-city transit as well as the usual spoke & wheel.


----------



## citoyen

Montréal now:










Montréal in 2020:










Green: Under construction, due to open in 2006.
Yellow: Phase 1 of expansion
Pink: Phase 2
Red: Phase 3

Suburban rail now:










Suburban rail in 2010:


----------



## Nouvellecosse

Alargule said:


> Dead link. Let me explain the difference:


It is NOT a dead link. I just tried it, and was directed to the correct page. I have no idea why it didn't work for you, but it wasn't due to the link.


----------



## micro

The link above does not always work.
The proper link for Urbanrail Berlin is this: http://www.urbanrail.net/eu/bln/berlin.htm


----------



## Haber

Vision Rapid Transit plan for Winnipeg








Winnipeg Rapid Transit


----------



## samsonyuen

It'd be great to see that Winnipeg LRT planned. Hopefully the BRT won't be built in Wpg.


----------



## xeror

Self-made future map of Hong Kong railway system


----------



## Taiwan Junior

Taipei--










Kaohsiung--


----------



## beta29

2 future maps from Hamburg:


----------



## Alargule

^^ Interesting. Are they planning on giving up mass transit in Hamburg altogether?


----------



## DrJoe

Probably not to far off before Toronto's subway will look like this. Nothing major, but realistic for the relatively near future. Grey is proposed










Estimated guess but that is probably about 12 km of extension.


----------



## Bitxofo

Barcelona 2010:









^^270km. of metros (TMB & FGC)^^
:wink2:


----------



## Justme

@beta29, could you please check your Hamburg map links. I am very interested in them but all I see are red "X"'s


----------



## beta29

@Justme: yes of course, here it is:


----------



## Nicux

Map of the current metro system in Milan.










Map of the current metro and S-lines system in Milan.










*IN THE NEAR FUTURE*

Two or three lines will be built. In this map you can see both the extensions of the lines now operating and the new lines. S-lines will be extended too (but you can't see it in the map)


----------



## beta29

Here´s another Berlin one:


----------



## matthewcs

Here is a drawing I made quickly with Freehand for Vancouver future (Someone already posted Van current). The Solid lines are skytrain/LRT and the dashed are commuter rail (Running from Twasseene to Whistler/Pemberton, Chilliwack to downtown with a spur from WhiteRock). If it shows up as tiny, sorry, freehand is causing me issues, it really is a decent size somewhere. :bash: 

Map


----------



## Xabi

Not only a map...

*Bilbao City Center current railway-tramway infraestructure:*










*Bilbao City Center railway-tramway infraestructure in 2015:*










Here you have an entire thread. 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=301682


----------



## Xabi

*BASQUE COUNTRY TODAY*










*BASQUE COUNTRY 2020*


----------



## DiggerD21

I've extended the Hamburg network by some visionary additions. They are just my imagination:

- Transformation of the R10 (former S4) into the new S4 which uses the same rolling stock as the other S-Bahn lines.

- Construction of a new U-Bahn-line, the U5. This idea is based on old plans from the 70's for the U4.

- S-Bahn-link between the Airport and Niendorf Markt

- A new station added between Altona and Bahrenfeld on line S1. (actually there are real plans for this, but with another stationname than I've chosen)


----------



## Justme

Any new plans for Frankfurt?


----------



## elkram

I think Montreal ought to be waking up to this every morning, no? The only thing I'd change is my 10-minute frequencies to read 'at most every 12 minutes'. Non-rush-hour frequencies indicated.

The differences signified by my map compared to the region's current plan represent boring:
- the pink train line under the city centre, a few kilometres long
- the metro line extensions, approximately 20kms' worth
- the lower olive train line chord (branching off), 2 to 3km long

The differences also represent erecting some form of surface running:
- the pink train line segments right of the city centre
- the upper olive train line chord (branching off), a few hundred metres long
- a long chord connecting the airport and outer suburb west of it, several kilomtres long (not captured/shown)

Other differences represent:
- somehow establishing the right-hand arm to the LRT plus its underbelly between its two bottommost junctions
- inserting no less than eight stations on established surface and underground train lines
- electrifying remainder of train lines as well as left-hand arm of LRT
- erecting stations along left-hand arm of LRT
- some services limited to inner suburbs

The map itself represents the city and inner suburbs, where mainland terrain's limited to both bottommost shores. The region's first white settlement's reputed to have been closest to upper terminus of yellow metro line.










Cheers,
Chris


----------



## UT596001

Sabadell Network:

Nowadays



In the future [Note: in first time only will be built from Sabadell-Estació to Sabadell-Pl.Espanya or Sabadell-Plaça del Pi. In 2nd time, with no dates, will be prolonged to the town of Castellar del Vallès.]


----------



## herenthere

*Hong Kong's Subway Maps*

Here is the current subway maps of Hong Kong.
MTR (city areas):








KCR (suburban areas):









Around the middle of April, both companies sought a merger between the 2, w/ MTR Corp. purchasing KCRC. The following planned map is if the merger is successful and in the year 2018.









Awesome, huh? And don't forget the actual trains and stations--go to the Subways thread and "Hong Kong MTR subway" (parts 1 and 2) started by hkskyline--to find out more!!


----------



## Chevin

I think the HK map looks the best!


----------



## Alargule

The map is an official one, so unless he made it, he didn't include (or exclude, for that matter) anything. 
I was just wondering: what's that 'Cross River Transit' supposed to be? A new Tube line (would come close to the CR2 proposed alignment), or light rail?


----------



## SE9

Cross-River transit is just a tramline running from North to South London, crossing Waterloo Bridge.

BenL, as for whats happening we know that these are:

*Under Construction*

* East London Line (phase 1)

* DLR Extension (to Woolwich Arsenal)

* Picadilly Line Extension (to Heathrow T5)

* Heathrow Express Extension (to Heathrow T5) <- not on the map as its overground.

* Channel Tunnel High Speed Link (St. Pancras - Stratford - Ebbsfleet) <- not on the map as its overground.

*Planned Lines - Good News*

* Crossrail seems likely, as it has big backing from the mayor and businesses. 2008 is the most recent start date I've heard.

* DLR Stratford International Extension is almost certain, for the Olympics 2012.

* East London Line (phase 2) is likely.

*Planned Lines - Bad News*

* Croydon Tramlink extension is unlikely.

* Greenwich Waterfront Transit will happen, but in the form of high-tech buses instead of trams.

* Conservative appointed in Ealing in the last local elections, and one of his pledges was to stop the West London Tramlink from going through Ealing.


----------



## Capzilla

@SE9: could you tell me more about that Camden-Stockwell link? Looks interesting.. is it proper underground? I've never seen that extension before, where was it mentioned?

Edit: never mind, found it: Cross River Tram


----------



## Davis

Nice map


----------



## SE9

Thanks all. You've got it Capzilla.


----------



## bob rulz

This is a commuter rail line known as FrontRunner that's under construction along the Wasatch Front from Salt Lake City, Utah to Pleasant View, Utah (just north of Ogden). It is expected to be completed by 2008. These are two rather shitty maps from the official website...


















There's also a light rail system known as TRAX that has several proposed expansions (including 1 that's already been approved). However, there are no freaking expansion maps on the official website! Of any of the proposed lines. There's another place I could find maps for these expansions, but for some reason PDF files are not opening on my computer (even though I have Adobe Acrobat).

I don't have any mapmaking skills, so I can't create a map of my own (and I don't know exactly where they're supposed to go anyway). This is the best I can come up with...I wish I could post TRAX expansion maps, but alas, the Internet hates me at the moment.


----------



## Davis

Maps Prague metro (tube)

Present









metro 2025









metro 2050









metro 2075









metro 2100


----------



## godblessbotox

^^ wow... sure are planing for a good future!


----------



## herenthere

but isnt that planning a little too far into the future? or is it for propaganda


----------



## godblessbotox

nice


----------



## Reluctantpopstar

godblessbotox said:


> from metro info


I really like the second map, which is a little less diagrammatic and a little more map-like than the current one (esp. shows that trains turn along Washington Blvd. and Hollywood Boulevard). Let's keep up the pressure: gotta get that Purple Line built if nothing else!

Is that an official map from Metro or is it done by a civilian?


----------



## Project-D

Can anyone post Manchester's Metrolink present & future Plan? The largest single purposed network outside London to my knowledge.


----------



## ger

Buenos Aires in 2005








Under Construction








Masterplan planned 2012








My masterplan (I designed it)


----------



## Sampei

Congratulations for your works! kay:


Here's the *CATANIA* (Italy) METRO MAP 2012:










Link to an unofficial site 

Italian thread


----------



## Alargule

This is just some weird fantasy idea I had for Paris - it's more 'fantasy' than 'future'. It includes an extension of line 11 via the Île de la Cité (could be with a station right next to the Notre Dame) southwards, to provide métro service to a part of Paris that's poorly served by the network today. Having reached the Université station @ RER B, it continues westwards towards Blvd. Victor station.
The other line is a new one: ligne 15, which would form an inner semi-circle connecting the Gares of Lyon, Austerlitz and Montparnasse with Étoile.


----------



## ZZ-II

Good work kay:


----------



## Coccodrillo

Paris...why not connect lines 3bis and 7bis? Tunnels and rails partly exist yet...


----------



## Falubaz

here u r my version of Paris.


----------



## cellocello

*Beijing Subway*

Current Beijing Subway Map
114 km










Beijing Subway plan 2008
200 km










Beijing Subway plan 2015
480 km


----------



## herenthere

Beijing is definitely preparing for the olympics in 2008. but last year they were still using tickets right? Are they going to use a magnetic card or smartcard by 2008?


----------



## 65MAX

*Portland 2040*










Here's Portland in 2040. Currently we have the Blue and Red lines and a portion of the Yellow line. The Orange I-205 line (now Green since I drew this map) is under construction and will be completed in 2009. The 4 regional rail lines (M1-M4) use existing rail ROWs and modern DMUs. M1, from Beaverton to Wilsonville, is under construction and will open in 2008. I'm creating another map to show the 8 streetcar lines that will link many of the close-in neighborhoods with the regional and light rail lines.


----------



## 65MAX

OK, that pic is showing up really small here. Does anybody here know how to resize the images so they're legible on this site? Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## 65MAX




----------



## 65MAX




----------



## 65MAX

That's better


----------



## Dr.VitO

Sacramento:
Here's the 20 year plan for Regional Transit Sacramento


----------



## JAB323

Beijing Metro looks crazy, :cheers1:


----------



## godblessbotox

...beijing itself is crazy


----------



## Bitxofo

^^Shanghai metro is crazier!!
:runaway:


----------



## melbourne Engineer

this is what i propose that melbourne should build to fill in the gaps to make their rail system convient for more then the small percentage of people that work in the city the light grey is existing. this next map is how the system would operate in practicle terms


----------



## cmoonflyer

cool map !


----------



## Heilig

São Paulo, Brazil. 2025


----------



## [email protected]

Did you ever draw a fantasy public transport network map - an entirely new net, or an extension of an existing one? Do you have tips for thinking up and drawing networks? Post it here - it doesn't matter whether it's tram, metro, express tram, light rail or whatever.


----------



## Alargule

As a matter of fact, I have. I was thinking about starting a similar thread yesterday evening - seems you read my mind...

For a fantasy city that looks like New York, I designed this map:


----------



## Alargule

Another fantasy map I made is this one:










...actually based on a very real 1968 plan for the Amsterdam metro. Never completed in this way, because the building of the only existing underground line (the current East Line) gave rise to quite some controversy: whole parts of the historic city centre had to be demolished in order to build this line. At present, the North-Southline is u/c - it's shown as 'line 1' on the map above (although only a small part of it will actually be built).

This is more of a fantasy map for Amsterdam, depicting lines I think the city needs:










...and this map is probably to remain a fantasy as well; it shows all current subway plans for NYC. There's no certainty for any of these projects to get the final go-ahead:


----------



## [email protected]

That's one awesome hell of a lot of work that went into those, especially the NY map... Thanks for posting  

PS You know how to post images, don't you? Well I don't. When I click "Insert Image" a window appears telling me to "enter the text to be formatted". I don't know what this means or how it works - could you please help me?


----------



## SE9

This is one line I would like... just for my own personal convenience 

The route goes:
*
Bromley South - Grove Park - Eltham - Woolwich Arsenal - South Greenwich* for Peninsula *- Canary Wharf - Canada Water - London Bridge - Waterloo - Victoria - Paddington - Willesden Junction - Wembley Park*


----------



## Alargule

A quick tutorial:

1. Upload your images to an image hosting site, preferrably www.imageshack.us (you can either make an account, or start uploading directly. Images should be in .jpg (good for photos), .gif or .png (good for maps) format);

2. Go to the forum and insert the url (that's the long text in the "direct link to image"-tag in Imageshack) in the 'text to be formatted'. Another, easier way is this:

just type:










where x is the url of your image.

That's the whole idea of posting pics. Just give it a try.


----------



## Alargule

@ SE9: Looks like a bypass for the Jubilee Line to me... Another, easier way would be branch lines off the Jubilee: one branch Bromley-Canary Wharf in the SE, and another branch off Green Park following your route through Paddington and to Wembley. Paddington could do with a line that gets into the centre more directly, so it wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## SE9

Yep, the backbone from Waterloo to Greenwich Peninsula follows the Jubilee Line.

The only current problem is... its very long to travel between Victoria-Paddington / Paddington-Waterloo / Waterloo-Victoria... which are all major terminii.


----------



## micro

MarkO said:


> ....and finally thanks to the good people at London Underground Blogspot (http://london-underground.blogspot.com) I can include an image of the map I did for the MMOTW book.


Thanks, MarkO, for putting it online!! As I told you earlier I love that map! I'm glad that many geographical and spelling errors from the first edition have been fixed but I still found some (not that I was looking for them, but I have a sixth sense  ). Is this second edition also available as a poster from London Transit Museum?

Some errors: 
Hanover (only one n in English).
Tehran
Shenzhen
Kharkov
Munich and Brescia seem to share the same station
Linz is not between Munich and Nuremberg
Xian, China has a metro u/c


----------



## Riise

That world map is seriously cool! kay:


----------



## TDude695

Click for big.

Here's a fantasy map of Toronto I made. The original plans were by someone else in pdf file, but I made it into an image and changed a few things for a piece of fiction I was writing. Original credit for most of the ideas goes to Warren Schnurr.


----------



## Bitxofo

Falubaz said:


> this is a splendide idea! i didn't know Auckland has some kind of metro system.


Auckland hasn't got a full metro system, same for Sydney, Melbourne and some other cities...
:|


----------



## Gil

Falubaz said:


> this is a splendide idea! i didn't know Auckland has some kind of metro system.


The map is loosely based on the London Underground. Given the placing of the other cities in Australia somthing had to fill in the place of New Cross station on the East London line. One solution would be to move Jakarta down to Aukland and replace Jakarta with Cebu which has been trying to get a system similar to Manila going. The entire South American network is the Picadilly line running through Heathrow. Maybe the Croydon Tramlink should be used to show South Africa, Australia and New Zealand where there isn't a metro system per se but something more in line of the Tramlink.


@TDude695

I've got my own variation of the map but I'm still tweaking some details and settling on station names. I've also included the streetcar network on the map. Just trying to find an audience to settle some of the details.


----------



## MarkO

*World Metro Map*

Cheers for all the suggestions and comments, Micro's spellings well noted!

Map was originally intended as way to show all the cities in the MMOTW book (with the much repeated proviso that we included some cities that were not metro's in the strictest sense - Stuttgart, Manchester, Lausanne, Jacksonville, San Diego, the Australian cities etc being just a few examples). Those places were included (as opposed to, for example Croydon, or some of the other equally valid light rail cities which were not included) simply because they had interesting maps, often used to give the impression of a metro-like service.

Auckland and Bangalore for example had plans to build Metro's though gather Auckland's now dropped theirs, but the map was worth including. Plus Gil is right about needing more southern hemisphere systems to balance it out.

Defining which is or is not a real Metro isn't an exact science as more and more hybrid systems emerge (should we for example include all monorails? modern low floor tram systems etc?). Problem with extending boundaries too wide is that a book of maps of every single rail-based system would become unwieldy, so we had to excercise a bit of restraint! Not surprisingly more and more older material turns up all the time, much of which I'd love to include in future editions, and same story with the fantasy maps, but we'll have to see how space restrictions go 

A properly updated poster may be available next year! Keep y'all posted.

Love the Toronto Fantasy system too TDude!

 Mark


----------



## MarkO

*Fantasy Manchester*

....and while we are at it, here's another fantasy map (for visual delight and world-wide giggling at how poor the UK is nowadays at digging new tunnels - well outside London any rate!)

The idea started with wondering what to do with the core spine (Oxford Road/University/Fallowfield/Withington) which is one of the busiest bus corridors in Europe and certainly would qualify for being converted to light rail at the very least, had it have been in any other major Euro country but Britain! However as that route passes along quite narrow roads (especially through Rusholme) the idea for burying any future tram lines and then extending the routes into a fully fledged fantasy metro (or pre-metro) seemed an obvious leap. 

Most of the other routes are just there to make the map look nice (although they do 'serve' many areas which are not well connected to any other urban rail now or planned) but hey who says we can't play?! Especially love the idea of Manchester having a station called "Opera" (one of the most common metro station names in the world) and "Royal Exchange" (because it just sounds so grand), plus since Manchester really does have a Victoria and a Piccadilly station whose to say they might not name future urban rail routes after these mainline stations???!!!

Hang on! Just having a brief re-draw of that map! It'll be back later


----------



## Bitxofo

@MarkO:
Correct "Palmero", it is "Palermo".


----------



## melbourne Engineer




----------



## melbourne Engineer

here is some ideas i had befor the cristie report was released it looks pretty similar but more intergrated and affordable


----------



## melbourne Engineer

this is a more refined version that includes operational details and the new south west rail link slc=single level cars if tokyo can get by without bilevel cars so can sydney. the red line is a congestion charging line


----------



## Thelème

another future map of Rome


----------



## melbourne Engineer

here is some ideas that i had for LA it helps separate metrolink and freight trains allowing much better frequencies on metrolink (3ish trains per hour each way on all lines). simpler opperation and more integration with the subway and light rail.


----------



## melbourne Engineer

here is some ideas that i had for LA it helps separate metrolink and freight trains allowing much better frequencies on metrolink (3ish trains per hour each way on all lines). simpler opperation and more integration with the subway and light rail.


----------



## melbourne Engineer

here is some other ideas to help out the amricans


----------



## phubben

I don't like when a rail line crosses itself!


----------



## Alargule

^^ Then you don't like. Me don't care.

_(what the hell is he talking about?)_


----------



## micro

^^ About that "Broad Street Line" extension in the 2nd map, I guess. Looks like unfavourable city planning and I don't like it either. A circle line would be better.


----------



## melbourne Engineer

circle line? my plan makes the broard street line into a circle line and the extention to the west is an option that is currently under consideration. even though the the line would cross its self the opperation would be very simple. from my investigations phily's transport seems to suffer from a lack of transfer options so my plan seeks to address this so commuter can transfere between services and vastly expand their range of accessable destinations


----------



## Patrick

ok, this is not a future map, but an often-mentioned example for a good public-transport-system in germany. karlsruhe (295.000 inh.)










grey lines are regional buses, and the colored lines are the tram lines, and I think they are wel developped for a city of 295.000 inhabitants


----------



## micro

jserradell said:


> The map I wanted to post is:


How about placing the biggest cities in those stations where the largest number of lines meet?


----------



## Occit

*CARACAS METRO NOW*



*CARACAS METRO IN THE FUTURE*


----------



## oahiyeel

ignoramus said:


> *Singapore*
> *Confirmed Metro Map (2006 - 2012)*
> Lines under construction are shown as dotted lines.


Artist impression of future lines/stations in Singapore:









Better representation of how the lines actually look like:


----------



## gladisimo

I was planning on teleporters being invented by 2100... ><


----------



## alex4d

In the past (the best version):










Currently (They've lost their way):










My improved(!) version with plans from 2012-16:










I believe that most people oriented themselves by noting whether they were to the left or the right of a straight Northern, and above or below the Central.

To show where there Jubilee went, I thought best make it straight towards Canary Wharf.

To help people choose The Waterloo and City outside the peaks, best make it straight.

Best to indicate on the lines themselves those that do not run full time.

I liked it when Epping and West Ruislip reflected each other.

I liked it when the eastern District was straight.

I also wanted to make the DLR clearer (better looking)

I also wanted to make the central area (Bond Street to Holborn) to be more Mondrian style!


----------



## Sampei




----------



## Alargule

Looks great, Alex! Indeed, the number of unnecessary bends within the Circle line has increased dramatically over the past decades. Your design shows that is not necessary at all.


----------



## KCexile

*3D Cartoon Tube Map*

Has anyone seen the cartoon-style Tube map that is drawn in a cartoon style? It shows the tube lines in 3D and cartoonish renderings of buildings and tourist attractions? I saw this when I was in London in 2004 and I've been searching for it hopelessly on the internet. Can anyone help me find a copy?

Thanks!


----------



## Alargule

Be a little more specific: was it an official map, or something you saw in a tourist shop? If the last is the case, you're gonna have a hard time to find a copy of it.


----------



## KCexile

It was an unofficial map in that it wasn't produced by TfL. I think it was done as an advertising vehicle for tourist attractions... probably the kind of thing you'd find in one of the train stations or at a Tube ticket booth in a high-traffic station. I picked up a hard copy when I was there, but I remember seeing it online shortly thereafter... maybe in this forum. 

The beauty of this map was that it showed how the tube related to the streets and buildings on the surface.


----------



## kingart

I remember a poster that was in the Green Park underground station that was titled "Above ground you can't beat the Underground"
It was produced by Globalvision Holding, Ltd. There were smaller posters of the Piccadilly line only on the glass panels by the doors of the Piccadilly line trains. I tried to get a copy of the larger poster but was unsuccessful but eventually got a copy of the Piccadilly which is now hanging framed on my wall. 
This was February 2000 when I was in London and got the poster from the London Transport Museum about a year later.


----------



## Tubeman

They're still present in a lot of (all?) Piccadilly Line trains, on a panel adjacent to one of the middle doors. All I have ever seen was a Piccadilly Line version, as far as I'm aware there were no others. I can confirm that they were produced by Globalvision, whoever they are (i.e. not official LUL graphics).


----------



## NothingBetterToDo

^^ They seem to be on all the Piccadilly line trains. 

I think they are pretty cool - showing a lot of buildings from the West End all the way out to Tottenham Hotspur and Bruce castle (really random as i doubt anyones heard of that) - in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Tubeman

NothingBetterToDo said:


> ^^ They seem to be on all the Piccadilly line trains.
> 
> I think they are pretty cool - showing a lot of buildings from the West End all the way out to Tottenham Hotspur and Bruce castle (really random as i doubt anyones heard of that) - in my neck of the woods.


If you look carefully you can see the QEII bridge at Dartford on the horizon too... As they're just stickers (and therefore prone to being defaced / peeled off) I presume Tubelines have stocks of them still in Oakwood and Northfields depots. I could be cheeky and see if I can blag one


----------



## kingart

The correct title of the poster was "Above Ground You Can't Beat the Tube"
Customer service at LUL found out it was a one-off poster published by an outside company. It was not published for London Underground but advertised on their property. Because there was demand for the poster, London Transport Museum decided to purchase the copyright from the publishers. However, they could not agree on terms. Eventually they agreed to issue a poster of the Piccadilly line only.
This is basically what I was told in my e-mail correspondence with London Underground in February 2001.


----------



## Electrify

Here is the current Toronto subway system:










Here is a new LRT plan proposed last week:










Here is a subway fantasy map that mirrors my ideas for one very well, and imo is the best one yet:


----------



## Alargule

Of course it is: you made it...:tyty:


----------



## Electrify

Dee Hinnov said:


> Of course it is: you made it...:tyty:


Actually, I said it mirrors my personal one very well, but I didn't say it was mine 

For example, the Queen line would continue up Weston and cut across at Albion and then up Islington and into the suburbs on the west end. On the east, it would go up at Woodbine rather than Coxwell, then when the Danforth heads north it would continue east to Kingston Rd, and up along Kingston Rd into the east suburbs.


I'll have to draw it out sometime


----------



## elkram

It's been a year since I posted my expansion of Montreal's network. In response to recently reading Montreal's three-year business plan for public transport improvements:

Montreal`s _PTI 2007-2008-2009 Programme Triennal d'Immobilisations_
http://www.amt.qc.ca/corpo/documents/budget/budget2007/pdf/Budget_AMT_2007_PTI.pdf

I drummed up this drawing that's scanned poorly (my 'pooter's on the fritz):


----------



## city_thing

[/QUOTE]

Seriously, that's the type of system that Toronto should already have. Even Sydney's CityRail network is bigger.


----------



## onetwothree

I posted the metro map for Lysmere earlier, but I've been updating it  Adding several new stations (to make it look better) and a RER type system.








(To give proper credit: a friend of mine made the logo)


----------



## onetwothree

What the Copenhagen metro map could look like in the future:









Only two of the lines exist today, the green and the yellow (M1 and M2). The last five stations of the yellow line are going to open this October


----------



## Isek

Once the Germans filled up the Channel to walk for Britain...  










http://homepage.univie.ac.at/horst.prillinger/metro/m/londonundergroundmapgerman.html


----------



## RATP

Hi,

could you give me the address of the official web site of the company, because I do not manage to contacting it.
Thanks


----------



## Alargule

What company?


----------



## Electrify

Here is my fantasy map for the TTC, will never happen (especially with Transit City and MoveOntario 2021 announced), but I think it is pretty good.

And yes, I came up with this one before I saw the one posted above, which goes to show you how blind the urban planners in this city really are.










Summary of routes (? means possible future expansion)

Yellow: Richmond Hill (Newmarket?)/Downtown/Maple and Canada's Wonderland
Green: Mississauga (Halton/Hamilton?)/Downtown/Markham
Red: Brampton/Downtown/Durham
Blue: Mississauga/Midtown/Scarborough
Purple: Airport/Uptown/Rouge Hill


----------



## Electrify

And back on topic, here is a map of the GTA's current transit system:










And here is the MoveOntario 2020 system announced:


----------



## Wilhem275

Here is my idea for an underground tram line in Venice.

I'm not crazy, they're really going to build it, but my plan is better 


http://maps.google.it/maps/ms?ie=UT...0321792117527.000001133cb03fb79a60f&om=1&z=11


----------



## Alargule

Are those green thingies stations? They're way too close and way too many for a city like Venice, if you ask me.


----------



## Wilhem275

It is meant to work as a tramway or LR, not as a standard "heavy" subway 
Imagine the distance between the tram stops in a classic European city centre... it would be just the same concept, but underwater.

I think it would be useless building a standard Metro in an area so small... the main problem in Venice is that even short trips, on foot or boat, take too much time.
Frequent stops and tram vehicles should provide a fast link _inside_ Venice, and not only from/to the city.
Unluckily what will probably be built is a Metro linking the airport and the Lido (the long south-east island), with only a few stops in the city.
That means, carrying a lot of people inside the city and still having no way to move them in a decent and modern way.
Venice is a living city, people work and study here, get in and out as standard commuters... this is not an historical Disneyland which HAVE to stay absolutely still, closed under a glass.
Actually Venice has never been really still, but -of course- it has never been possible building something new and big inside the historical center. Every new construction has always been developed on what was the urban limit at the time.
Now, since there is no more space, I think we should correct and develop what we have today

Of course in my proposal the stops should be very discreet, not many large holes and exits, just a standard stair and a little elevator, plus an emergency exit hidden inside a building.


Believe me, this town really needs to be alive... too many people think about it as a museum floating on water... and in fact this city is really close to social death.


----------



## Justme

^^^ I agree with you on much of what you say about Venice, and that it needs a metro.

Unfortunately, the current plan is not really adequate. It also should connect more of the mainland with Venice (and not have to change trains at the railway station) which would encourage commuting more. Currently, people have tended to move to the mainland as that is where most of the jobs are. It is difficult to travel to the mainland, as they usually have to get a ferry to the station, then a train, and then a bus. But with a proper metro that links the mainland to the islands, there would be less need for people to move. 

Likewise, it would be easier to operate businesses on the islands as people would be able to reach them quicker for those already on the mainland.

One problem with your plan though is that generally there should be few tunnels under the islands. The islands already have a stability problem and there is fear that a subway under them could cause some collapses. The current plan is to have the subway under the water entirely, with short tunnels to the island.


----------



## lokinyc

Atlanta, Georgia's current subway network:










And the planned Beltline inner LRT loop:


----------



## ovem

i wish i could see that some day... unfortunately this is never gonna happen
enjoy athens metro.


----------



## Alargule

mg:

Wow...that's HUGE! Great map - you must have spent some hours/days/months making it!


----------



## ovem

just some hours. 

ok lets start
stockholm map









paris map with a REAL circular line









moscow map









madrid map









an finally the suburban rail network of athens...









i think i'm a great dreamer


----------



## nastyathenian

Ovem, you have really got a very creative imagination:dizzy: But how can you propose subway lines for cities you have not lived in and for which you are not familiar with traffic flows and bottlenecks?


----------



## ovem

i have no idea  im just drawin exept the athens maps


----------



## Alargule

I wonder what you would make out of the Amsterdam map...


----------



## ovem

just wait


----------



## ovem

here you are..
amsterdam:


----------



## Alargule

Okay...:lol:

Nice map, btw. Just keep posting them


----------



## ovem

may somebody tell me a city so i can destroy it?


----------



## Alargule

Let's see what you'd make of New York...and try to be a bit realistic this time...


----------



## ovem

NO WAY MAN!!! this is fu..in crazy!!!


----------



## ØlandDK

StarFish said:


> What the Copenhagen metro map could look like in the future:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only two of the lines exist today, the green and the yellow (M1 and M2). The last five stations of the yellow line are going to open this October


Very Nice StarFish, never heard of M4, but would make sence with that ekstra line!


----------



## micro

ovem said:


> may somebody tell me a city so i can destroy it?


How about Hamburg or Berlin?


----------



## jserradell

Congratulations ! Ovem

I love your nice maps!

What about a Future Barcelona Metro Map??? I would like to see it, and maybe, I can add the stations names in the map...


----------



## ovem

barcelona:








berlin


----------



## flesh_is_weak

a modest subway proposal (fantasy) for my little hometown...


----------



## Bitxofo

@OVEM:
There is nothing new in your Barcelona map, TíPOTA! All lines you drawed are finished or under construction.
:yes:
Please, could you are 3 or 4 new lines?

Euxaristw para polì!
:wink2:


----------



## Tcmetro

Here's a fantasy map for Minneapolis-St. Paul(not mine):


----------



## ovem

have this for now... another map of the suburban railway of athens made by... ta ta ta ta...... ME  yoopie!!!










okay.. the stations in the gray selected area are inside athens. the yellow (m) shows that in this station there's a connection with the athens metro... and excuse me... the lower (m) should be next to the piraeus station, but now i'm bored of fixin it. enjoy the athens suburban rail network as it should be


----------



## lokinyc

the metros of Madrid and Barcelona are very impressive. I've ridden both and loved them.


----------



## hix

ovem said:


> may somebody tell me a city so i can destroy it?


Please do Brussels?


----------



## ovem

well brussels is a very difficult city.. i tried but i couldnt do anything... i'm sorry


----------



## nastyathenian

ovem said:


> well brussels is a very difficult city.. i tried but i couldnt do anything... i'm sorry


Why is Brussels difficult? It is a rather small city, already sufficiently covered by its existing metro system. By the way, what software do you use for drawing the lines?


----------



## ovem

photoshop... its just difficult


----------



## dreamtime07

*Metropolitan Manila metro*

Current Metro
This one only has 3 lines. The yellow line is being planned to be extended southward. The blue line will be extended to the yellow line up north.
This image came from http://www.urbanrail.net/as/mani/manila.htm









FUTURE Metro
A lot of development still in the future.


----------



## bob rulz

ovem said:


> may somebody tell me a city so i can destroy it?


Salt Lake City.


----------



## doady

Here is a map for Toronto:

_Click on thumbnail for full-size map (2.43MB):_


----------



## LMCA1990

*Bogota's rapid bus system 2007 and 2016*

This is the transportation system serving Colombia's capital. It has inspired other similar systems in latin america, Canada and there's talk about one in the US and the Netherlands. It is eco-friendly and cost-efficient

















​Shot at 2007-07-02

*2007*

Daily passangers - 1.5 million
Stations - 114
Length - 84 km
Buses - 974
Average speed - 27 km/h
Ride cost - 1.300 colombian pesos ($0.66/€0.48)










*2016*

Daily passangers - 5 million
Length - 388 km










The cost to complete this system is $1 billion, which is very cheap compared to metros that are even longer than the TransMilenio


----------



## isaidso

$1 Billion to build 6 subway lines? How is that possible? Individual lines can cost up to $10 Billion. Cheap labour can only go so far.


----------



## LMCA1990

it's not a subway. it's a BUS rapid transportation system, which is why it's taking so long (they have to modify roads and they're planting 1,000's of trees as they go).


----------



## Electrify

doady said:


> Here is a map for Toronto:
> 
> _Click on thumbnail for full-size map (2.43MB):_


Did you draw that up yourself??? Fantastic job if you did.


----------



## paw25694

*Jakarta*, *Indonesia*

this was the MRT plan map, but now they're make it longer, and the east-west line stations havent commenced yet.
and its include the u/c monorail










this is the current map of the BRT. future map isnt available yet.


----------



## CborG

lmcm1990 said:


> This is the transportation system serving Colombia's capital. It has inspired other similar systems in latin america, Canada and there's talk about one in the US and the Netherlands. It is eco-friendly and cost-efficient


There are already such systems in the Netherlands, there is the ´Zuidtangent´ 



















And in Almere there is a complete seperate Buslane network next to the normal road network, they are the yellow lines on this map:


----------



## LMCA1990

I'm glad for those cities. I personally think that these systems give a certain presence to cities. The TransMilenio is an object of pride in Colombia (the 1st of many built and under construction all over Colombia).


----------



## Augusto

lmcm1990 said:


> This is the transportation system serving Colombia's capital. It has inspired other similar systems in latin america, Canada and there's talk about one in the US and the Netherlands. It is eco-friendly and cost-efficient


Too bad they don't use trolley buses. It would have been more eco-friendly. Would it really be much more expensive to use trolley buses than regular buses, considering the fact that electric buses usually last longer than regular buses? 
I thought it would have been obvious for cities that are building BRT and where there is already a trolley-bus network like in Mexico city.


----------



## Chilenofuturista

Augusto said:


> Too bad they don't use trolley buses. It would have been more eco-friendly. Would it really be much more expensive to use trolley buses than regular buses, considering the fact that electric buses usually last longer than regular buses?
> I thought it would have been obvious for cities that are building BRT and where there is already a trolley-bus network like in Mexico city.


And what's even more "eco-friendly" than trolley buses (which in turn are better than common bus systems) are systems on rails, ergo...


----------



## jam5

DC Metro as it is currently:










And how it will appear once the Dulles Silver line is built:


----------



## LMCA1990

They might build a suspended Monorail. This is how the city might look with it:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul
http://www.radikal.com.tr/veriler/2006/11/21/metro.gif


----------



## DJZG

well... here's Zagreb... i draw it myself, it could be some redirections, i've seen the picture somewhere in newspaper... this is the plan in next five to ten years. Blue ones are existing tram network, and red ones are planned. LRT is planning but there is no exact image where would it be...


----------



## Electrify

Augusto said:


> Too bad they don't use trolley buses. It would have been more eco-friendly. Would it really be much more expensive to use trolley buses than regular buses, considering the fact that electric buses usually last longer than regular buses?
> I thought it would have been obvious for cities that are building BRT and where there is already a trolley-bus network like in Mexico city.


Think the problem with trolley buses is that they normally have a maximum speed of about 50-60km/h, while standard and hybrid buses can reach 80km/h+ (most buses I've seen have speedometers that go up to 125km/h, including articulated ones).


----------



## DJZG

Electrify said:


> Think the problem with trolley buses is that they normally have a maximum speed of about 50-60km/h, while standard and hybrid buses can reach 80km/h+ (most buses I've seen have speedometers that go up to 125km/h, including articulated ones).



well... honestly, where do public buses go higher than 60 or maybe 70... not only it's impossible between streets but it's not safe for the passengers.


----------



## flesh_is_weak

sorry, i just cant help it...i was rummaging through my stuff today and i saw my torn copy of a TTC ride map...and then i had this irresistible urge to make my 'dream proposal' for a Metro Cebu Subway System--again-- 

*here's my first version:*









*and here's a new one*









too far-fetched? well, dreaming is a luxury that we all have...

for those who dont know, Cebu is a metropolis of nearly 2-million people straddled on the eastern coast of the Philippine island of Cebu. It is the second only to Manila--that capital--in terms of importance, and its economy is a formidable rival to the capital


----------



## TohrAlkimista

*Milano's actual situation:

There the Metro Lines (1, 2, 3) and the S-lines, the suburban ones.*












*The future situation:*











Further infos at this (cool) website: http://www.metroitaliane.it/milano.html
(there are also all the italian projects)


----------



## Songoten2554

here is a purposed expansion of the miami metrorail expansion project i hope it happens and i hope it comes true and this is an offical map










this is a well i did this map but i was inspired from the map above to do this one but i believe this will come true i hope and it needs to badly to come true

i made the one below not the top


----------



## Songoten2554

another offical map of the great Miami Metrorail Expansion project and this is an offical map from Miami Dade Transit not mines but its where i got my idea to create this map


----------



## Northsider

Songoten2554 said:


> another offical map of the great Miami Metrorail Expansion project and this is an offical map from Miami Dade Transit not mines but its where i got my idea to create this map


I like your map better. :-]


----------



## Gaeus

beta29 said:


> Show us future maps from subways, light rail, tram or suburban train in your city.
> png[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BERLIN S-bahn in the future:



Whats up with the Sniperscope or Target Mark or whatever you call that thing? Its like another one of those Da Vinci Codes or a mark for a nuclear attack. :lol: 

OK, I admit I am exaggerating but in my opinion I thought its creative or innovative.


----------



## Occit

*An update for Caracas Metro System, made by Okty:*


----------



## Jrleahy

My fantasy map for Omaha.

They recently completed a study to build the $55 million, 3.5-mile loop from my Creighton East station around the Heartland of America/Old Market area.

It's such a shame that none of this will probably happen ever.


----------



## Robert Stark

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> The LA Future Map only shows what is there and what is under construction, meaning the Gold Line eastside Line and the Expo to Culver City. On the board or invisioned are the Wilshire (soon called Purple Line), Gold line Foothill extension (24 miles to Montclair, might start next year) the downtown Connector, the Green Line Extension, a gap filler from North Hollywood red to Gold in Pasadena, LAX to Union Station Direct and a 405 line from LAX to the valley through Santa Monica and UCLA. LA is looking ahead and its great! Ridership is t record levels on every line except Gold and with the Very pro transit mayor and council we can get a lot doen. Most new development in LA is centered exactly wehre the Red line is or where the LRT's are notably Downtown LA, Wilshire, Hollywood, Pasadena and Long Beach!




There really needs to be a Sunset Line from Union Station to Hollywood, and than down to the Grove and the Beverly Center.


----------



## Robert Stark

Reluctantpopstar said:


> I really like the second map, which is a little less diagrammatic and a little more map-like than the current one (esp. shows that trains turn along Washington Blvd. and Hollywood Boulevard). Let's keep up the pressure: gotta get that Purple Line built if nothing else!
> 
> Is that an official map from Metro or is it done by a civilian?



you included the silver line but not the Sunset line.


----------



## Robert Stark

godblessbotox said:


> from metro info




you left out the sunset line.


----------



## Alargule

What's up with you and that Sunset Line of yours?


----------



## Jrleahy

I took another look at my system, and re-did the map with all of the stations listed this time.

Old:









New:


----------



## Jean Luc

Jrleahy said:


> My fantasy map for Omaha.
> 
> They recently completed a study to build the $55 million, 3.5-mile loop from my Creighton East station around the Heartland of America/Old Market area.
> 
> It's such a shame that none of this will probably happen ever.


If you try to convince $$$$$ Warren Buffett $$$$$ to finance it then maybe it just might!


----------



## Jrleahy

Yes, he could fund the entire thing with plenty to spare. (A cool billion would probably go very far to get most of the system up and running.)

But I don't think he has ever given a cent of his money to Omaha.  It's a tragedy.


----------



## IU

*Delhi Metro-->2010*











*Delhi Metro-->2021*


----------



## Edwardes

*Karachi Circular Railway & Future Metro Lines (KCR)*


----------



## Edwardes

*Lahore Rapid Mass Transit System - Phase 1*


----------



## Thorin

*Neaples: today










Neaples: 2015








*


----------



## diz

Here's another plan for Metro Manila


----------



## a?b?c?

anyone know what the ideal program is 2 make a subway map??


----------



## Alargule

Look inside it.


----------



## Abbendymion

*Mexico City Metro --> 2010*





This is not a tottally confirmed map, especially for lines 8 and 12 which can be changed along the east parts.


----------



## z0rg

Shanghai 2020: World's largest metro net, 820km+ and 22 lines.


----------



## Alargule

^^ Okay...what funny guy let the cat play with wool this time?


----------



## DENTROBATE54

isaidso said:


> Yes, the Toronto subway is massively under built. To put things in perspective, the City of Madrid and the City of Toronto have roughly the same population and land area. Madrid's subway is 282 km while the Toronto subway is 69 km.
> 
> Toronto, at the bare minimum, needs double the track it has now. I live in central Toronto near the waterfront and I can't take a subway downtown. I have to take a bus north 20 blocks, travelling away from downtown, before I hit track. Only then can I travel east. Then I switch to a southbound track to back track towards the lake again.
> 
> Completely absurd! I live directly west of downtown, but the only direction you can travel by subway from downtown is north! You can't go east or west, diagonal, nothing. The ridiculous part is that many Torontonians think the subway is fine the size it is.


This is what I dislike about our subway network too. Why, oh why hasn't a subway along Queen-Lakeshore been built yet? The people saying Bloor-Danforth *is* the downtown's east-west line, are nuts :weird:. Better-than-bus, or streetcar for that matter, is so desperately needed down here from Cliffside to Long Branch. 

It's a shame for me that in order to get into the city via transit I need to take a bus all the way south to Dundas and head across to access the subway @Islington. This can take at least 90 minutes on a good day with another 40 mins sojourn on the metro. If an Eglinton Line was built out to Pearson, I could easy well slash that commuting time in half, and via the subway be in the core within 45 mins. These are the types of improvement in customer service the TTC should look at before hiking fares. Tell me is it fair we're paying more now for the same or even worsening quality of service?


----------



## jarbury

I've been working on a fantasy rail system for a fantasy city for a while now.

There's no key so far, but the thicker coloured lines are for metro trains while the thin black lines are for commuter/suburban rail type trains. Stations with the "National Rail" logo are ones where commuter/suburban rail trains stop. I think everything else is pretty self-explanatory. Trying to think up of names for each different line that isn't just "Blue Line", "Red Line" etc.










The train system is for the city I've drawn below. The rail lines are the pink/purple lines. Motorways are red.










Sorry the images are so big, the city spreads quite widely east-west. The scale of the map at the size it's shown below is around 1cm-1km. So it's about 70 km east-west. I reckon the population would be around 5 millionish.


----------



## city_thing

Oh my God. You really put some effort in there.

Well done mate, I'm really impressed. You should sell that to Dubai!


----------



## jarbury

^^ It's far too realistic for Dubai! LOL


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

monkeyronin said:


> This is one I made for Toronto's subway (based on existing rails and other people's proposals). didn't put too much work into this, but you get the general idea.


Nice ideas monkeyronin! My plan included a brown heavty rail loop in the DT like yours only it's a little more north since it ran under Spadina, Dundas, Bay, and then Davenport! I too had a Bay Avenue Road route! If only this would come true..


----------



## poshbakerloo

Heres a map that I have made for a city that i made in Simcity...
Its roughly geographically accurate hence the 45. angles...also something that I have missed out is that the stations that are marked at interchange stations but appear with only one line is a Main Line interchange... 

also where the 9th Avenue and East End Line run along side each other, they share the tracks rather than just being two separate lines. The whole system is underground...but some elevated and surface proposals are in progress...


----------



## Positronn

The one I did for my city (half a million ppl)









The black lines are bus corridors, and some of them really are under construction.


----------



## dmarney

hinto said:


> Here's the commuter rail system for my fictional city (Hinto) and its metro area:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MHTA (Metropolitan Hinto Transit Authority) is the agency that runs the metro system. I don't have all the details worked out for the metro yet.


wow, that looks so realistic!


----------



## a?b?c?

deanh said:


> A modified version of the CityRail network. Unlikely to ever happen...
> 
> It's mainly Suburban Heavy Rail with Metro Lines in other densely populated areas. There is about 70 new stations more than the current CityRail map.
> 
> ​
> Click image for full size version.


hey deanh, what software did you use to make that map?


----------



## deanh

^^ - Just used Macromedia Fireworks (old as!)

:banana:



:banana:


----------



## Curz

This thread is cool 

I did some imaginary maps long time ago, so here are two examples.


I. A map inspired by NYCsubway, no station names, other names are imaginary language, inspired by Hungarian 









II. This map is a tram network, no names. There are also three subway lines. Inspired roughly by the layout of Czech city of Brno.


----------



## jimbojoe45

Here is a modification of the Chicago CTA I made. It includes the following improvments:
-Circle (Teal) Line
-A Kedzie Street Subway (Black Line)
-Extensions of the Yellow, Red, Orange, & Green Lines. 

O what a system if would be.


----------



## Antje

I have been planning an extension to the Athens system with more than 254 miles to beat both London and Shanghai by route length. Alongside that there would be artificial islands to recreate maps from my favourite video games.

Here is my draft:



I used Google Earth Pro and is there a tool so I can make good curves and represent lines shared by many lines properly?

Thanks.


----------



## Allen2

^ I am not sure if there is a function on Google Earth..

I think I am going to start making one with Fireworks


----------



## savevp

Thank goodness for you guys. I always used to feel so lonely when I drew up maps but now I see there are some other fantasy planners. I will try to post some maps later which I drew for friends but what I mainly have to say is 'Great Job!"


----------



## viedumonde

For those who don't know, this is Ahmedabad, a city in western India with 5 million people but no Rapid Transit System.

I have a better PDF version of this map, the jpeg-ifying made it worse


----------



## viedumonde

Seems like nobody comes on this thread anymore...hno:hno:hno:


----------



## amirtaheri

I do. It's inspired me to do my own. I'm thinking of creating a virtual city based on a map of Wuhan, Hubei that I had on my computer. Having to put it all onto Fireworks and I'll be doing it as part of my summer project to whittle away my spare time!


----------



## viedumonde

^^ I made this map on AutoCAD, and it is far simpler than Fireworks, if you know the commands.

Finish it up fast and put it up.

Bye the way, are you from Tehran?

If you are, try making a better map of the Tehran city Metro itself, I've not seen a good map of Tehran Metro.


----------



## Martin S

Artist Graeme Currie's version of the Merseyrail map:


----------



## viedumonde

^^ :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Antje

One for Plymouth, nr. Cornwall:


----------



## amirtaheri

viedumonde said:


> ^^ I made this map on AutoCAD, and it is far simpler than Fireworks, if you know the commands.
> 
> Finish it up fast and put it up.
> 
> Bye the way, are you from Tehran?
> 
> If you are, try making a better map of the Tehran city Metro itself, I've not seen a good map of Tehran Metro.


Well I was born in Tehran, though I would never really class myself as being from Tehran. I am British, not Iranian, having grown up here with British values. That being said, I'm not ashamed of my Iranian heritage  so nobody get antsy.... haha!

That being said, I can't find a great wealth of maps on Tehran Metro, so I decided to make on on Adobe Illustrator. Almost finished it as well. Debating though whether I should try and illustrate the lines under construction or planned.


----------



## amirtaheri

Here is the map I've drawn of the Tehran Metro:


----------



## viedumonde

^^ I think you should include all lines.

Very neat map.

And that yellow line has only five stations??


----------



## amirtaheri

Apparently... I decided not to add the other lines as there doesn't appear to be any firm indication as to the stations etc and so I decided to leave them out until they were firmed up. I did however modify the map to include the other part of line 4, which is under construction, I think, which will interchange at Azadi. I also had to correct a couple of things as well:


----------



## viedumonde

Yeah, I thought something was missing (I was searching for Tehran Pars station, I remember that because it sounds like Tehran Purse).

How about your fantasy map now...


----------



## Antje

Me? I simply used Illustrator for diagrams.


----------



## amirtaheri

The fantasy map is going to take a lot longer haha


----------



## Kaspar

Hi! I recently finished my fantasy tram network map for Tallinn, Estonia in 2040:

Click on it for larger image (pdf).

The current tram routes are drawn with solid lines, except that tram route no. 4 finishes in Tondi station, route no. 2 drives between Kopli and Ülemiste stations. Everything else is imaginary, though some are based on real projects (that never got built). The "I stage" is with wide dashes and "II stage" in small dashes.
Since a light rail service has been planned in Tallinn since 1970-s, most of the people hope that one day the light rail will be built. Most likely is that routes 5, 7 and 10 will be built, 6 is a possibility, extending 3 to Pirita, 4 to Risti and building 8 are long shots. Extending 2 to Pelguranna, 3 to Viimsi, building 9 to Tabasalu and 11 between two districts - pure fantasy of what I'd hope. I also hope you like my map .


----------



## xlchris

I made this map for my SimCity city (2,2 million citizens)  Still expanding it, done this all with paint. (Names & info is in Dutch)


----------



## davidaiow

What I would love to see happen in a HSR in the UK. There are connections to the Isle of Wight as that is where my 'company' originates. I have various plans for the Island transit and this would be the ideal progression. The lines show the routes, not the express stations etc.


----------



## poshbakerloo

New Steinway subway map...
Its a map for a city I made on SimCity...


----------



## poshbakerloo

davidaiow said:


> What I would love to see happen in a HSR in the UK. There are connections to the Isle of Wight as that is where my 'company' originates. I have various plans for the Island transit and this would be the ideal progression. The lines show the routes, not the express stations etc.


Very interesting...

I'm not sure about some of the routes though...just seems a bit of on odd route...

Swansea-Oxford and Newport-Falmouth

Sandown-Europe via London is very good though...


----------



## davidaiow

Ha! I know what you are saying, but the idea would be stages- The Island needs a connection between it and the mainland. So after they are created, a highspeed link between London and Portsmouth and Southampton and Cardiff seemed logical. Then they would connect to Falmouth/Folkstone-Europe. There is some logic in the madness...honest. 

Nice map PoshBakerloo


----------



## Shuz

For those of you using Fireworks to make maps - how do you get such nice curves? I've no idea how to do that!


----------



## Rebasepoiss

Kaspar said:


> Hi! I recently finished my fantasy tram network map for Tallinn, Estonia in 2040:
> 
> 
> The current tram routes are drawn with solid lines, except that tram route no. 4 finishes in Tondi station, route no. 2 drives between Kopli and Ülemiste stations. Everything else is imaginary, though some are based on real projects (that never got built). The "I stage" is with wide dashes and "II stage" in small dashes.
> Since a light rail service has been planned in Tallinn since 1970-s, most of the people hope that one day the light rail will be built. Most likely is that routes 5, 7 and 10 will be built, 6 is a possibility, extending 3 to Pirita, 4 to Risti and building 8 are long shots. Extending 2 to Pelguranna, 3 to Viimsi, building 9 to Tabasalu and 11 between two districts - pure fantasy of what I'd hope. I also hope you like my map .


It's pretty good but I think line 6 should extend to Maardu via Muuga. Line 9 is too much, on the other hand. Those areas(Tiskre, Tabasalu), are mainly suburban sprawl where even bus lines aren't viable.


----------



## poshbakerloo

Shuz said:


> For those of you using Fireworks to make maps - how do you get such nice curves? I've no idea how to do that!


I would like to know aswell...Quite often I use a shape like a square with rounded edges, but cut the rest away, I'm sure there is a better way!


----------



## Schliemann

Before the financial crisis hit Iceland hard there was talk about building a Light-Rail system in the capital. Some wanted to go a step further and build a mass-transit system, even thought i think that would just be a huge waste of money. Despite that I became very interested in the idea and made my own plan.



Also included is a High-speed train to Keflavik airport and a Bus Terminal with bus-lines to other parts of the contry (since Iceland doesn't have a trainsystem)


----------



## dmarney

i would show my maps if i knew how to post them, but i dont. any help?


----------



## poshbakerloo

Schliemann said:


> Before the financial crisis hit Iceland hard there was talk about building a Light-Rail system in the capital. Some wanted to go a step further and build a mass-transit system, even thought i think that would just be a huge waste of money. Despite that I became very interested in the idea and made my own plan.
> 
> 
> 
> Also included is a High-speed train to Keflavik airport and a Bus Terminal with bus-lines to other parts of the contry (since Iceland doesn't have a trainsystem)


Nice idea, I was there this summer and had a similar idea!


----------



## Schliemann

dmarney said:


> i would show my maps if i knew how to post them, but i dont. any help?


This is what I did:



Alargule said:


> A quick tutorial:
> 
> 1. Upload your images to an image hosting site, preferrably www.imageshack.us (you can either make an account, or start uploading directly. Images should be in .jpg (good for photos), .gif or .png (good for maps) format);
> 
> 2. Go to the forum and insert the url (that's the long text in the "direct link to image"-tag in Imageshack) in the 'text to be formatted'. Another, easier way is this:
> 
> just type:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where x is the url of your image.
> 
> That's the whole idea of posting pics. Just give it a try.


----------



## erj-boy

Ideas for Montreal commuter train network...


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Rebasepoiss said:


> It's pretty good but I think line 6 should extend to Maardu via Muuga. Line 9 is too much, on the other hand. Those areas(Tiskre, Tabasalu), are mainly suburban sprawl where even bus lines aren't viable.


Nõmme and Pirita are suburban sprawl, and not only are bus lines viable there, but also a double-track railway.


----------



## chris.haynes

possible future london tube map :


----------



## TO_penguin

Hello! I thought I'd contribute two maps I've made of two Canadian cities. The first map is a (very optimistic) fantasy of the future subway/LRT system for Toronto and the surrounding area:


and the second map here is an idea for the LRT system in Edmonton, Alberta. The blue line in this map already exists, the others are derived from environmental studies and ideas floating around:


What do you guys think? I might do a map of Montreal's Metro next.


----------



## Kot Behemot

Wow guys! U've just made my day :lol: 
Didn't see this topic before. It's precious  
I made a (could be, but never will) map of Novi Sad metro (Serbia, second biggest city, my home town). 
It's not finished yet...


----------



## Schliemann

Copenhagen


----------



## SoloSides

Other Changes I would make to the system:
-retrofit all trains to increase maximum speed from 65mph to 95 mph
-increase operating speed to 75-90 mph across entire network
-decrease accelleration and acelleration times at all stations
-elevate or bury the tracks between rainier beach and mount baker station
-create a network that puts a light rail station next to each sounder station (commuter rail)
-implement a network of feeder cars (street cars or specialized buses) around each station
-Build a parking garage above the current parking lot at tukwila station
-Convert tukwila station to a central light rail and metro bus hub
-Put signs on all metro buses indicating which light rail stations they stop at
-Install infocenters at each station, these would be touchscreens that can show how to get from point A to B using a combination of light rail, commuter rail, buses, and feeder cars (similar to google maps)
-Install noise barriers on tracks and implement other methods of noise reduction
-Create a park and ride at every station where it is possible
-determine the best style of elevated and underground track supports that can be built in the least amount of time


----------



## davidaiow

Please delete


----------



## davidaiow

What I would like to see on the Isle of Wight. I know this sort of thing would never happen but it would be a lot better than the 1 excuse for a train line we have now


----------



## ovem

a huge hyper extensive version the Buenos Aires Subte made by me


----------



## Yetzirah231

*Ovem*

Than looks great, maybe extend line I also onto the island for nature lovers...
Relaxed with the family to the nature beach etc.


----------



## Tornadoli

Two questions/requests:

- Could someone please repost the Groningen Fantasy Tram map? I can't see it.
- It would be nice if someone made a fantasy network for Warsaw 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TO_penguin

Another fantasy map of Toronto and the surrounding area. Sometime in the distant future, and a more densely populated city than now.


----------



## gramercy

forgive my ignorance, but is there a special kind of program to create maps like these, or do you just use some vector based adobe stuff?


----------



## TO_penguin

gramercy said:


> forgive my ignorance, but is there a special kind of program to create maps like these, or do you just use some vector based adobe stuff?


I use inkscape, which produces .svg graphics files but can export them as .png files. I guess any vector-drawing program would do though.


----------



## BJC450Chicago

*Port Stanley Metro*

Here is a fantasy I have been working on. The city is Port Stanley in the San Juan Islands. It is it's own city-state. Population 9 Million.

It's still in development. I'll post revisions as I make them. Hopefully I'll have a better resolution soon with stations and express lines.

Port Stanley Metro









This is the land use map: green=residential, pink=commercial, red=business districts and yellow=industrial


----------



## dl3000

Cool city.


----------



## pneuma

*Fictitious tramway*

Hi,

this is a map i made a few years back, based on a city i was building in SimCity 3000  
It's a tramway network. I also drew a subway network, but that didn't turn out too well... Symbols used are British Rail and London Underground (names are also largely based on existing English names)


----------



## davidaiow

Wow! I'm so envious of your skills! That looks extremely professional! I don't care what you say, I'd still love to see what the subway map looked like 

Love it and thanks for sharing!


----------



## norscand

Another fantasy network map

See more on the Norscand Geofiction  site


----------



## dl3000

norscand said:


> Another fantasy network map
> 
> See more on the Norscand Geofiction  site


I love this geography


----------



## BJC450Chicago

norscand said:


> Another fantasy network map
> 
> See more on the Norscand Geofiction site


Nice map! What program did you use to create it?


----------



## city_thing

^^ Y'know 'Lort' means shit in Danish? :lol:

Great map - I wish I was that talented.


----------



## Hybrid 87

A little help here from those who use Inkspace 

Just wondering, how do add stations to your maps? Do you make them insade Inkspace, or do you add them with another programm (for example Paint)?

If you do it with Inkspace then how?


----------



## norscand

All map features can be produced in Inkscape including stations. Station is just a prepared complexed object which consists of simple ones - circles, squares and others with own attributes (filling color, thickness of lines, etc). Once made it can be copied and placed in designed place. To prevent the confusion is needed to distribute all of the same kind objects on different layers (layers of lines, stations, names, etc)


----------



## norscand

city_thing said:


> ^^ Y'know 'Lort' means shit in Danish? :lol:
> 
> Great map - I wish I was that talented.


How they dare to use this word in such meaning?!?! :lol: Do you know there's Worms city in Germany? It makes me smile too


----------



## onetwothree

^ I laughed when I saw the "Lort" :lol: but it's still a fantastic map nonetheless, great job!


----------



## sotavento

Heres a (REAL) network map of a local "alugueres" (renting) bus company here in portugal:

Imagine this as a commuter network. :lol:


----------



## Alargule

@ Norscand: I've taken a look at your website, and it's truly baffling. I've never seen such well elaborated maps for a fantasy country.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Restless

*The Shanghai 2020 fantasy network*


----------



## ovem

:eek2: this is madness! i love it!


----------



## Falubaz

Shanghai metro expanding plans are crazy and we all love it every time when a new line is addes to that cool network, but there is one thing that i dont like: they plan lines, that will cross but wont be conected, which is a bit weird. Why the heck build new system and avoid transfers between crossing lines.


----------



## davidaiow

I think this will be the last major update to my IW metro map. Well last of this version perhaps.


----------



## Alargule

Falubaz said:


> ...but there is one thing that i dont like: they plan lines, that will cross but wont be conected, which is a bit weird. Why the heck build new system and avoid transfers between crossing lines.


Examples? As far as I can see, all subway lines are connected to one another at certain points :dunno:


----------



## Falubaz

Alargule said:


> Examples? As far as I can see, all subway lines are connected to one another at certain points :dunno:


Oh there are more than 1 or two such points:

L11/L4 at shanghai Stadium
L8/L4 at Zongxing
L13/L4 at Lubu

and lines that cross twice but are conected only once, which make the passengers riding in circles

L3/L8 at Zongxin
L13/L1 at Huangpi
L13/L14 at Huaihai
L1/L3 at Caoxi Lu
L7/L10 at Changshu Lu


----------



## sweek

davidaiow said:


> I think this will be the last major update to my IW metro map. Well last of this version perhaps.


I never understand the point of two lines terminating at the same place on these maps. Why not hook them up?


----------



## Capzilla

It's easier to handle and limit delays on non-looped networks.


----------



## davidaiow

^ That and given the demand of the local area, the Central would have trains every 10 mins whereas the Downs perhaps every 20-30 depending on time of day. Hence terminating would make more sense. And so it helps the traveler differentiate between the two services 

They are also joined head-to-head as apposed to side-by-side due to the fact that some services may act as through services hence it is possible to go through every single island stop and change only once. That is more frivolous though...


----------



## MarkO

*CHELSEA-HACKNEY*

Well I cannot find a pictoral reference to that station name ^^ but have found a few bits and bobs that might interest you:

This first one is not an official strip map so thanks to whoever designed it (we'll take it down if you don't approve of it being here!):









Here as you can see it's shown stopping at BOTH Piccadilly AND Totty Ct Rd:









This is definately from an official source, produced in 2007, so post-Boris very little is likely to happen but gives you and idea of what the thinking inside TfL was once:


----------



## davidaiow

^ Now that I do like! I think that maybe it could be better executed, but I love all the lines! The trams, the water front transit and the fact that the North and South look equally matched at last! And the East seems to have more than the West! Wow, if dreams were to come true...thanks for the find!

On a second look, the Disabled signs really do annoy me! Find another system or just make them all disabled friendly please!


----------



## Lucky Lukas

Thanks Marko for posting those. I think I've seen them before, but interesting is the split in the line down to Woolwich (!). Never seen that officially proposed. Anyway, there are several things I despise about Chelsea-Hackney line. 

1. As a 'tube' line it has too few stations and unashamedly duplicates services along most of its route.
2. As a Crossrail line, according to official schemes, it has too many stations and does not get out far enough. eg. to Harlow or Hampton Court. In the proposed plan it is also seen running in tandem with the central to Epping and the District to Wimbledon, which it was supposed to 'replace'. Am I missing something?

So it seems to me the powers that be are dithering between a tube line and a 'crossrail' line and have no idea which it is.
That's why in my map I'm making it a full blown adult XXX Crossrail line.

I do like the idea of a west end central station. The truth is the platforms are so long it would cover most of soho anyway and with three lines going through, say, the station would be huge and you could have entrances at TCH, Ox circus, Cambridge Circus.

I don't like Crossrail trying to be tube and so I despise the piccadilly circus station, as I loathe bond street and I utterly can't comprehend having the Sloane Square station (sometimes mooted, sometimes not).


When I get into that last TFL map btw, there are a lot of stinkers, but best not t go into that here...


----------



## davidaiow

^you raise good points, especially about there being 1 West End Platform with multiple entrances, though would that be hard to convey on a map? I reckon there should be a central stop, a stop in the Chelsea Borough, a Stop in the NE Central (Euston or KX I guess) and then one in the South-Western Area before doing the more long distance stations such as Staines or Hampton or what have you. I can only really give my opinion on Central though as that is where I live. I would love to see CR bring more vitality to the West End. There really is so so much missed potential. If I were on that council.....

Anyway, I don't think I've posted my final map for the Island. I've also attached 2 varying signs which could be found at stations...

http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/2156/seaview.png
http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/7250/ryde.png


----------



## Lucky Lukas

Very nice map! You're even more of an optimist than I am! What software did you use?


----------



## davidaiow

Optimism is my failure. It's one of the reasons I don't going into Urban design, because I know half of my ideas wouldn't make it. That is what SimCity is for!

Illustrator. I know somebody doing a more creative degree


----------



## Lucky Lukas

Here's version 4. River thames added and Chiltern rail networked in. Slow Met services given back to LUL to run out to Uxbridge.


----------



## Gareth

Another one of my loony Merseyrail drawings...


----------



## davidaiow

I don't know the area that well, but from what I've seen before, that diagram looks a lot more clear and the spurs much easier to understand. I prefer curves on thin systems. That would be my only personal suggestion. Love the logo! Is that official or your own?


EDIT:
Something I'm working on in my spare time...
It's not really fantasy, more folly I guess.
The colours aren't that garish on the original...


----------



## davidaiow

DELETE! Double Post

Picture on previous page


----------



## Lucky Lukas

Here goes version 5...


----------



## city_thing

Again, excellent work Lucky Lucas :yes:


----------



## Lucky Lukas

Thanks  Getting there. Not long to completion now. Then I'll just need £60 bn or so.


----------



## davidaiow

^ In London (and most of England), I reckon the money is the easy bit. It's the NIMBYs, regulations and laws and such that cause a lot of the problems. I admire your work though


----------



## sweek

lucky lukas: line 5 can do with an extra branch on the Western End. It's taking over two busy commuter lines on the Eastern side, but only one not-so-busy Metropolitan branch to Watford.

Maybe do run trains along the northern end of line 7 as well...


----------



## Lucky Lukas

Thanks. Am currently reappraising the SW routes so I may end up merging 4 and 5 and cutting back some services. I might also withdraw LOROL to being what its actually going to be, i.e. make the thing more realistic.


----------



## Gareth

davidaiow said:


> ^ In London (and most of England), I reckon the money is the easy bit. It's the NIMBYs, regulations and laws and such that cause a lot of the problems. I admire your work though


Nah, just in London & the South East. In the rest of the UK, the money's the most difficult bit, as the government is much more reluctant to invest in infrastructure.


----------



## Alargule

With all due respect for the interesting discussion, but this thread is about Fantasy Network *Maps*, not about the fantasy networks themselves...

Maybe this thread should be split?


----------



## Lucky Lukas

lol
But fantasy network maps are about fantasy networks! :nuts:


----------



## Lucky Lukas

Version 6! Evolving still. More detailed discussion on the UK transport and planning forum...


----------



## city_thing

I like how you've included the London's airports. 

Y'know, I doubt your plans would be as expensive as everyone would fear. You've kept the number of stations low, and they're the most expensive part.

Of course, it'd still be bloody expensive :yes:


----------



## Lucky Lukas

Thanks. Yes, I expect it wouldn't be beyond possibility. But with 'crossrail' I think you don't need a lot of stations. Ideally it gives an 'express' service, particularly in the city core. What I most like about the RER in Paris is you can cross the city centre in 15 mins, whereas if you stayed on the metro it would take you 40 mins. Being complimentary, and by the same token, in those areas where your line goes and you have no metro it is a crime not to provide adequate stations. That is why I feel Chelsea should have two stations on line 2.
I'm still adding in new sections of Thameslink and trying to put some order in SE London. (!) It's a real shame what they're doing to Thameslink. They're spending £6bn on expanding it and after that they won't want any backtracking to the kind of ideas on this map. Pity


----------



## davidaiow

Something related you all might like to browse through. There are some good ones and some not so good ones, but all in all excellent work with much talent.
Simtropolis- City, Road or Transit Maps


----------



## nmuzz

Hiya! There are some great maps here! Thanks.
Here's my fantasy map for a metro network in Bristol, UK.


----------



## marciomaco

Can I use Google Earth as base to show my networks?


----------



## micro

Sure. All you need is a Googlemail account to make them available at Google Maps so you can post your links here.


----------



## marciomaco

Can't I save photos from Google Earth?


----------



## marciomaco

What kind of programes do you use to do the maps?


----------



## Exethalion

nmuzz said:


> Here's my fantasy map for a metro network in Bristol, UK.


Wow good work! Bristol is in dire need of some public mass transit system, the traffic is getting worse and the buses are going nowhere. We have miles of former rail and tram lines so we should use them, otherwise this city is going to grind to a halt and die!


----------



## Alargule

marciomaco said:


> Can I use Google Earth as base to show my networks?





marciomaco said:


> Can't I save photos from Google Earth?





marciomaco said:


> What kind of programes do you use to do the maps?


This forum isn't a help desk that will give you an answer to all of your questions delivered in bite-sized chunks...but let's play ball and break the rules for once:

1) Yes, you can;

2) Yes, you can;

3) MS Paint (free), Adobe Illustrator ($), the GIMP (free), Inkscape (free), MS Office Excel ($)...you name it.


----------



## marciomaco

Sorry, I didn't know... :lol:

Thanks by the answers. Next time I'll put something here.


----------



## onetwothree

I just finished another map and I'm quite satisfied with it 

Click for full version


----------



## davidaiow

^ Quite satisfied? 
I'd be absolutely thrilled!! That is a stunning map with a fantastically simple overall feel (such as the logo).


----------



## city_thing

onetwothree said:


> I just finished another map and I'm quite satisfied with it
> 
> Click for full version


"Cacoona's Midget"?
"Monkey Rock"?
"Lady Daryl"??

LOL - surely you're taking the piss? :lol:


----------



## DanielFigFoz

^^ *Butt*ers *Head*
Soker
:lol:

It's a great map anyway!


----------



## onetwothree

LOL, thanks guys! And yeah, I have a thing for crazy names :lol:


----------



## nmuzz

Exethalion said:


> Wow good work! Bristol is in dire need of some public mass transit system, the traffic is getting worse and the buses are going nowhere. We have miles of former rail and tram lines so we should use them, otherwise this city is going to grind to a halt and die!


Cheers! I agree. PT in Bristol is shite! It needs a metro or LRT.


----------



## Upminster

jserradell said:


> Here you have some fantasy maps:
> 
> this one is for Washington:


I lived in the DC area for many years and your "fantasy" map for MetroRail makes a lot of sense to me. I would have added a couple of extensions for my own convenience, namely Blue Line to Fort Belvior and Red Line to Germantown, if not all the way to Frederick. Would have made my commutation much much better.


----------



## Upminster

Has anyone here actually developed a computer simulation of an entire fantasy network, i.e., with trackwork, station platforms, trains, timetables, etc. ? I started with the London tube map, modeled it using Bahn 3.85 software, then added various extensions and new routes to suit my fantasy. Then started adding suburban routes, and one thing led to another and now it's most of southern England and growing. So far over 6,000 turnouts, over 1,000 timing points, over 4,500 station platforms, 1,800 trainsets, etc. Biggest problem is timetables because the platform dwell time is random within a realistic range and that leads both to a realistic simulation and challenges in meeting the timetable when trains arrive too soon or later than expected. Simulation allows you to add routes and trains to see how effective a new route or additional trains might be.


----------



## davidaiow

^After your suggestion, I downloaded it. It seems like a nice idea. Quite complicated and limiting though. I'm still hoping that CitiesXL 2011 will offer something substantial when it comes to mass transit.


----------



## intervention

I drew one up for Toronto and the GTA a while ago..... transit buffs don't kill me please


----------



## metro-world

*Mannheim plannings*



kato2k8 said:


> Proposed Subway for Mannheim, Germany:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color code:
> - dark red : tunnel
> - yellow : viaduct/dam
> - green : surface
> - orange : open cut
> 
> All routes were meter-gauge, and supposed to use high-floor cars. Service was to be likely every 10 minutes out to the suburbs, on some routes more frequent. The network was supposed to be intervowen with the similar planned subway network of Ludwigshafen, including cross-city lines. Two extensions in the northeast and east to neighboring cities were planned based on existing light rail lines. Mannheim and Ludwigshafen together have half a million residents.
> 
> They actually got started on building this in the 50s and 60s, with the network envisioned finished by 2000. By 1970, they got rid of this plan, with only part of that ring tunnel in the inner city, a number of the surface routes and parts of the viaducts (built in the 50s) finished in Mannheim. The finished routes instead serve as part of the tram network, severely speeding up service especially out to the suburbs.


hi
from where comes your informations??
there were noting started in the 50th, except perhaps some road separations.
main plannings and some buildings were done during the 60th. It is also wrong, tha by 1970 the city "got rid of this plan" because a final study (shich I have) dates of 1973! There were build a lot of undergourd predistian passes under large street crossings - some of them could later used for the subway. But recenty some of them was closed and filled!
The plannings for Tunnel constructions were more or less actual til the early 80th when they were short before starting to build a section of the southwest line.


----------



## spacetweek

onetwothree said:


> I just finished another map and I'm quite satisfied with it
> 
> Click for full version


What city is this in what country?

Can all of you guys say what the city is when you post maps? It's often confusing unless you're actually from that country/region. Also saves newbies having to read the last 10 pages of discussion


----------



## HARTride 2012

I knew this thread had to exist LOL!

I've been creating a bus and monorail system for a ficitional city for several years now. I have a map of my bus system and am still working on the monorail system. The neat thing about my monorail is that parts of it run underground, which I don't think in real life that this is even possible lol.


----------



## HARTride 2012

I also made a couple maps for my envisioning of light rail/regional rail in Tampa, FL, US. Below is one of them. This is the full system.


----------



## onetwothree

spacetweek said:


> What city is this in what country?
> 
> Can all of you guys say what the city is when you post maps? It's often confusing unless you're actually from that country/region. Also saves newbies having to read the last 10 pages of discussion


Oh it's a fictional city. Mandalay is a region I made in SimCity 4


----------



## HARTride 2012

This is the monorail map for my fantasy cities, Severnaya, Lemon, and Victoria Islands. It made this region on Sim City 4 but later lost it to viruses on my PC.










Parts of the I-Line and K-Line run underground.


----------



## mikey1984

Not a subway map but the bottom half of a fantasy island. Bit of a WIP. The large city of Goldburg has various transits systems but these are only on paper at the momnet, let me know what you think


----------



## kato2k8

metro-world said:


> hi
> from where comes your informations??
> there were noting started in the 50th, except perhaps some road separations.
> main plannings and some buildings were done during the 60th.


The above is based on the 1967 track plans for the network.

In the 1950s, several lines were already built to similar standard (e.g. rebuilding the line out to Rheinau in 1953). Starting around 1958, most pre-existing tram lines had a large share of their trackage separated from road traffic.
The U-Bahn plans drafted a few years later essentially took these as their starting points, and would have used a number of pre-existing separated tracks such as the route between Neckarau Bf and Rheinau Nord, or the passageway through the Vogelstang settlement built in 1964.

In effect almost everything on that map that is green-colored (surface tracks) was built or rebuilt in the 1950s.



metro-world said:


> It is also wrong, tha by 1970 the city "got rid of this plan" because a final study (shich I have) dates of 1973!


The U-Bahn plans were indefinitely postponed in 1973 due to the oil crisis, and cancelled by the late 70s (iirc 1978). The entire project was already considered dead when Mannheim hosted the Bundesgartenschau in 1975.


----------



## Schliemann

*Berlin, Germany*

I started making this map because i though the design of the current official one isn't much for the eye. Ofcourse i couldn't stop myself in improving the system aswell.


----------



## Vallex

Cool Map, Schliemann! Which sofware did you use?


----------



## Schliemann

I used Adobe Illustrator


----------



## Upminster

Schliemann said:


> I used Adobe Illustrator


I like your map. I have been building a railway simulation using Bahn 3.85 software but I also need to draw line diagrams for maybe 40 or so component networks ( i.e., a collection of railway lines within a larger network ). I have started using PowerPoint, and it looks like it may do most of what I need to do, but I am wondering if I should invest in something more serious like Adobe Illustrator. I can afford to buy it if it would be worth my while regarding features that I might need beyond PowerPoint and if it is not too hard to learn. Any advice ??

r, peter


----------



## davidaiow

I believe there is a free program called inkscape. I've never used it so can't comment on its usefulness, but it is a vector graphics editor. I've heard it mentioned on other forums a few times. I use illustrator and once you've played around and read a few articles, it's quite simple. Perhaps there is a free trail you could use before you obtain it in some form.


----------



## Upminster

davidaiow said:


> I believe there is a free program called inkscape. I've never used it so can't comment on its usefulness, but it is a vector graphics editor. I've heard it mentioned on other forums a few times. I use illustrator and once you've played around and read a few articles, it's quite simple. Perhaps there is a free trail you could use before you obtain it in some form.


Thanks. I'll check out Inkscape and see if there is a trial version of Illustrator available. Over the years and before I retired I bought a bunch of software including Corel Draw 3.0 and Harvard Graphics ( and Macromedia Graphics Suite ? ), but never got around to using them and now that I really have a use for them they ( these older versions ) won't work under Windows XP. I really like the quality of some of the maps shown here !! and would like to emulate them for my own networks.


----------



## davidaiow

I look forward to seeing some of your work!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

Not sure if this has been posted here already, but it's the best map for Melbourne, ever!



Planks & Sticks said:


> Since everyone is putting their fantasy map onto SSC (is it this time of the year already?), I might dump my updated fantasy map. :lol:
> 
> (I am aware that it is missing a few stations that were originally pointed out by Yardmaster, but was a little bit difficult to modify the whole diagram to reflect it)
> 
> As one person said, it is only a fantasy map. So I decided to do a full on fantasy map.
> 
> Thin Lines: 'Metro Melbourne' running every 3 minutes
> Thick Lines: 'RRL' running at most 7 minutes unless stated
> Grey Lines: High Speed Rail
> Dotted Red Lines: High Frequency limited stop Bus or Tram services.
> 
> (Why stop at Yarra Glen, let's go to Mansfield and then to Albury! :lol: )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a fantasy where Melbourne actually has extremely dense satellite cities with their own economics and industry
> (as opposed to satellite/fringe suburbs relying on Melbourne for everything).
> Remember, this is a work of fiction.
> 
> (and I think I had way too much time on my hand, got to go back to looking for a job :happy: )


----------



## davidaiow

That really is an extremely impressive map! I envy their talent!


----------



## Schliemann

There seems to be a trial, but I don't know if all features are included or how long the trial period is. 
https://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cfm?promoid=EBYEV&product=illustrator&loc=en


----------



## city_thing

This map is quite famous in the Australian subforums.










From www.johomaps.com


----------



## James_T_Menendez

Falubaz said:


> Where is it available? Only in Spain? Maybe somewhere online?


http://www.edicioneslalibreria.es/tienda/product.php?id_product=521


----------



## ovem

The word "crazy" does not exit for the Madrid Metro.  What else does this book include?


----------



## Edu_00

^^ The book tells the story of the metro in Madrid, from projects that never saw the light, prior to the one finally held, through the initial ups and downs of the company, the first opening and the successive enlargements, up to the date on the subway met its first 90 years, last October 17, 2009.

It is illustrated with lots of photos, newspaper clippings, drawings, sketches, maps, brochures, posters and tickets from all times.

The structure of the book is to divide the 90 years of history into periods of five years. Each period is described in four pages, the latest of which is the subway map at the end of it. There is also a table with the open and closed stations and those that changed its name or line during the period.

I think it is a great book, the first one for sale in Spain about Madrid metro. So, it is written in Spanish.

This is the book cover:


----------



## Alargule

SpastiK said:


> By the look of things, in this book you can find on last pages a big map with the next metro projects for Madrid (This book will be on sale from this week).
> 
> 
> It sounds crazy! :banana:


Most, if not all, of these plans have been introduced in the past already. The only new line that I can distinguish is the tangential one in the south-east. Unfortunately, the print's too small to read so I can't really make up whether it's supposed to be a heavy metro, light rail of suburban rail line.


----------



## CNGL

A transversal line on the new estates in the SE of Madrid is on my pipedream for the only metro I have ridden.


----------



## ovem

Do you guys think that this line's gonna be successful? Those areas are not so populated.


----------



## SpastiK

In that map, all the extensions are full metro (conventional metro). But as I can read in that book, they are projects already drawn up or official promises waiting to be built.

Anyway, right now Madrid will be open soon around 12-15 new km (the stretch not plucked in the map). ;-)


----------



## Schliemann

Here are two proposed plans for a Metro in Gothenburg, Sweden. For more info got to Tunnelbanan som försvann (Swedish)


Plan from 1934


Plan from 1967


----------



## Edu_00

Falubaz said:


> Where is it available? Only in Spain? Maybe somewhere online?


From today, this book is available online with international shipping: http://libros.fnac.es/a400972/Vario...adrid?PID=5&Mn=-1&Mu=-13&Ra=-1&To=0&Nu=2&Fr=0


----------



## mikey1984

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## mikey1984

Some information about the Goldburg City Subway. Golburg is a city with a population of around probably 3 million. It also has an elevated tramway built in the 1920's, cbale cars like the ones in San Fran and a single tramline.
Subway trains are some where between LU and glasgow subway in size, just wide enough for some trains to have 2+1 transverse seating.
Part 1 the Red Yellow and Orange lines 
The first line to be built was the city cirlcle (red line) in 1932. It has bored tunnels though these follow street patterns and run, close to the surface. Thefore it has sharp corners. Stations are also short allowing trains of only 5 short carriages to run, one of the busiest lines it sufers from overcrowding at peak times. The Yellow line known as the K & E opened in 1937 using some sections converted from mainline rail. Therefore several staions have a mainline apperance. The limited to service to Millers marsh runs over mainline tracks (from Kershaw onwards), as the Subway is narrow gauge the line here is dual gauge. The orange line opened in 1934 and was converted from the Dockers Tramway- which was in pratice cross between a tramway and a subway, and is still known by that name. It runs in two seperate sections, but originaly also ran between Northbank and Central terminus. Service on this section was terminated due to capacity issues. It is a single track line with passing places. It is due to be upgraded/ replaced in the future.


----------



## Alargule

^^ Is it "Golburg" or "Gol*d*burg"?

Can't really tell from your map, either, since it uses both names...

I don't think the sharp corner / bored tunnel combination would work in reality. Bored tunnels don't really tend to make sharp corners, as the TBM's that are used to construct them are usually too bulky for it.


----------



## mikey1984

Woops it's Goldburg- should have spell checked, sack the printers! I thought the central line on the lu had some sharp bends? If not i suppose it will have to be cut and cover.


----------



## Woonsocket54

I think Goldburg must be somewhere near Memphis, TN, perhaps in the US state of Mississippi. I'm basing that off the Graceland stations that appear in the north of the city, and Mississippi is immediately to the south of Memphis. If so, the G.C.S. is just one of a few interstate subways in the US (PATH, PATCO and St Louis Metrolink are the others that come to mind).

With a population of 3 million, Goldburg is actually about the same population as all of Mississippi, so maybe I'm mistaken as to its location. Someone correct me on this, as I'm a bit confused.

I am quite angry and perplexed as to why Millers Marsh can't get regular service on the subway like the rest of the system. This is an outrage. Also, are there any plans to connect Redwood and Redwood North? Or are there any obstacles in the way? It seems these two neighborhoods should have some service between them instead of having people rely on buses or having to go around and change trains downtown.

I also don't like how they decided to spell Esplanade in Goldburg.


----------



## mikey1984

No its on an island somewhere with a name i've yet to come up with. In Reality the two Redwood stations are fairly close to each other, prob. a five minute walk, not seen as justifable money wise to connect them, and other plans expansions and improvements take priority. Some of the spelling is poor and a new printers will probably have to be found. Most service between Kershaw and Millers Marsh is overground commuter trains and there isn't the capacity to add more subway trains.


----------



## mikey1984

mikey1984 said:


> Not a subway map but the bottom half of a fantasy island. Bit of a WIP. The large city of Goldburg has various transits systems but these are only on paper at the momnet, let me know what you think


This map shows the location of Goldburg (bottom left)


----------



## Alargule

Golberg.


----------



## Antje

Baghdad:


Baghdad Subway by Trowbridge Estate, on Flickr


----------



## NickABQ

Hey everyone! I have been reading this thread for a long time but have never posted. I must say, I am just so so impressed with everyones work! Its incredible the things you all do. 

I have a couple questions...

I am really really interested in doing a map like this for the city in which I live, but when I have tried to do it myself, I got very overwhelmed quickly!

Does anyone have any suggestions as to what the first step in doing something like this should even be? I have laid out light rail lines in google earth already, but haven't drawn a map for them. I am really itching to start on the underground metro, but thats where i get totally lost. Besides me having some ideas where I would want stations, I dont really have a clue as to beyond that. 

I understand this isn't a help thread, so if a few of you would be so kind to PM me with suggestions, tips or questions about what I'm thinking, I would be very appreciative!

Nick


----------



## philip

ioffer said:


> And as it might be in 2100


Russians may have very good eyesight, but how can you expect any foreigners to read this? :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Alargule

philip said:


> Russians may have very good eyesight, but how can you expect any foreigners to read this? :nuts::nuts::nuts:


Umm...by teaching them how to read Cyrillic? :nuts:


----------



## CNGL

No, I believe they would write the station names in latin characters. That is just for sample.


----------



## matio69

*Krakow, Poland (2030)*

Population 750,000 (+150,000 universities students).
3 lines connecting major residential and commercial districts.


----------



## Hybrid 87

Project:
My Future Riga
(all maps are self made)

(Click on images to see full size)

The full city map (2404x2059px):


City Center (1338x1336px, map legend the same as the full city map, I was to lazy to copy+paste it, sorry):


---------------------------

Bus network (2407x2064px):


Tram network (3208x2568px):


Trolleybus network (368x2568px):


City railroad network (1728x1408px):


----------



## STAR-ter

My proposal for extension of the transit system in *Toronto*

The two N-S Subway lines in the middle are now connected and make a "U shape" line. My proposal is to break it down into two lines and extend them further.









This is the proposed expansion and population density map:


----------



## Nima-Farid

Tehran Map


----------



## Nima-Farid

Tabriz Metro:


----------



## Nima-Farid

Mashhad Metro:


----------



## Nima-Farid

Esfahan Metro


----------



## Nima-Farid

Shiraz Metro:


----------



## Nima-Farid

Ahvaz Metro:


----------



## Nima-Farid

Karaj Metro:


----------



## nmuzz

nmuzz said:


> Hiya! There are some great maps here! Thanks.
> Here's my fantasy map for a metro network in Bristol, UK.


And an update. I quite like this one for Bristol...


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Falubaz

The second one is much better, really cool!


----------



## Alseimik

^^ yeah, 90 degrees maps are never cool, never, it always looks terrible, and is harder to use!


----------



## Falubaz

^^Yep, just like the new official MAdrid Metro map, which litterary sucks!


----------



## 5ilham

*Batam Metro Line*

This is my fantasy metro network for Batam Island, Riau Archipelago, Indonesia.



> Batam is an island and city in Riau Islands Province of Indonesia, known for its free trade zone area as part of the Sijori Growth Triangle, is located 20 km (12.5 miles) off Singapore's south coast. The 715 km² (276 miles²) island has a population of 949,775 (June 2010).


For more information of Batam ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batam

Batam Metro Line has 6 line around island. This is the maps. :cheers:

*West-East Line* (WE01 - WE15)
Sagulung - *Kebun Bara* - Batu Aji - Klang - Beligah - *Tembesi* - *Muka Kuning Recreational Park* - *Batamindo Industrial Estate* - *Sport Park* - Simpang Jam - Sudirman Housing - *Simpang Laboh* - *Hang Nadim Int'l Airport* - *Hang Nadim Convention Centre* - *Batu Besar*

*North-South Line* (NS01 - NS16)
Batu Ampar - Batu Merah - Nagoya - *Batam City Square* - Lubuk Raja - Swiss Inn Hotel - *Baloi Laut* - Tiban Nature Reserver - *Batamindo Industrial Estate* - Muka Kuning Housing - Bungur - *Kembangan* - Puri Sentosa - Mudin - Diruangkang

*Sekupang-Nongsa Line* (SN01 - SN13)
Sekupang - Palapa - Sei Harapan - Tiban Lama - Tiban Golf Course - *Baloi Laut* - West Batam Centre - East Batam Centre - *Belian* - *Batam Botanical Garden* - Kapling Tertimpa - Teluk Mata Ikan - Nongsa

*Southeast Line* (SE01 - SE14)
Tanjung Uma - *Batam City Square* - Tanjung Kapur - Aquatic Park - North Batam Centre - *Belian* - *Batam Botanical Garden* - *Hang Nadim Int'l Airport* - *Simpang Laboh* - *Kuala Nature Reserve* - *Kabil Industrial Zone* - *Marina Jaya* - *Pattimura Housing* - Teluk Punggur

*Northwest Line* (NW01 - NW20)
Tanjung Uncang - Senimba Residence - Runcung - *Kebun Bara* - Bubukan - Tangkilan - Batam River Adventure - *Eureka* - Summarecon - *Kembangan* - Duriangkang Lake - Bagan - Teluk Mamang - *Pattimura Housing* - *Marina Jaya* - *Kabil Industrial Zone* - Kuang Hwa - Sekilak Adventure - *Hang Nadim Convention Centre* - *Batu Besar*

*Southwest Line* (SW01 - SW12)
Dapur Enam - Gundap - *Eureka* - *Tembesi* - *Muka Kuning Recreational Park* - *Batamindo Industrial Estate* - *Sport Park* - Batam Zoo - *Kuala Nature Reserve* - *Kabil Industrial Zone* - *Marina Jaya* - East Ferry Terminal

)*Bold station mean they are transit enable










And for real route, you can see on this picture. :cheers:


----------



## micro

^^ I'd swap parts of the Purple and Blue Lines: 
I.e. one line would run from SN01 to SW12 (e.g. via SN05-NS08-WE10-SW08), the other from SW01 to SN13 (e.g. via SW07-WE10-SN08).
So both lines would be straighter and passengers could transfer between them.


----------



## 5ilham

micro said:


> ^^ I'd swap parts of the Purple and Blue Lines:
> I.e. one line would run from SN01 to SW12 (e.g. via SN05-NS08-WE10-SW08), the other from SW01 to SN13 (e.g. via SW07-WE10-SN08).
> So both lines would be straighter and passengers could transfer between them.


thanks for your feedback.. :cheers: but are we will lose SN07 station?
I will edit it, and wait for my update, and I want to add one line NW03/NW04 to SN03. That will be through the new downtown @Sekupang.. :banana:


----------



## HARTride 2012

5ilham said:


> This is my fantasy metro network for Batam Island, Riau Archipelago, Indonesia.
> 
> 
> 
> For more information of Batam ---> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Batam
> 
> Batam Metro Line has 6 line around island. This is the maps. :cheers:
> 
> *West-East Line* (WE01 - WE15)
> Sagulung - *Kebun Bara* - Batu Aji - Klang - Beligah - *Tembesi* - *Muka Kuning Recreational Park* - *Batamindo Industrial Estate* - *Sport Park* - Simpang Jam - Sudirman Housing - *Simpang Laboh* - *Hang Nadim Int'l Airport* - *Hang Nadim Convention Centre* - *Batu Besar*
> 
> *North-South Line* (NS01 - NS16)
> Batu Ampar - Batu Merah - Nagoya - *Batam City Square* - Lubuk Raja - Swiss Inn Hotel - *Baloi Laut* - Tiban Nature Reserver - *Batamindo Industrial Estate* - Muka Kuning Housing - Bungur - *Kembangan* - Puri Sentosa - Mudin - Diruangkang
> 
> *Sekupang-Nongsa Line* (SN01 - SN13)
> Sekupang - Palapa - Sei Harapan - Tiban Lama - Tiban Golf Course - *Baloi Laut* - West Batam Centre - East Batam Centre - *Belian* - *Batam Botanical Garden* - Kapling Tertimpa - Teluk Mata Ikan - Nongsa
> 
> *Southeast Line* (SE01 - SE14)
> Tanjung Uma - *Batam City Square* - Tanjung Kapur - Aquatic Park - North Batam Centre - *Belian* - *Batam Botanical Garden* - *Hang Nadim Int'l Airport* - *Simpang Laboh* - *Kuala Nature Reserve* - *Kabil Industrial Zone* - *Marina Jaya* - *Pattimura Housing* - Teluk Punggur
> 
> *Northwest Line* (NW01 - NW20)
> Tanjung Uncang - Senimba Residence - Runcung - *Kebun Bara* - Bubukan - Tangkilan - Batam River Adventure - *Eureka* - Summarecon - *Kembangan* - Duriangkang Lake - Bagan - Teluk Mamang - *Pattimura Housing* - *Marina Jaya* - *Kabil Industrial Zone* - Kuang Hwa - Sekilak Adventure - *Hang Nadim Convention Centre* - *Batu Besar*
> 
> *Southwest Line* (SW01 - SW12)
> Dapur Enam - Gundap - *Eureka* - *Tembesi* - *Muka Kuning Recreational Park* - *Batamindo Industrial Estate* - *Sport Park* - Batam Zoo - *Kuala Nature Reserve* - *Kabil Industrial Zone* - *Marina Jaya* - East Ferry Terminal
> 
> )*Bold station mean they are transit enable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for real route, you can see on this picture. :cheers:


Those maps look awesome! How did you do the satellite looking map?


----------



## CNGL

^^ It's a real location! It is located near Singapore, according to Wikipedia.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I should have been more specific. The subway map (part of it)


----------



## micro

5ilham said:


> but are we will lose SN07 station?


It was just an example. You could as well connect SW08 with SN07. 
And yes, the maps look good!


----------



## 5ilham

HARTride 2012 said:


> Those maps look awesome! How did you do the satellite looking map?


Thanks, I use google maps to get the satellite looking map.. 



CNGL said:


> ^^ It's a real location! It is located near Singapore, according to Wikipedia.


Yeah, there are some ferry route directly go to Singapore.. This city is on grow.. Look its skyscraper forum:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=637458



micro said:


> It was just an example. You could as well connect SW08 with SN07.
> And yes, the maps look good!


Okay, wait for my update.. Don't forget, this is just our fantasy.. :nuts:


----------



## 5ilham

*Batam Metro Line (UPDATE)*

This is my edited map of Batam. More easy accessible than before.

*THE MAP*









*REAL ROUTE*









And last, if you want to know how near between Batam and Singapore, look at this picture. 









So close, right? Indonesia government want make Batam a next Singapore. Batam - Bintan - Karimun is a Free Trade Zone. :banana:


----------



## Sky Harbor

From the Philippine forums, here's a fantasy map for Manila's Strong Republic Transit System (LRT, MRT and PNR)! kay:



henyotayonglahat said:


> Hello! Share ko lang yung "proposal" kong MRT-LRT expansion  Sorry kung masyadong malaki.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HARTride 2012

5ilham said:


> This is my edited map of Batam. More easy accessible than before.
> 
> *THE MAP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *REAL ROUTE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last, if you want to know how near between Batam and Singapore, look at this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So close, right? Indonesia government want make Batam a next Singapore. Batam - Bintan - Karimun is a Free Trade Zone. :banana:


Neato! How did you put the routes & stops on the satellite map though?


----------



## 5ilham

HARTride 2012 said:


> Neato! How did you put the routes & stops on the satellite map though?


sorry, what mean of 'neato'? :bash:

When I make the satellite view version, I use GoogleMaps to choose best location for the station. The routes actually follow main road of the island. :cheers:


----------



## HARTride 2012

5ilham said:


> sorry, what mean of 'neato'? :bash:
> 
> When I make the satellite view version, I use GoogleMaps to choose best location for the station. The routes actually follow main road of the island. :cheers:


Yes exactly! 

Ok, so you use Google Maps.

I have always wanted to make a neat subway network map, but MS Paint is very time consuming & I dread the MS Paint program on Windows 7 because it is nothing like what I'm used to on Windows XP.

I have been using PowerPoint, but the map is turning out different than what I really want.


----------



## micro

5ilham said:


> And last, if you want to know how near between Batam and Singapore, look at this picture.


Wow, so close. The next logical step could be to connect your Blue Line with Singapore MRT's North-South Line at Marina Bay with a tunnel under the Singapore Strait.


----------



## Alseimik

HARTride 2012 said:


> Yes exactly!
> 
> Ok, so you use Google Maps.
> 
> I have always wanted to make a neat subway network map, but MS Paint is very time consuming & I dread the MS Paint program on Windows 7 because it is nothing like what I'm used to on Windows XP.
> 
> I have been using PowerPoint, but the map is turning out different than what I really want.


But don't get started, or behave at least. By now, I've filled my whole country with rails, suburb, metro and light rails. Just by the route and pinpoint function :nuts:


----------



## nmuzz

*Illawarra Metro*
This is my updated fantasy map for the Illawarra area in NSW, Australia. It has a combined population of nearly 300,000 and comprises the City of Wollongong, City of Shellharbour and Municipality of Kiama. Wollongong is the largest of the 3 and is probably most popular for its steel industry (Port Kembla Steelworks being the largest in Australia). Wollongong lies on the NSW South Coast, is an hour south of Sydney and is the 3rd largest city in NSW.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 5ilham

HARTride 2012 said:


> Yes exactly!
> 
> Ok, so you use Google Maps.
> 
> I have always wanted to make a neat subway network map, but MS Paint is very time consuming & I dread the MS Paint program on Windows 7 because it is nothing like what I'm used to on Windows XP.
> 
> I have been using PowerPoint, but the map is turning out different than what I really want.


yeah I use Google Maps only for decide where I can place the station and the route. Absolutely I used Adobe Illustrator to draw line. :cheers:



micro said:


> Wow, so close. The next logical step could be to connect your Blue Line with Singapore MRT's North-South Line at Marina Bay with a tunnel under the Singapore Strait.


That will be a crazy think.. :lol:
But there is a plan to make a brigde who connect Singapore and Batam.. :cheers:


----------



## chornedsnorkack

5ilham said:


> That will be a crazy think.. :lol:
> But there is a plan to make a brigde who connect Singapore and Batam.. :cheers:


Do you currently prefer bridge, tunnel or both?

Have you figured out suitable locations for bridge piers, gradients of bridge and tunnel approaches etc.?

Are you also planning a bridge from Batam Island towards Sumatra?

Will the Batam-Singapore bridge or tunnel also carry long distance, high speed railways, such as the Kunming-Vientiane-Singapore now under construction going on to Bali?


----------



## 5ilham

chornedsnorkack said:


> Do you currently prefer bridge, tunnel or both?
> 
> Have you figured out suitable locations for bridge piers, gradients of bridge and tunnel approaches etc.?
> 
> Are you also planning a bridge from Batam Island towards Sumatra?
> 
> Will the Batam-Singapore bridge or tunnel also carry long distance, high speed railways, such as the Kunming-Vientiane-Singapore now under construction going on to Bali?


No, I mean there is a plan from Singapore - Indonesia government to make the bridge who connect both islands.. Not my plan.. :bash:
But this bridge still a discourse from Singapore and Indonesia..


----------



## Alseimik

nmuzz said:


> *Illawarra Metro*
> This is my updated fantasy map for the Illawarra area in NSW, Australia. It has a combined population of nearly 300,000 and comprises the City of Wollongong, City of Shellharbour and Municipality of Kiama. Wollongong is the largest of the 3 and is probably most popular for its steel industry (Port Kembla Steelworks being the largest in Australia). Wollongong lies on the NSW South Coast, is an hour south of Sydney and is the 3rd largest city in NSW.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


neat design with the ring lines.

Why not let the number 3 line go all the way a long the cost to yellow rock, and then the line number 6 from little park to the end of line 1 "bulli" i think its named? its alwas more comfortable to be able to go all the way in one train.


----------



## nmuzz

Alseimik said:


> neat design with the ring lines.
> 
> Why not let the number 3 line go all the way a long the cost to yellow rock, and then the line number 6 from little park to the end of line 1 "bulli" i think its named? its alwas more comfortable to be able to go all the way in one train.


Interesting suggestion - I never thought of that. I'll have a play around with it and upload it.


----------



## nmuzz

Alseimik said:


> neat design with the ring lines.
> 
> Why not let the number 3 line go all the way a long the cost to yellow rock, and then the line number 6 from little park to the end of line 1 "bulli" i think its named? its alwas more comfortable to be able to go all the way in one train.


How about this? I kept line 6 as it is, extended 3 out to Yellow Rock, changed line 5 to be a north - south line from Bulli to Albion Park and line 1 to be a central line Mt Kembla to harbour. I also changed the line names to just their number and destinations.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 5ilham

*Metro Bekasi*

This is a metro map for Bekasi City, West Java, Indonesia. Bekasi is exactly at east Jakarta.
Just a fantasy from me. There are five line who connect around city, include one circle line.

This is the more information for Bekasi
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bekasi

Enjoy.. :cheers:


----------



## Alseimik

nmuzz said:


> How about this? I kept line 6 as it is, extended 3 out to Yellow Rock, changed line 5 to be a north - south line from Bulli to Albion Park and line 1 to be a central line Mt Kembla to harbour. I also changed the line names to just their number and destinations.
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


That's it, it looks really cool now. I think it will be a much more efficient system now. You can get across the city without changing, more simple for the commuter, and safer for the companies time table, since fewer has to change and fill up the station platforms.


----------



## Antje

And now here is a draft for an insanely massive Athens Metro complete with an artificial island airport:


----------



## ovem

:eek2: amazing map!!! Well done!!! Judging by the lines you drew, it seems that you know Athens well. Do you? And also, do you have a bigger version of this map? I'd love to see one!!!


----------



## ovem

Here's a fantasy map I made for Skopje. I have no idea how the city looks like and I've never been there but I gave it a try. At least, I hope the names are correct 
So, here it is:


----------



## Antje

ovem said:


> :eek2: amazing map!!! Well done!!! Judging by the lines you drew, it seems that you know Athens well. Do you? And also, do you have a bigger version of this map? I'd love to see one!!!


It's currently in KML format but I'm trying to create one in AI (Illustrator). It is derived from the most recent Regulatory plan but using the London Underground standards (in fact G1 is the District, G2 is the Central and G3 is the Piccadilly). But the 8-line plan was cut due back to 4 to Austerity. At the moment they certainly don't have the money to build that many lines!

Mine is of 15 lines but that may also be cut, not because of Austerity, but because of the way lines are grouped in London.


----------



## davidaiow

I adore the curves of your one Ovem. A really nice take on a metro map.


----------



## Junkie

ovem said:


> Here's a fantasy map I made for Skopje. I have no idea how the city looks like and I've never been there but I gave it a try. At least, I hope the names are correct
> So, here it is:


Name's are correct but the lines are not. The red line on the down left corridor.

Now taking apart that the city is around 700k with a north ring road of 30km its a city which has a solid network infrastructure which was planned after the devastating earthquake back in 1963. There are plans undergoing even for a light metro and a tunnel under the main square that should join two main boulevards in the west-east corridor.
This is a map where:
Red and yellow lines are that one which are probably needed and the blue one is already constructed railway which rings the city but its used by a national railway company and if its upgraded can be put in service as a light underground rail line.


----------



## HARTride 2012

ovem said:


> Here's a fantasy map I made for Skopje. I have no idea how the city looks like and I've never been there but I gave it a try. At least, I hope the names are correct
> So, here it is:


That is a neat map. This is the type of map I want to make for my fantasy subway and monorail systems. But MS Paint on Windows 7 is not good for me to make such maps, as the interface is totally different compared to what I'm used to with MS Paint on Windows XP.

If anyone knows of a good (but free) graphics program that I can utilize for this purpose, I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Antje

> If anyone knows of a good (but free) graphics program that I can utilize for this purpose, I would greatly appreciate it.


Yes, Inkscape (free) or Illustrator (pricey)


----------



## Hippopotamus

I made this little fantasy map, and I was wondering.. Could someone please make it look less paint-ish? Like make the center less crowded. I can add the names later.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Curz

*Fantasy* map of NYC Manhattan surface lines


----------



## Brapple11

My metro for my city Segol


----------



## Alargule

Ah, nice to see the fantasy network maps thread has been revived 

I believe I posted some maps of my fantasy city of *Maysoo* over here before, but let's do that again, this time with some more detailed maps. Click on all images for embiggifications:

This map shows the current metro network, with dashed lines showing lines under construction or planned. The thick, mocca colored dashed line represents a belt-like line connecting secondary city centers and important railway/metro junctions with each other. Refer to the scale to get an idea of the size of the city:



This map shows the way the lines have been constructed (legend in Dutch, the entries are translated into "in tunnel", "in open cut", "above ground on own ROW", "above ground following existing street pattern" and "bridge crossing", respectively):



This map shows the various construction stages. Maysoo is a fantasy city in a larger fantasy realm with its own calendar. "Currently", we're living in the year 10481. On this map, the pink section is the oldest, constructed between 10299 and 10318; the blue section was constructed during the era of major expansion between 10318 and 10348; the orange section between 10378 and 10400 and the dark green section between 10400 and 10415. The light green section shows segments that have been constructed since metro construction was picked up again in the 10460's:



This map shows a 100-year old plan for metro expansion which was never built to its fullest extent. It was mainly intended as an exercise for me to explore alternative routings for the metro system (so actually it's a fantasy interpretation of a fantasy network...):



Last but not least, a more detailed close-up showing the southern part of the central island of the city. Most lines have been built as four-track trunk lines, much like the NYC Subway. Each line on this map represents a two-track structure:



This is a diagrammatic map of the above section (screenshot from a larger map I'm still working on):


----------



## davidaiow

What can I say but 'Wow'. An astonishing effort and one which must be applauded. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Alargule

Thanks! 

Designing such a fantasy system is a (slow) process that can take years to complete- if it ever gets completed.

Designing an overall network layout is actually the easiest thing to do. The current network layout has not changed much since 2003 or so.

It's the details and fine tuning that have required most of my time. These can be divided into a number of categories:


Track layout (which, in turn, can affect the overall network layout);
Line routes and schedules;
Construction methods;
Station architecture;
Signage systems (maps, station signs, corporate branding etc);
Construction and network history;
Rolling stock;
Connections to other systems (railways, trams, buses etc);
Etcetera and so on...

Problem is: most of these things still only exist in my mind  I've made quite a number of detailed track maps of complex system junctions, but that's still far from a complete track map of the entire network.

Oh well...at least I've got something that will keep me busy for the next few years


----------



## Brapple11

what programme did you use to create the diagrammatic map


----------



## Alargule

Illustrator. But I still use MS Paint, too. Quick and easy


----------



## HARTride 2012

Alargule said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Designing such a fantasy system is a (slow) process that can take years to complete- if it ever gets completed.
> 
> Designing an overall network layout is actually the easiest thing to do. The current network layout has not changed much since 2003 or so.
> 
> It's the details and fine tuning that have required most of my time. These can be divided into a number of categories:
> 
> 
> Track layout (which, in turn, can affect the overall network layout);
> Line routes and schedules;
> Construction methods;
> Station architecture;
> Signage systems (maps, station signs, corporate branding etc);
> Construction and network history;
> Rolling stock;
> Connections to other systems (railways, trams, buses etc);
> Etcetera and so on...
> 
> Problem is: most of these things still only exist in my mind  I've made quite a number of detailed track maps of complex system junctions, but that's still far from a complete track map of the entire network.
> 
> Oh well...at least I've got something that will keep me busy for the next few years


I am still working on my own maps. I have a couple fantasy metro areas that I'm working on. Mostly based on Mario Bros lol. I have the Yoshi Islands Subway & Monorail system, most of which are still in my mind, not quite on paper yet. My second system is Mushroom Kingdom Commons which is more developed than the Yoshi Islands system, but it is still taking a lot of time to create.

Before my computer crashed, I had about 30 bus schedules made on MS Excel for my fantasy bus system and even a map in the works. Now I must start over, consuming more time than ever. When I have my system maps done, I will post them here.

What I do have done in the meantime are the following:

*Subway*
Both of my subway systems use a combination of steel-wheel & rubber-tyred rolling stock, most are based off the Paris Metro.
(only listing "current" stock)
*MR 71 - Steel wheeled stock based off the MF 67 of the Paris Metro.
*MP 76 - Rubber tyred stock based off the MP 73 of the Paris Metro.
*MR 87 - Steel wheeled stock based off the MF 77 of the Paris Metro.
*MP 95 - Rubber tyred stock based off the MP 89 of the Paris Metro.
*MR 04 - Steel wheeled stock, a fusion between the R160A of the New York City Subway & the MF 01 of the Paris Metro.
*MP 05 - Rubber tyred automated stock based off the MP 05 of the Paris Metro.

The Mushroom Kingdom System
*Opened in 1897
*Has 13 lines (with 2 more lines under construction)
*Many stations are based off the Paris Metro, with 1 full line (Line 3) and several sporadic stations containing Washington DC Metro architecture. Many newer stations have architecture and layout similar to the Santiago Metro
*One line is almost entirely above ground (Line 10)
*Three lines contain rubber-tyred stock (Lines 1, 10, 12). Line 3 is also equipped for rubber-tyred operation, but uses steel wheeled stock in the meantime.

*Line 1 was built with only 2 tracks and is thus severely overcrowded. A commuter rail line was built in 1987 to relieve overcrowding on the subway.
*All other subway lines have 4 tracks to facilitate express service, similar to the New York City Subway.
*Lines 1, 2, 6, and 10 run 24-hour service. Hours vary for the other lines.

The Yoshi City System
*Opened in 1973
*Has 5 lines (with 2 more lines under construction)
*Stations are based off the Santiago Metro.
*All lines are underground in the urban core, but four of the lines go above ground in the suburbs.
*One line (Line A) is steel wheeled. The other four lines are rubber-tyred.

*All subway lines have 4 tracks to facilitate express service, similar to the New York City Subway.
*Lines A and E run 24-hour service. Lines B, C, D run from 3:50am til 2am on weekdays and 4:50am til 1am on Sat/Sun.


----------



## CNGL

Someone asked for make a map less Paint-ish... I repost the map of the Marathon metro (Finally Marató got a exonym!), which almost nobody would say it was made in MS Paint.









_Current Marathon metro. Notice that one station has changed its name because they opened a new station with its former name. They have updated the plans, too._

And here's a metro for my hometown (53000 inhabitants) and its surrounding towns:


----------



## Brapple11

The Metro Map for my fictional city of Greenborough, in my fictional country of Dansey. The Brown line is the Zoo line, The Yellow is Easter Line, The Green Line is the Port Line, The Red is the Kimming Line, The Pink is the Airport Line. The Grey is a shuttle service.


----------



## Martin S

But if I have a house in Dock 1 and work in the Elm Bank TV studios, I don't want to go via Kellog House St - that is a very dodgy area.


----------



## Joke Insurance

Source: http://greatergreaterwashington.org/










Source: http://tsarchitect.nsflanagan.net/


----------



## HARTride 2012

This is my map for the "Mushroom Kingdom" Subway. (YES, for all the Mario fans out there....If the Mushroom Kingdom was brought into modern times, this is my vision of what their subway would look like).









The image above is probably too small for anyone here to see, and I do apologize. Click here to see the map zoomed in, then download it to your hard drive. I will try to upload a larger map later.

*Some Facts*

*General Overview*
*System opened in 1897. Line 1 is the oldest of the lines.
*Has 13 lines (with 2 more currently under construction. They will be Lines 14 & 15)
*There was previously a sub-line (Line Lines 3b & 7b of the Paris Metro) called Line 5b, but as of July 10, 2011, the sub-line's newest extension was "officially fused" into the northern terminus of Line 1.
*Many stations are based off the Paris Metro, with 1 full line (Line 3) and several sporadic stations containing Washington DC Metro architecture. Many newer stations have architecture and layout similar to the Santiago Metro
*One line is almost entirely above ground (Line 10)
*Three lines contain rubber-tyred stock (Lines 1, 10, 12). Line 3 is also equipped for rubber-tyred operation, but uses steel wheeled stock in the meantime.

*Operating hours & train frequency*
*Line 1 operates on a 24/7 schedule. Trains run every 3 to 5 minutes during rush hour, 5 to 8 minutes during the midday, and 8 to 15 minutes during the overnight. Weekend frequency is 7 to 10 minutes all day, with 10 to 15 minute frequency during the overnight.
*Line 2 also operates on a 24/7 schedule, as well as Lines 6 & 10. Frequency varies between the three lines, but follow a similar schedule as the Line 1.
**Line 2 Express service operates Mon-Fri from 5:00am until 10:00am & 3:00pm until 8:00pm, with trains departing every 3 to 5 minutes.
*Line 3 operates on a 24/5 schedule (starts at 3:45am Monday morning and ends service Saturday evening at 11:30pm). Trains run every 4 to 7 minutes during rush hours, 7 to 10 minutes during the midday on weekdays (and all day on Saturday), and 15 minutes during the overnight. Sunday service operates from 5:00am until 11:30pm, with trains departing every 7 to 10 minutes.
*Lines 4, 5, 7, 8, and 9 all operate Mon-Fri from 3:45am until 12 midnight and Sat/Sun from 4:30am until 11:30pm. Weekday frequency is 3 to 5 minutes during peak hours and 5 to 8 minutes during non-peak hours and all day on weekends.
**Express service on Lines 7, 8, and 9 all operate in a similar fashion to that of Line 2.
*Line 11 (the automated line) operates on a 24/5 schedule similar to that of Line 3. It operates continuously from 3:45am Monday morning until 11:30pm Saturday night, with trains departing every 3 to 6 minutes during peak hours and every 7 to 15 minutes during non-peak hours (including all day Saturday). Sunday operation is from 5:30am until 11:30pm, with trains leaving every 10 to 15 minutes.
*Lines 12 & 13 operate on a 24/5 schedule similar to that of Line 11, with continuous service from 3:45am Monday morning until 11:30pm Saturday night. Sunday hours are from 4:30am until 11:30pm. Frequency on Lines 12 & 13 are very similar to that of Line 11.
**Express service on Lines 10, 11, 12, and 13 all operate in a similar fashion to that of Line 2.

*Track configurations*
*Lines 1, 4, 5, and 6 have 2 tracks.
*Line 2 originally had 2 tracks but it was expanded in 1945 to include 4 tracks. The project was facilitated by a need to expand Line 2 into the eastern suburbs of the Mushroom Kingdom area (thus resulting in the construction of the 2 branches). However, the project was very costly and was therefore not pursued again for Lines 1, 4, 5, and 6.
*Lines 3, 7, 8, 9, 10, 11, 12, and 13 all have 4 tracks. Line 4 will have 4 tracks by spring 2012 due to a massive expansion/renovation project. Line 4 will also become the first subway line to transition to a fully automated system. Line 1 will follow by 2020.

*Rolling Stock*
The Mushroom Kingdom Subway uses a combination of steel-wheel & rubber-tyred rolling stock, most are based off the Paris Metro.
(only listing "current" stock)
*MR 71 - Steel wheeled stock based off the MF 67 of the Paris Metro.
*MP 76 - Rubber tyred stock based off the MP 73 of the Paris Metro.
*MR 87 - Steel wheeled stock based off the MF 77 of the Paris Metro.
*MP 95 - Rubber tyred stock based off the MP 89 of the Paris Metro.
*MR 04 - Steel wheeled stock, a fusion between the R160A of the New York City Subway & the MF 01 of the Paris Metro.
*MP 05 - Rubber tyred automated stock based off the MP 05 of the Paris Metro.
*MP 09 - Rubber tyred stock, based off the MR 04.


----------



## city_thing

^^ Fantastic work!


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Thank you. Still working out a lot of details. And I have to rework my map because Line 7 has express service and I did not include it on the map.


----------



## HARTride 2012

I also have a commuter rail system (tentatively called the RER, like Paris - trying to think up a "unique" name for it) that has several lines and branches. I only have a map of one line however, which is the Line D. Line D was built in 1981 to relieve overcrowding on the Line 1 subway.


----------



## Alseimik

I love you guys ideas and plans, mainly the networks based on real cities. Good work!

I have some drawings of networks two. Mostly Danish; I'd drawn s-tog (s-bahn, suburban) networks of the Danish cities of Copenhagen (extension to the existing) Odense, Aarhus and Aalborg. And some few lightrails (i lost them all, so starting all over, have some for Aarhus, Esbjerg, Næstved and Copenhagen) along with an extended metro network of Copenhagen and HSR and regional maps for the whole country. however, half of the regional lines id drawn, are not realistic plans) I just never had the time to create a map, they're all drawings and .kml files  (Ironic, when i have the time to design the network)


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I second that, kudos to all that have made excellent transit maps based on real cities!

I have a couple maps for a fantasy elevated rail system in Tampa, FL, US, but it is on the backburner for now.

================
More on my fantasy subway system:

*Lines 2, 3, 5, & 8 are entirely underground.
*Lines 1, 4, 6, 7, 8, & 9 have above-ground (at-grade) sections.
*Line 11 has a brief elevated section over the Mushroom Delta & Peacock Island.
*Lines 10 & 12 have underground, at-grade, trenched (freeway median), and elevated sections. Line 10 is roughly 85% above ground.

*Future Lines*
*Line 11 will extend northeastward from the Mushroom Kingdom Transit Center (MUTC) to the Mushroom Village Shopping Center and take over the northern sections of Line 3 (since Line 3 is fitted as a rubber-tyred line). Line 3 will be realligned to head eastward past Mushroom Lake.
*Line 14 would travel from just west of the Southwest Transfer Center and travel along the west bank of the Mushroom Channel (which Peacock Island rests at its delta - I will have this water body labeled on my updated map). The line will then interchange at Isle of the Frogs (Lines 7, 8, 9, 13) & SR 291 (Line 12) and then bank eastward across the same bridge as Lines 10 & 12. After interchanging at Kelley-Levack, Line 14 will travel eastward towards the Mushroom Lake North & University areas. Line 14 will be a steel-wheeled line.
*Line 15 would take over the Jenkins Rd branch of Line 12 & create a new segment between Jenkins Rd & Marmaduke Manor. Line 15 would then continue southward, taking over the Anderson Rd branch of Line 9 and eventually connecting to the Line 13 extension near Easterling (and possibly later connecting to Lines 1 & 10 at Rabbit Beach)
*There is a vague proposal for a Line 16, but no routing has been planned as of yet.

*There are also currently plans to extend Lines 3, 8, 9, & 12 beyond their current termini, in addition to the extensions for Lines 11 & 13 (mentioned on the map).


----------



## HARTride 2012

*My revised map*

http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/...ingdomSubwayMap2011-07-10withstationnames.jpg (its better to just have a link rather than posting a photo that shows up way too small)

I had to take down my old map and replace it with a new one. This map includes the three commuter rail lines that run through the vicinity. They are based off the RER system in Paris (and is temporarily named as the RER until I can think of a unique name for the system).


----------



## trainrover

*Montreal*

In addition to this one here, I've stumbled upon these two:


^^ clickable...


^^ clickable...

If it weren't for fantasy, then I'd say they're all overkill, which --now surprisingly-- I wouldn't have said decades ago ...


----------



## intervention

Interesting but total overkill for a declining (in terms of population) city!


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
They should scrap the rubber tyred trains and go steel, so they can expand ABOVE GROUND.


----------



## HARTride 2012

My fantasy Line 11 subway opened a 3-station extension eastward on November 13. 

On the maps I posted earlier, Line 11 terminated at Velma Shores. Now it goes to Babylon Heights, with Kensignton Blvd and Lindell St in between.

Line 9 is currently being extended from Anderson Rd towards Easterling. It will open sometime in fall of 2012. Line 13's extension to Easterling will open in the spring of 2012.

Line 4 is undergoing a massive renovation/expansion project that involves adding two additional tracks for express service, renovating all of the stations, adding new rolling stock, for now the MR 04, and eventually preparing the line to be converted into a fully automated system (like Line 11).

Line 3 will begin a northward expansion towards Carlson Hills in the spring of 2012, projected for completion in 2015.


----------



## trainrover

intervention said:


> declining (in terms of population)


:weird: Your mind's truly deterioriated ... or shall we just merely limit it to your head in general ...


----------



## intervention

Why don't you stick to the maps instead of critiquing me?


----------



## trainrover

I suggest you quit weaving in phony data  You've challenged me: I'm gonna drum one up, only it shan't be fantastical _per se_ ... it's gonna take a while, mind you ... I reckon most folks'll like it (coz of its forthcoming twist, naturally)!

I'd have never guessed the adoption of rigidity in all its tangents could ever merge into that other's futuristically mushy ride ...  Hey! now I've just seen your map at the top here (thus no pun per "mushy" possible); it was the plagiarism of your station names that reminded me decades ago how I used to make up my own station names when doodling my own maps as a kid, which --altogether-- induced me into hunt this one out thoroughly:


trainrover said:


> BINGO!
> 32154814​


Thus, I must thank you! :bow:


----------



## Brapple11

I found this on the Internet:


----------



## trainrover

Thank you, I'd been stuck with further island shorelines in an expanded mapmap, although I myself wouldn't
have swiped it into my own files (proprietary affairs)  plus --linguistically-speaking-- the map in itself smacks
of divisive politics :shifty: and I guess I can't critique its (lack of) vision since this thread's fantasial in nature ...


^^ clickable...


----------



## CNGL

HARTride 2012 said:


> My fantasy Line 11 subway opened a 3-station extension eastward on November 13.
> 
> On the maps I posted earlier, Line 11 terminated at Velma Shores. Now it goes to Babylon Heights, with Kensignton Blvd and Lindell St in between.


In the map says it was opening in fall (autumn) 2012, so it was mistaken.
Speaking about openings of fictional metros, back in July line 5 of Marathon (Marató) metro in Charliland opened a new station west of Montaltnou, which is named Sant Vicenç de Montalt (Like the town located 40 km northeast of Barcelona). The problem is that there was already a station with that name, which just switched back to Sant Vicenç de Llavaneres, its original name from when the metro opened in 1926.
And for coming openings, on January 1st, 2012 line 18 of the capital city metro (I have to translate "San Cucufate" yet) will open on the northern suburbs, and it will feature reciprocal service with suburban trains, like Tokyo metro. And along it will open the metro station with the worst name ever put to one. There's a suburb which put to their streets names of diseases ( Charlilanders are really strange), and the station has borrowed its name from one of them, so its called (translated from Spanish) Adrenoleukodystrophy :crazy:.


----------



## trainrover

^^ _cwikabuw_...


----------



## HARTride 2012

CNGL said:


> In the map says it was opening in fall (autumn) 2012, so it was mistaken.
> Speaking about openings of fictional metros, back in July line 5 of Marathon (Marató) metro in Charliland opened a new station west of Montaltnou, which is named Sant Vicenç de Montalt (Like the town located 40 km northeast of Barcelona). The problem is that there was already a station with that name, which just switched back to Sant Vicenç de Llavaneres, its original name from when the metro opened in 1926.
> And for coming openings, on January 1st, 2012 line 18 of the capital city metro (I have to translate "San Cucufate" yet) will open on the northern suburbs, and it will feature reciprocal service with suburban trains, like Tokyo metro. And along it will open the metro station with the worst name ever put to one. There's a suburb which put to their streets names of diseases ( Charlilanders are really strange), and the station has borrowed its name from one of them, so its called (translated from Spanish) Adrenoleukodystrophy :crazy:.


Yes, my map is wrong. I've updated it, but not posted it yet.

And congrats on the progress of your system!


----------



## CNGL

It's not only one, but various systems through Charliland. So far I've done San Cucufate (The capital city, though it's not digitallized yet) and Marató (Marathon). There are other four cities with metro, and another one with a line U/C (They are burying one tram line, and when the project is finished it will become a metro line). And the metro plans are really impressive, for example the capital city has plans calling for 20 lines and some 750 kilometers by 2015!


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Cool!

Just to point out on my map, that some stations are based on real life stations. For instance, Pavonia-Turney subway station of Line 1 heavily resembles the Pavonia-Newport station on the New Jersey PATH (without the cave-like feel). Nearly all of Line 3's stations resemble stations from the Washington DC Metro. While others resemble Parisian stations.


----------



## deviloper

Hi guys, I wonder how on earth haven't I come across this thread when I was drawing my own fantasy map of Warsaw. So, find them in my signature and have fun. Hope I don't interrupt, enjoy!


----------



## trainrover

trainrover said:


> its forthcoming twist







▲▲ Plus here's the track that I couldn't find or would've been bothered to match into the video ▼▼​

trainrover said:


> -- matched :dance2:


^^
Chapter 2 (stand alone)
Chapter 1 (stand alone, slowed)


----------



## trainrover

Chapter 2 now finished, tables now included 


trainrover said:


> trainrover said:
> 
> 
> 
> its forthcoming twist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ▲▲ Plus here's the track that I couldn't find or would've been bothered to match into the video ▼▼​
> 
> trainrover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -- matched :dance2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^
> Chapter 2 (stand alone)
> Chapter 1 (stand alone, slowed)
Click to expand...


----------



## HARTride 2012

I am currently in the process of redesigning my maps to have the same layout. They will be posted soon.


----------



## elliot42

*Amtrak fantasy map*

(Note: I would add a link from Charlottesville to Richmond):


----------



## elliot42

*Metrolink fantasy map*

Note:

The green lines are commuter rail (Missouri Eagle and Alton Eagle), and the dotted line is BRT.
The blue line is underground on Kingshighway from I-70 to Forest Park.
I am proposing the Blue line, Black line, and Purple Line all converge at Union Station, as would the Green lines.
The Green lines and Amtrak terminal would relocate to the tracks behind Union Station, with a new canopy built, and a glassed in skywalk (including slidewalk for those needing it) suspended from the roof and running to the head house.

(yeah, it's kinda out there, and expensive; but if you're going to dream, dream BIG!):

:


----------



## HARTride 2012

*Updated map*










Above is my updated map. Below are the noticeable changes:

I have included the "recent" Line 11 extension, which hypothetically opened in July, 2011. The extensions of Lines 3 & 8 have also been added. These extensions will be complete by the end of 2012. Line 13's extension will open around August, 2012.

The branch of Line 1 that travels through the military base is now an independent shuttle line (and runs similar to a shuttle train line of New York or a "bis" line of Paris). The main reason for this is because the service frequency needed to be increased for the Rabbit Beach branch on a 7-day a week basis, whereas frequency on the military base branch was seeing a drop in midday frequency. Security concerns at the base also limit the branch's operation and prohibit overnight operation (12am through 5am). The transit authority (YITSA) only operates trains on this line on Mon-Fri between 5am and 11:30pm and Sat/Sun/Holidays from 6am until 9:30pm

I've also added a second shuttle line to the map. The University of Kiloren shuttle line has been in operation since 1976, but has not appeared on the transit authority's maps until recently. The transit authority owns the infrastructure, but the university operates their own trains on the line (mostly consisting of rolling stock called the MRK75 and some refurbished MR71 stock from Line 6).

I've also tweaked some of the stations along Line 10.

*Yoshi City Subway*

Below is my preliminary map for the Yoshi City Subway, which is my other subway system. No stations have been listed yet, but there are six active lines, with a seventh proposed. Ironically, Line G was built before Line F due to many financial problems surrounding Line F.










Below is the timeframe by which each of the lines initially opened, followed by the year of its last expansion.

*For example: (Line #: Year the line opened|Year of last extension)

*Line A: 1973|1987
*Line B: 1977|2002
*Line C: 1980|2004
*Line D: 1983|2007
*Line E: 1997|2009
*Line F: Set to begin construction in 2014 (if there are no more delays)
*Line G: 2011|2012

Line D is currently undergoing another expansion (which is denoted by the dotted yellow line on the map), which is expected to open in 2014.

Also, Lines A through E are undergoing a change in rolling stock, as the MR 71 on Line A and MP 76 on Lines B, C, and D have become outdated.

*Line A originally ran MR 71 stock (130 trains) until 2010, when they were replaced by the MR 04 (150 trains).
*Line B originally ran MP 76 stock (110 trains) until 2012, when they were replaced by the MP 95 from Line E (150 trains).
*Line C is next to have its MP 76 stock (110 trains) replaced. They will be replaced with the MP 09 begining in the summer of 2012 (150 trains).
*Line D will have its MP 76 stock (80 trains) replaced after Line C is finished, likely to start in 2015 (150 trains).
*Line E orginally ran MP 95 stock (150 trains) until 2012, when they were replaced by the MP 05 (fully automated) stock (150 trains). As mentioned above, the MP 95 were transferred to Line B.
*Line G is operating MP 05 (fully automated) stock (90 trains, expandable to 150 trains if needed).

It is unknown what rolling stock Line F will operate. Originally, the plan was to make it fully automated as well (that component of the plan is still in place), however it is increasingly likely that the track will be catered for steel-wheel rather than rubber-tyred trains.

Meanwhile, the rolling stock transition within the Mushroom Kingdom Subway is nearing completion.

*Line 1 will be running an all MP 09 stock by 2013 (90 trains).
*Lines 2, 4, 5, 6, & 13 are operating MR 04 stock since mid 2011 (# of trains vary by line; 150 trains for Line 2, 130 trains for Lines 4 & 6, 110 trains for Lines 5 & 13).
*Line 3 will have its MR 71B stock (50 trains) refurbished. This project actually began in February, 2011 and should be complete in 2013.
*Lines 7, 8, & 9 will continue to operate the MR 87 stock (100 trains per line).
*Lines 10 & 12 will continue to operate the MP 95 stock (150 trains per line, though 2 additonal prototype trains operate on Line 3).
*Line 11 is operating the MP 05 (fully automated) stock (70 trains). Again, Line 11 is the newest line (it too was delayed previously due to financial problems).

*The Mushroom Kingdom Military Base Shuttle is operating the MP 09 stock (12 trains).
*The University of Kiloren Shuttle is operating the MRK75 (20 trains), alongside 10 refurbished MR 71 trains from Line 6.

Next, since I did this for the Yoshi City Subway, I will also list below, the timeframe by which each of the lines of the Mushroom Kingdom Subway initially opened, followed by the year of its last expansion.

*For example: (Line #: Year the line opened|Year of last extension)

*Line 1: 1897|2011
*Line 2: 1900|1971
*Line 4: 1905|1976
*Line 5: 1907|1987
*Line 6: 1910|1998
*Line 7: 1913|2004
*Line 8: 1915|1995
*Line 9: 1935|2006
*Line 3: 1982|2010
*Line 10: 1979|2009
*Line 12: 1997|2011
*Line 13: 2002|2011
*Line 11: 2010|2012

*Proposed Lines/Extensions:* Timeframe to begin construction|expected completion

For example: (year construction is expected to begin | year of expected completion)

*Yoshi City Subway Line D extension: (2010|2013)
*Yoshi City Subway Line F: (2014|2020)

*Line 13 extension to Easterling Blvd: (2009|2012)
*Line 3 extension to Carlson Hills: (2009|2012)
*Line 8 extension to Babylon Heights: (2009|2012/13)
*Line 9 extension to Babylon Shores: (2013|2016)
*Line 11 extension between MUTC & Maple Ridge: (2014|2017)
*Line 14 Phase I: (2014|2017)
*Line 12 extension to Marmaduke area: (2015|2020)


----------



## intervention

deviloper said:


> Hi guys, I wonder how on earth haven't I come across this thread when I was drawing my own fantasy map of Warsaw. So, find them in my signature and have fun. Hope I don't interrupt, enjoy!




This is awesome! Love the DB treatment!


----------



## 612bv3

I'm really glad I found this thread. I finished this yesterday. It's for the San Francisco Bay Area.


BART Map 2.0 by TJPrz, on Flickr


----------



## iamawesomezero

ha I have tried it


----------



## 1331Massi

612bv3 said:


> I'm really glad I found this thread. I finished this yesterday. It's for the San Francisco Bay Area.
> 
> 
> BART Map 2.0 by TJPrz, on Flickr


I don't understand why all of the lines have to loop around the same area, it's just a pain in the ass if I need to get through downtown. You get all these people overcrowding my train, if I even figure out which one I have to take... Anyways, it's a great map and if that's what tickles your fancy then sure. But there's no chance in hell we're getting similar to that in Montreal or I will punch the president of the STM in the face. :bash:


----------



## 612bv3

1331Massi said:


> I don't understand why all of the lines have to loop around the same area, it's just a pain in the ass if I need to get through downtown. You get all these people overcrowding my train, if I even figure out which one I have to take... Anyways, it's a great map and if that's what tickles your fancy then sure. But there's no chance in hell we're getting similar to that in Montreal or I will punch the president of the STM in the face. :bash:


I goes around in a circle because of the San Francisco Bay.


----------



## trainrover

1331Massi's hellishness must lie in the troubling, overbearing prospect of choosing which metro line(s) of the mere five's worth (necessitated by the smallness of the island communities he lives among) to be travelling on  all in addition to mistaking a presiding operator for some deputy(?) planner


----------



## Schliemann

Although I do enjoy creating fantasy maps this isn't one (although unlikely to ever become reality). I drew this map based on ideas from the city of Copenhagen on how the city's metro system can be enlarged. The already existing lines are the two green lines, and the light blue circle line is under construction (opens in 2018).

(click for larger view)


----------



## 1331Massi

trainrover said:


> 1331Massi's hellishness must lie in the troubling, overbearing prospect of choosing which metro line(s) of the mere five's worth (necessitated by the smallness of the island communities he lives among) to be travelling on  all in addition to mistaking a presiding operator for some deputy(?) planner


No, I'm just not a big fan of circles  I think they just are too confusing. Planned extensions in Montreal would loop the orange line, and I am only for this because it is necessary to reduce congestion. I like 2 termini and separated tracks. Also, wouldn't there be delays if all the lines share the same track? One train has to stop to let the other pass, no? The STM really has the final say on whatever happens, anyways, because they're the ones who come up with the plans. Not to say that I wouldn't hate Pierre Moreau (transports minister) and Gérald Tremblay (mayor), which I already do. There is no need for anything similar to that in Montreal.

If you call 2M and 400K small, then yes, I live in small island communities.


----------



## trainrover

My map _was_ more serious than fantasial ... looking closer, you might realise that its loopings strengthen the whole network when it comes to service interruptions  No Canadian city's large, is the way I see it ...


----------



## city_thing

Schliemann said:


> Although I do enjoy creating fantasy maps this isn't one (although unlikely to ever become reality). I drew this map based on ideas from the city of Copenhagen on how the city's metro system can be enlarged. The already existing lines are the two green lines, and the light blue circle line is under construction (opens in 2018).
> 
> (click for larger view)


This map is fantastic (fantastisk!) - I love the style you have used.

Great work, looking forward to more maps from you!


----------



## 1331Massi

trainrover said:


> My map _was_ more serious than fantasial ... looking closer, you might realise that its loopings strengthen the whole network when it comes to service interruptions  No Canadian city's large, is the way I see it ...


How could it strengthen the system? Do the lines not use the same track? That's the only way to not have any interruptions. Montreal is almost as large as Houston and much more populous than Philadelphia. If for you, every Canadian city is small, you need a reality check.


----------



## trainrover

Ah! Somebody's dared extending the yellow line both directions


----------



## HARTride 2012

1331Massi said:


> ...Circles... This plan looks pretty ambitious, but since I'm not from Tampa, could you please enlighten me with an approximate completion year?


This is simply my "fantasy network". In reality, it is unclear what will become the first light rail line in Tampa. Either we may have the downtown/airport line be built first, or the downtown/New Tampa line (in red) be built first. Unfortunately, the current political and economic climate has delayed any light rail line from moving beyond paper for at least the next 20 to 30 years.


----------



## 1331Massi

JohnQMetro said:


> Another Montreal One :


That's a great map. Why not make the brown line a shuttle? I like your idea of extending the yellow line to Saint-Hubert, it could become Montreal's STOLport.



trainrover said:


> Ah! Somebody's dared extending the yellow line both directions


The shortest line in the system is one of the largest on this map...


----------



## trainrover

What's behind the necessarily *encumbering* fantasy at raising 153-year-old Pont Victoria Bridge so that the violet line as presumably proposed be categorised metro?


----------



## JohnQMetro

trainrover said:


> What's behind the necessarily *encumbering* fantasy at raising 153-year-old Pont Victoria Bridge so that the violet line as presumably proposed be categorised metro?


The Purple line is not intended to use the Victoria Bridge. It has it's own pair of tunnels, just like the Yellow line (I see everything on my map as 100% underground, just like the current Metro). the actual underground tunnels are supposed to be north of the Bridge and the Autoroute Bonaventure.


----------



## deviloper

Here's another update of my Warsaw fantasy map. This time with a key to symbols, have a look and check more in my signature.


----------



## shree711

Hong Kong in the future (I hope):


----------



## 1331Massi

trainrover said:


> What's behind the necessarily *encumbering* fantasy at raising 153-year-old Pont Victoria Bridge so that the violet line as presumably proposed be categorised metro?


You don't have to raise the bridge. There are two train lines, so when the bridge is lifted, it just takes the other crossing.


----------



## trainrover

I know, but to have the length of metro route alternate between shorter and longer due to ships negotiating the locks in the seaway underneath seems to deprive it of its metro category. Furthermore, I became puzzled by this old bridge of ours when some traffic reporter advised motorists early on, over the course of a couple of (consecutive) mornings last week, to take an alternate bridge due to a forthcoming, delay-inducing train crossing :dunno: Being an observant pedestrian underneath these alternate bridge spans, island-bound traffic seemed to experience delays of between one and two minutes when ships enter and leave the docks, yet never did so because of arriving or departing trains crossing the river :nuts:

Anyhow, fantasies aside, it wouldn't make sense at this stage in the city's existence to be boring a (lengthier) parallel tunnel to the Yellow Line, which isn't even a mile farther downstream. I could, mind you, give a nod to tunneling a branch off the southern third of the river crossing (still) toward St-Lambert, but the authorities appear to have a penchant for autonomous metro lines.


----------



## HARTride 2012

HARTride 2012 said:


> Meanwhile, the rolling stock transition within the Mushroom Kingdom Subway is nearing completion.
> 
> *Line 1 will be running an all MP 09 stock by 2013 (90 trains).
> *Lines 2, 4, 5, 6, & 13 are operating MR 04 stock since mid 2011 (# of trains vary by line; 150 trains for Line 2, 130 trains for Lines 4 & 6, 110 trains for Lines 5 & 13).
> *Line 3 will have its MR 71B stock (50 trains) refurbished. This project actually began in February, 2011 and should be complete in 2013.
> *Lines 7, 8, & 9 will continue to operate the MR 87 stock (100 trains per line).
> *Lines 10 & 12 will continue to operate the MP 95 stock (150 trains per line, though 2 additonal prototype trains operate on Line 3).
> *Line 11 is operating the MP 05 (fully automated) stock (70 trains). Again, Line 11 is the newest line (it too was delayed previously due to financial problems).
> 
> *The Mushroom Kingdom Military Base Shuttle is operating the MP 09 stock (12 trains).
> *The University of Kiloren Shuttle is operating the MRK75 (20 trains), alongside 10 refurbished MR 71 trains from Line 6.


Little change in plans. The regional transit authority announced today that the MP 05 rolling stock will also be used in the planned Line 14. The authority also announced that it would begin an automation project for Line 10, thus bringing the MP 05 to that line as well. The MP 95 stock that currently runs on the line will be refurbished and moved to Line 3 in around 2017. The current Line 3 stock of MR 71s will then be moved to either Lines 7, 8, or 9, with any unrefurbished stock to be retired.

Plans were also announced for an additional 10 MP 05 trains on Line 11 to improve frequencies, beginning in June. This will then be followed by 60 more trains in 2017 when the Maple Ridge extension is finished.


----------



## HARTride 2012

*Weekend Subway Service in the Mushroom Kingdom*










As the map above explains, weekend service is somewhat limited on the subway, but buses end up compensating for the loss. Lines 2, 3, 9, 10, 11, 12, and 13 all operate on their full route, with express service included.

*Line 1 does not operate between the Paula Blvd & Tonya Newman stations due to lower ridership. Passengers can use either Lines 2 or 9 and make a transfer at Tonya Newman.
*Line 4 does not operate the Carlson Hills branch due to lower ridership on the weekends. Bus Route MK27 provides service along the line to compensate.
*Line 5 terminates at the Mushroom Village Shopping Center. Passengers wishing to continue to downtown must transfer to Line 3.
*Line 6 terminates at Air Force Pkwy, passengers wishing to continue to downtown must transfer to Line 13, and then transfer to Line 3 at Mushroom Village.
*Line 7 only operates local service on the weekends and holidays.
*Line 8 also only operates local service on the weekends and holidays. Because ridership on Line 8 tends to be much lower than all of the other lines, the Lewell Rd branch is not operated and the eastern terminus is at Duloc Square. Passesngers can use Bus Route MK32 or Subway Lines 2 or 9 to continue eastward.
*The Mushroom Kingdom Military Base Shuttle Line does not operate on the weekends and holidays. The transit authority decided that it was not feasible to operate both a bus line and a subway line when ridership tends to be low on the corridor on weekends. So they decided to go with just operating Bus Route MK7 on weekends/holidays instead.
*The University of Kiloren Shuttle Line operates limited weekend service (usually 6am until 9pm).


----------



## trainrover

Ain't it funny how, presumably, everybody's route intersections here also represent interchanges?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I dont get it...


----------



## trainrover

Many large-scale networks have at least a few pairs of lines crossing one another whereat no transfer's possible, yet those maps I've chanced to browse in this thread do happen to ensure transfers at intersections.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
If I understood your point correctly, it makes no sense to make a map where it appears you can transfer to other lines when in reality, you must change over at another station or leave one station and enter another to transfer.

*One point about my subway maps*
Line 10 current does not have a connection with the commuter rail lines in Nevergold area. It sounds ridiculous, but it was an ill-fated decision made by the transit authority in the early 1990s when financial problems came about concerning the construction of Line 10 through the western metro region.

For now, shuttle buses transfer passengers between Nevergold South subway station & Nevergold-Pointer commuter rail station, but by 2017, there will be an interchange station called Carver Blvd, that will correspond with the eastward extension of Carver Blvd in this area.


----------



## trainrover

I was neither pointing out (anybody's) illogicality nor ridiculing nonsense (none perceived); merely sharing my observations ... I hadn't noticed your lack of intermodal transfer anticipated to/from the 8 extension either ...


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Understandable.

I have no stations listed for the extensions yet. My next map update will have those stations listed. There will be intermodal connections, I just haven't thought up the names for the stations yet.


----------



## CNGL

Here is a preview of the San Cucufate metro. Still to make it larger and add station names:









As you can see, the colouring scheme is that of Shanghai metro. And, like in Yoshi city, it happened to have some gaps in numbering: Line 10 was opened after lines 11, 12 and 13 did, and now there is a gap between lines 13 and 18. OK, actually line 12 was partially built already in the 70s as a line 1 branch.
The SC metro was opened in 1900, when line 1 came into operation to link the harbour, the old town and the railway station (Which is the five line hub). Currently boasts 14 lines and 400 kilometers of tracks. And the plans for 20 lines and 650 km have now pushed to 2020 due to financial problems. Back in August the long awaited line 4 extension to meet line 9 at Goliath station opened, and in January 1st, 2012 at midnight line 18 entered operation, bringing metro service to three of the five suburbs that will eventually connect. It offers reciprocal service, allowing line 18 trains to reach the main railway station during rush hours and suburban trains to get to the suburbs line 18 serves. Last ones only stop at three stations along the line, so it is four-tracked. And, as I said some pages back, the station with the worst name ever, the one named after a genetic disease, is located there, being the third one starting from the (current) eastern terminus.


----------



## HARTride 2012

I am currently redoing my network maps to give them a more uniform look. Below is a sample










Besides the Mushroom Kingdom Subway, the new map will contain suburban and commuter rail lines, as well as LRT, bus, and high speed rail lines.

The plum colored line depicted in the sample map above is one of the suburban rail lines. The thinner, rose colored line is one of the LRT lines. The LRT lines will be represented with thinner lines than the subway and heavy rail lines. Bus lines will be added later.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Below is my new rail system map. It includes all subway, commuter rail, light rail, and suburban rail lines.








http://s186.photobucket.com/albums/...ingdomSubwayMap2012-08-05withstationnames.jpg

In the Capital district, there are only 2 suburban rail lines. However, I will eventually create a commuter/suburban rail map that outlines all of the lines. In all, there are 6 commuter rail lines (A, B, C, D, E, & F) and five suburban rail lines (G, H, I are currently operational. Lines J & K are under construction and should open by 2015).

I've also added in the newest subway lines; Lines 14 & 15. Both are rubber tyred and fully automated. They utilize the MP 05 stock.

Originally, Lines 14 & 15 were not to be built until 2017, but I've put them to the present time. I've also added many new stations and deleted a few here and there.

For the Light Rail lines, there are 5 lines (1, 2, 3, 4, & 5, with 6 being under construction and set to open in the fall of 2013). Lines 1, 2, & 3 are interconnected, as Line 1 was the "starter" LRT built in 1987. Line 2 was built in 1995, and Line 3 opened in 1999. Initially, the three lines were completely separate due to roadwork in the district. However, they were interconnected in 2002, even though they are still listed as 3 separate lines. Line 4 was built in 2004, and Line 5 in 2008. Construction of Line 6 began in 2008, about a month after Line 5 opened.


----------



## Alargule

^^ It's a bit...small...:sly:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I can't seem to make it any bigger. I use Photobucket.

Btw, I made the entire map in MS Paint. The route symbols and other elements (in the rounded blue rectangles) were made in PowerPoint.


----------



## 612bv3

This is my BART Fantasy Map. It's similar to the one I posted before but I cleaned it up a bit. I'm making another one just like this, but slightly different. After that I'm going to change the look to something different.


Fantasy BART Map 3 by TJPrz, on Flickr

This is an earlier one. I was experimenting with a circle. Just wanted to see if I can do it.

BART Fantasy Map by TJPrz, on Flickr


----------



## Falubaz

^^ The last one is interesting. What if you would make all lines in semicircles?
Something like this one:
http://api.ning.com/files/DSW*lGa0M...fwQLzJG8Jo5FH5IqYCpWPEWyJHt/tokyorailway2.jpg


----------



## Innsertnamehere

here is my fantasy map for toronto:

thickest lines = subway

middle thinknesss lines = grade separated LRT

thin lines = middle of street LRT

first, here is the subway/ LRT map of today;










then what Toronto transit will look like in 2015: (the yellow line has been extended)










then how it will look in 2020 (all of this is funded, and will start construction soon if it isn't already)











what it might look like in 2030 (based on stuff currently proposed)










and finally, what I would like it to look like in 2050!


----------



## CNGL

I really like the Mushroom Kingdom subway. Well, I parked my capital metro map and I made a fantasy tram system for Zaragoza. Since the city exists, I've made it on Google Maps. It is at http://goo.gl/maps/YmMW. OK, actually most of T1 line is not fantasy, but real. Some explanations to stop names. Almost all are named after neighborhoods or adjacent streets (I've looked at OpenStreetMap for the ones in Arcosur, a new estate which is being built to the Southwest), but there are two that are not.

Super Mario Bros. No, I didn't go nuts. That is the name of the street! That part will have their streets named after videogames, like Space Invaders St.
Hilarión Gimeno. Named after a elementary school in the area.
José Carlos. A very well kept Aragonese secret . No, really is named after a kid who, just after EXPO 2008 ended, asked for help for fight against a disease (Incidentally, it was the same disease that named a station on the SC subway).


----------



## HARTride 2012

CNGL said:


> I really like the Mushroom Kingdom subway.


Thanks! My other subway system map is in the planning stages. It will be constructed similarly to the one I've made.

Right now, I am modifying the MK Subway Map to indicate which stations are handicap accessible (not all stations are at this time), which stations are connected to bus terminals, and which stations are connected to Park-n-Ride lots. I'm also indicating which stations have full-service customer service centers. All of the stations have automated ticketing kiosks.


----------



## jhnlhy

Finishing up the full map, but here's a peak an expanded Boston MBTA with the map design inspired by the Paris Metro.


----------



## Abbendymion

Mexico City Subway "PolyStyle" maps.
Design experiment from some time ago.

This is not a fantasy network, but rather a fantasy design, since it's based on other cities' maps. All lines and services are real; non-subway services may or not appear in the map depending on the style.









The station name translation method is completely discretional....


----------



## Falubaz

^^ Excelent work!


----------



## CNGL

The last one is wrong, Madrid doesn't use that style since 2007. But it was far better than current one :bash:, that would fit perfectly into Beijing. BTW, Japanese for Zaragoza is サラゴサ (Saragosa).


----------



## FML

Abbendymion said:


> Mexico City Subway "PolyStyle" maps.


The pure true awesomeness. :master:


----------



## HARTride 2012

jhnlhy said:


> Finishing up the full map, but here's a peak an expanded Boston MBTA with the map design inspired by the Paris Metro.


Awesome looking map! Mine is loosely based off the Paris Metro map. As I mentioned also, my fantasy systems us rolling stock based off the Paris Metro too.

I am beginning to plan out stations for my Yoshi City transport map, which will comprise of subway lines, light rail lines, monorail lines, and commuter and suburban rail lines.

==============

I am also beginning to plan out my third fantasy transit system. It will be for a fantasy city called Shaunville, which is named after someone I know personally. The city's layout will follow something similar to Miami, but the metro system will be a mix between the Paris Metro and the Chicago El.

The Shaunville system will comprise of 7 "built" lines, with 2 more proposed during the span between 2012 and 2020. Most of the system will be elevated, with one line (Line 7) utilizing rubber-tyred rolling stock. The other 6 lines will use steel-wheel stock.

A brief overview of Shaunville's El rolling stock is below:

*SvElS 1961: Lines 1, 2
*SvElS 1969: Line 3
*SvElS 1977: Line 4
*SvElS 1985: Lines 5, 6
*SvElP 1997: Line 7 (based off the Paris MP 89)

"Sv" stands for Shaunville, "El" stands for Elevated, "S" stands for steel-wheel, "P" stands for rubber-tyred.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Now my map indicating handicap accessible stations, bus terminals, and stations with customer service centers.












HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> I can't seem to make it any bigger. I use Photobucket.
> 
> Btw, I made the entire map in MS Paint. The route symbols and other elements (in the rounded blue rectangles) were made in PowerPoint.


I think I've figured out why my photos never come out large, it's likely because I only have a free account with Photobucket. I cannot afford the pay version.


----------



## CNGL

Why not upload it to Imageshack or Tinypic? You can put a large image from there.

Soon I will start to digitallize my capital subway map (It's already hand-drawn). Finally I decided to put the Southern part of line 11 (Circle line around downtown), 2nd phase of line 18 (Serving Northern suburbs), 1st phase of line 19 (Western suburbs) and line 20 (On the suburbs of Cape Charliland, to the East) to the present time, they were originally planned to open in 2015.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Thank you!

After re-sizing the image to reduce file size, I uploaded it to Imageshack (with no additional re-sizing) and now I have this...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dabi89

Hello everybody! 

This is my first work here.
I have been working for many years on the fantasy country of *Izaland* in an undefined planet, and especially on its geography and rail connections. 

I am now working especially on the capital area rail transit (it's too huge and I'll never end it :lol, so for the moment, here is the map of a minor city of my country. 

Kamuro city has about 3,4 millions inhabitants and is part of the bigger Klinbarti Metropolitan Area (the total area has about 78 millions people!) to which is connected by rail (the distance is about 50 km). 

As you can see, the names are clearly inspired by japanese, as well as some of the thru services of the subway lines into the private railways. 

The city has got 4 subway lines: 
- *Nanbuku Line* (red line, from Nanagura to Asahiganoke and thru service to Azarusun Station in Klinbarty city on the Nanku Electric Railways Kuhon Line)
- *Nakaharigawa Line* (orange line, from Nakaharigawa to Hisayas and thru service to Nanku Sukèchi Station in Sukèchi city on the Nanku Electric Railways Honjin Line)
- *Kogo Line* (Green Line, from Kamuro Station to Klinbarti Mijihan Int.l Airport)
- *Yobikari Sea Line* (Turquoise line, from Kamushijanja to Yobikari)

Green and Turquoise lines share the platform between Shinago-Nanbu and Omijikome. The Turquoise line passes under the sea at Kamuro Port through a glass tunnel that allows to view outside under the sea.

At the moment the Yobikari Sea Line is being extended to Nijinada Station, where will meet the Nanku Kuhon Line for interchange. 

In addiction there are two private lines: The *Sakuraseki Hills Line* connects the city center (Honjo station) with the residential area at East, while the* Airport Express Line *connects the city center with the International Airport in just 10 minutes.

The city is then crossed by the IR (*Izaland Rail*) and the High Speed Rail from north to south.

Kamuro Station is the main terminal of the City.


Here is the map that I am going to improve in the future:


----------



## Winged Robot

Here's my map for the future of mass transit in Hampton Roads, the metro area that surrounds and includes the port city of Norfolk in the US state of Virginia. The area already has a short light rail line entirely within the city of Norfolk called 'The Tide'. Once it's fully built out, it should fulfill its purpose for years to come. The map I designed is for a heavy rail system that would come _after_ The Tide has reached it's limits, called 'The High Tide.' It'd be too much to post it here, so I put the full write-up on 4shared.com if anyone wants to read it.

What Comes Next After The Tide?


the_high_tide_map by Winged Robot, on Flickr


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat map! 

I hope to be able to one day soon to ride the Tide.  I think it's a great system.

And for a city that houses that world's largest Naval base, they deserve a wonderful and expansive transit system.


----------



## thesmartboy

Hello everyone!!!

I am new here.
*I am the youngest member of Skyscrapercity.

Well,here is my first map.It is a skywire system in Boracay,Philippines.I thought of a skywire system since the stations are too close to each other.
The map has four lines.The map is made in MS Paint. 

Enjoy.


----------



## thesmartboy

Ooops.The map does not work.Please right click on the image and click "Open image in new tab".

Thank You!


----------



## CitoyenNéerlandais

I don’t see the link .


----------



## thesmartboy

I didn't put a link. 

(That's the secret to a better fantasy maps thread.The fantasy maps.)

I will make the fantasy map for Manila,Philippines after I take out those metro lines that go very far away.My source of fantasy maps is iMapBuilder.Don't wait for a day for my Manila fantasy metro map to be completed. :lol:


----------



## thesmartboy

It didn't take long to make my first map.The first copy was on PowerPoint which is not accepted by Imageshack so I did it again on MSPaint then I posted it here.


----------



## thesmartboy

If you are looking for the link,here it is.


----------



## thesmartboy

*First Map Improvement*

I saw that that my map looks a bit messy so I improved it.
The link to the first improvement of the Sun-Transit Skywire:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/suntransitskywire.png/

Improvements:
-Added new line(Lake Line from Balabag-Laguna Lake)
-Straighten Line 1 from Yapak to Poblacion
-Removed Carabao Island Airport and added Poblacion
-Straighten Line 3 from Puka Shell Beach to Carabao Island
-Straighten Line 4 from Yapak to Batcave Beach



On my next improvement,I will align Line 2 from Balabag to Discovery Shores avoiding Station 2 as an interchange.I will also add Line 6(Eastern Line) which is more of a "Resort Line" since it serves the resorts on the eastern side of Boracay.


----------



## thesmartboy

*Second Improvement To My First Map*

Hello!I already improved my Sun-Transit Skywire for the second time.My dad suggested to make the skywire underground so that it looks precious.

Here is the map:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/suntransitskywire.png/

Improvements:
-Added a branch from Carabao Island to Carabao Island Airport
-Added Line 6(Eastern Line).As what I said a week ago,it is more of a Resort Line.
-Added Line 7(Airport Line).It is the only line that all stations are interchanges.
-Straightened Line 2 from Balabag to Discovery Shores avoiding Station 2
-Merged Puka Shell Beach with Yapak.Because of this,the Batcave Beach Line has only 2 stations.
-Rerouted the Lake Line to Caticlan Ferry to Laguna Lake instead of Caticlan Airport to Laguna Lake


I am currently making a metro system for a fantasy city named Cistozi.Good luck with your maps!


----------



## thesmartboy

*On My Next Update...*

Hello! I did my newest plan for the Sun-Transit Skywire on paper.The improvements are:
-Make the Resort Line a line that ends with a loop and has one branch
-Add the Caluya Line(the longest line because it will go through a long tunnel)
-Add the Mall Line(Starts in Balabag,ends in Willy's Rock,a famous destination in Boracay on the water)
-Addded 2 station on the Station Loop(Bulabog and W.Mount Luho)
-Re-routed the Airport Line from S Private Road to Caticlan Airport as a long bridge instead of passing Boracay Ferry
-Added South Coast Station on the Airport Line
-Added a branch on the Resort Line from Monaco Resort to Flora Spa and Resort
-Added Escondido Resort,Alta Vista Resort and Shangri-la Stations on the loop part of the Resort Line
-Merged the Coastal Line with the Batcave Beach Line because the 2 lines interchange at Yapak

Changes with the Cross Island Line:
-Put back the Puka Shell Beach Station.Instead of the Coastal Line,I put it on the Cross Island Line.
-Added Angol Road Station
-Extended the line by one station from Caticlan Airport to Libertad
-Added a branch from Caticlan Airport to Laguna Lake(the old route of the Lake Line)

Many changes,huh?

You want some information of Boracay?Here it is:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boracay


----------



## davidaiow

I love maps. Have no new ones to share, but I came across this online and thought it may be useful for some

"Metro Map Creator"
http://beno.org.uk/metromapcreator/#


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Not bad.

However, I don't see much of a workspace to create a large map, so the opportunities are somewhat limited.

However, I may use the program as a model for my fantasy system for the fictional city of Shaunville.


----------



## ovem

Ι've used it already. It's cool. I'd prefer something with more options though.
Here some of my creations with that thing

Ioannina Tram









Larisa Tram









Athens Metro


----------



## davidaiow

^ Cool maps

I know there aren't the most functions in the world, but it's a good place to start- better than paint!


----------



## beto_chaves

A new idea for Lisbon's underground system...


----------



## trainrover

Funny that the coastline's omitted on Lisbon system maps, no?


----------



## beto_chaves

trainrover said:


> Funny that the coastline's omitted on Lisbon system maps, no?


Indeed, but this was the first version of the work. It will need some updates. actually, this map proposes a new link between both banks of the Tagus river (Cais do Sodré and Cacilhas).


----------



## trainrover

Sorry, I thought I remembered that none of Lisbon's maps show the ocean's whereabouts :hammer:


----------



## beto_chaves

trainrover said:


> Sorry, I thought I remembered that none of Lisbon's maps show the ocean's whereabouts :hammer:


Actually the river is huge near Lisbon. We call it Mar da Palha (Straw Sea). The mouth of the river is near Lisbon, in Oeiras.


----------



## trainrover

Ah! So that explains why the off'l map labels the river but not the ocean. Superb name for s river


----------



## Triple C

Red (tram) and blue (LRT) lines are completed. Orange (tram), Navy (LRT) and Yellow (Natonal Rail) are fantasy


----------



## Swede

^Why not National Rail (and HSR) into the heart of the city?


----------



## Dabi89

thesmartboy said:


> Dabi89-Nice map.What do you use for those maps?They're awesome.One request:Can you make a fantasy map for Tokyo?I'd love to see it.


Sorry for my late answer. 

Thank you! 

I am using this website that another user suggested some pages before:

http://beno.org.uk/

While some other maps are made by Open Office Impress. Now I'm working on the geographic map of Shiosau city rail network. 


With a fantasy map of Tokyo, do you mean a map drawn by myself about the real Tokyo stations, or just a fantasy one inspired by Tokyo's network?


----------



## thesmartboy

^^
Now I know.Thanks for the info.

Regarding the fantasy Tokyo Subway map,it's the fantasy network inspired by the present one.


----------



## Dabi89

thesmartboy said:


> ^^
> Now I know.Thanks for the info.
> 
> Regarding the fantasy Tokyo Subway map,it's the fantasy network inspired by the present one.


Ok! If I have more time I will try to make it as well!


----------



## Dabi89

I completed the regional rail network of Shiosau city. 
I still have to complete some details 
(such as the single line informations and some other), but I completed most of the work, I guess. 

As you can see, I also prepared the logo of the national railways (Izaland Railways Group). 
The red and white line stopping only at major stations is the high speed maglev line, with a service speed of 600 kmph. 

The main corridors however can support speeds of 200-250 kmph allowing so high speed intercity trains. 

This is only one of the many provinces of my fantasy country. 
Shikinodze province has a total extension of 105,630 km² with a population of about 28 millions inhabitants, 
most of them living in the capital Shiosau and a few other cities. 
For this reason, except for urban areas, most of the province are is unurbanized and left to the nature. 

Ideally, this province, located in the north has a landscape and a climate recalling northern Europe. 

I made this map with Open Office Impress. 
And of course I'm still working on the geographical map of Shiosau's subway. After that I will continue with other cities and provinces of my country. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Dabi89 said:


> I completed the regional rail network of Shiosau city.
> I still have to complete some details
> (such as the single line informations and some other), but I completed most of the work, I guess.
> 
> As you can see, I also prepared the logo of the national railways (Izaland Railways Group).
> The red and white line stopping only at major stations is the high speed maglev line, with a service speed of 600 kmph.
> 
> The main corridors however can support speeds of 200-250 kmph allowing so high speed intercity trains.
> 
> This is only one of the many provinces of my fantasy country.
> Shikinodze province has a total extension of 105,630 km² with a population of about 28 millions inhabitants,
> most of them living in the capital Shiosau and a few other cities.
> For this reason, except for urban areas, most of the province are is unurbanized and left to the nature.
> 
> Ideally, this province, located in the north has a landscape and a climate recalling northern Europe.
> 
> I made this map with Open Office Impress.
> And of course I'm still working on the geographical map of Shiosau's subway. After that I will continue with other cities and provinces of my country.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/shikinodzeir.png/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Now that loop line definitely gives me an impression that it indeed is the city proper itself. Great work! Looking forward for more... :cheers:

With the Maglev, I believe that train transport will be much more efficient (but costly to construct) for most commuters, as well as a clean air alternative. Besides, what else are you planning for the city and suburbs?


----------



## Sopomon

^^
I love how you manage to combine Japanese and Korean style names, very cool.


----------



## TranslatorPS

#183

Ever considered a separate version, in Hiragana? (I'm slightly intolerative of Kanji, since there ain't no system behind it except the stroke order :/ ) This would make it a little bit more like Japan  (Even though I assume this isn't exactly what you're after aiming for, just for the fun  )
しおさう


----------



## thesmartboy

^^Teach me how to do that!!!Office Impress is really meant to impress.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

My bus map is delayed because I have a more important project to work on, but it is a pretty large one since I base it on my existing SimCity region. The main question: will I release the map with bus lines only, metro and rail lines only, or all three in one?


----------



## thesmartboy

Busy on my Manila MRT/LRT map.

Comments:
fieldsofdreams-Try all three(if you can) but you need symbols for the three.
Dabi89-Remember your Kamuro Subway?I suppose I should see the improved map now.


----------



## thesmartboy

Almost a week since the last post.I don't know what told me to make a Rotterdam metro map.Are there still any updates?


----------



## thesmartboy

Re:My Post
As soon as I finish my Manila MRT/LRT map,I will post my Batangas City Tram(and other systems shared with it) as well.


----------



## Dabi89

fieldsofdreams said:


> Now that loop line definitely gives me an impression that it indeed is the city proper itself. Great work! Looking forward for more... :cheers:
> 
> With the Maglev, I believe that train transport will be much more efficient (but costly to construct) for most commuters, as well as a clean air alternative. Besides, what else are you planning for the city and suburbs?


Thank you very much! 

I am just planning the geographic subway map now, as well as some 2D models of the main rolling stock of railways and subways. 

And actually, this is just a major city of my big fantasy country. The capital city would have more than 150 millions inhabitants in the metropolitan area, so the rail network is also huge. I have been working on it for about 2 years, but the map I am realizing probably reached my computer's limit ( it is too slow to work on, so I am thinking about what to do to continue).


----------



## Dabi89

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> I love how you manage to combine Japanese and Korean style names, very cool.


In fact I have been many times to Japan and Korea ( of which I also study the languages), so I guess I am quite influenced by their names.


----------



## Dabi89

TranslatorPS said:


> #183
> 
> Ever considered a separate version, in Hiragana? (I'm slightly intolerative of Kanji, since there ain't no system behind it except the stroke order :/ ) This would make it a little bit more like Japan  (Even though I assume this isn't exactly what you're after aiming for, just for the fun  )
> しおさう


Actually my fantasy country's placenames are based on Kanji, but with their own reading. Like for japanese, there is a kind of "on reading" close to that of Japanese ( yet with some differences), and a "kun reading" totally different. I am also having many problems in trying to give a logic to all the names. Usually when I give the name to a station I just take it randomly from my head, but recently I try to give them a meaning, so I should start to write down a database of names and Kanji. 

By the way, Shiosau written in Kanji officially is 有根, that means "presence of a root", probably from an ancient etymologic meaning ( I still have to write about the history of my coyntry :lol


----------



## Dabi89

thesmartboy said:


> ^^Teach me how to do that!!!Office Impress is really meant to impress.


I just use the Open Office Power point. It is open source, so easily obtainable. 
For lines, I usually write them with the control "45 degrees lines" and then I convert them to curves and smooth the angles. It takes quite a lot of work though. 




thesmartboy said:


> Busy on my Manila MRT/LRT map.
> 
> Dabi89-Remember your Kamuro Subway?I suppose I should see the improved map now.


I remember! Actually I am going to integrate it in the network of a bigger city.


----------



## thesmartboy

^^Oh.

I'm focused on my Manila MRT/LRT map,which extends to Vietnam. :nuts:


----------



## thesmartboy

Wahahaha...Today's picture shows a Mayan city.No one noticed 12/21/12.Any apocalyptic/doomsday-related maps?


----------



## Alargule

Oh yes, I have a few:

*New York:*

*Moscow:*

*Tokyo:*

*Cleveland:*


----------



## CNGL

thesmartboy said:


> ^^Oh.
> 
> I'm focused on my Manila MRT/LRT map,which extends to Vietnam. :nuts:


Wow. I have found a huge-ass fantasy NY/NJ/CT subway, but your Manila MRT extending to Vietnam is just...


----------



## CNGL

Here is the insane NYC subway map. It was made by Duke87. Big image.


----------



## thesmartboy

^^
1.CNGL:So crazy!Middlesex County?!?!?!Why is there a line called Omega?What kind of guy uses symbols for subway lines?If I'd meet that guy,I'd ask,"Can you slap me?"!Anyways,my Manila MRT map extends to 4 Vietnamese cities namely(north to south),Hue,Da Nang,Quy Nhon and Nha Trang.End of the world?!?!?!
2.Alargule:I can only see the Cleveland map from my browser.Any links?


----------



## Alargule

thesmartboy said:


> 2.Alargule:I can only see the Cleveland map from my browser.Any links?


:lol: Those other cities don't exist anymore, silly - only Cleveland miraculously survived the apocalypse somehow...



@ CNGL: you know your fantasy map has gone too far if you have to use Greek letters...


----------



## CNGL

^^ Map is not mine. I have found it in another forum, and Duke87 (his author) exhausted both the Latin and the Greek alphabets (Well, except for Φ (phi) line, which doesn't exist).

@ thesmartboy: There is actually a Middlesex County. What I don't know is how they came up with that name :rofl:.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Perhaps Middlesex County was actually named so because it was originally Middle of Saxon country.


----------



## citybus

In England you have a couple of counties with sex in the name surrounding London. It does refer to Saxons, as these areas were Saxon territories in what was then a Celtic country. Essex was one of their eastern colony's, Sussex was south, Wessex was north. Middlesex is in the centre, and is now part of central London.


----------



## thesmartboy

1.Alargule-Oh.That's why.Funny.funny.funny.
2.CNGL-What a name.Middlesex?I'd say 'middle of the genders'.But Middlesex in the centre makes more sense.
3.fieldsofdreams and citybus-Oh.


----------



## Kolothos

Subway and Light Rail for Glasgow. Glasgow has a wealth of disused railway alingments, viaducts and tunnels, so here is what I'd do with them as part of a modern light rail/tram system.

The Orange line is the existing Subway, which will be integrated into the new tram system.

The Yellow Line connects High Street station (the future Glasgow terminus for High Speed rail) with Glasgow Queen Street and Glasgow Central stations at street level. Between High Street and Commonwealth, it runs on disused railway alignment, with underground stations along the way. Between Commonwealth and Carmyle (where the line interchanges with Network Rail services) the line will run grade separated along side street level traffic. Between Glasgow Harbour and College, the line will run along a disused elevated railway alignment through the old shipyards and docklands, serving some densely populated tennement areas. The line will run at street level between the SECC and the Airport on the southern branch.

The Red Line makes use of disused railway viaduct between St. Enoch and West St. From then on it runs along the lines of the existing Paisley Canal and Cathcart lines, replacing heavy rail traffic. Beyond Paisley Canal it runs at street level, connecting with the yellow line. Beyond Cathcart, it runs at street level to Castlemilk.

The Green Line would run between Easterhouse, in the east, and Maryhill in the west. It will run at street level between Easterhouse and Berkeley St, and it will run underground using abandonded tunnels between Kelvingrove and Maryhill.

EDIT - I'll repost!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Your link is too long! Can you find a shorter link to do it? Perhaps you can try http://bit.ly to shorten the long link, if possible.


----------



## Kolothos

Okay, here it is. A tram based expansion of Glasgow's rail network, think Manchester Metrolink. This system would use a mixture of street running (central section and Airport branch of the yellow line), conversion of heavy rail lines (West Street to Cathcart and Paisley Canal), and reintroduction of disused tunnels (SECC to Maryhill and High Street to Commonwealth) and viaducts (St. Enoch to West Street and Whiteinch to Clydebank)

The orange line is the existing Subway circle, and interchange points either denote an interchange between light rail lines or Subway, or interchange to Network Rail services.


----------



## thesmartboy

^^ Nice map,but where does the northern part of the Red line go?


----------



## Kolothos

Ah yes, the map is somewhat incomplete.

The red line would take trams through the streets past Glasgow Cathedral, and over the motorway into the new developments (as part of the Glasgow 2018 Youth Olympics bid) at Sighthill, and then carrying on north to interchange with rail services on the North Clyde and Maryhill lines at Springburn.

The green line would travel at street level towards Easterhouse. The green line is essentially the same line that was proposed in the early nineties, and was almost built.

The yellow line is essentially the route of our yet to be completed BRT route, and the red line is a long discussed solution to increasing capacity on the Cathcart Circle line, and the conversion of the Paisley Canal line also allows for an extra line to the Airport, while serving Paisley with the trams.


----------



## thesmartboy

^^ Ok.


----------



## teamginger

I'm working on a map for Busan, South Korea.









Based off this forecast map I found a year or so ago:


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Very interesting. And your line map looks much more simple and organized too.


----------



## thesmartboy

^^ That is simple awesomeness!
It's good that you managed to connect the Silver line to the other lines since in the original map,it is disconnected.

What is the name of the westernmost station on the Silver line?


----------



## Alargule

What an odd network btw, with all these isolated, looping or zig-zagging lines.


----------



## teamginger

Not sure which station you mean smart boy... Maybe you can just wait for a full sized finished version. (Thanks for the compliment )

Alargule, I'm pretty sure when they decided to build Busan they looked country wide for the least appropriate place to build a huge city. Every building decision is determined by the body of water or mountain in the way...


----------



## BruinsFan

I wanted to make a fantasy transit map in Google Maps, but I guess made too much items because it wont show up. Does anyone have an program,website,etc that I can make a transit map on. Thank you!


----------



## Antje

BruinsFan said:


> I wanted to make a fantasy transit map in Google Maps, but I guess made too much items because it wont show up. Does anyone have an program,website,etc that I can make a transit map on. Thank you!


You could use Java Open Street Map Editor. PM me if you want to know how to enable Google's satellite map tile service there.


----------



## thesmartboy

Replies:
teamginger-I mean,the Silver(or gray) line somewhere in the north-east corner of the map.On the westernmost station on the line,no name is mentioned.
alargule-So true.


----------



## Alargule

teamginger said:


> [...]I'm pretty sure when they decided to build Busan they looked country wide for the least appropriate place to build a huge city. Every building decision is determined by the body of water or mountain in the way...


Ah, that explains a lot indeed. Too bad maps like these aren't 3d.


----------



## Falubaz

Alargule said:


> What an odd network btw, with all these isolated, looping or zig-zagging lines.


It's true, but u have to look at the geography of Busan. Its mostly very hilly with valleys where the urban area is and where the lines go. That's why they seem to be isolated. The more because some of them are not a real metro but LRTs.


----------



## teamginger

thesmartboy said:


> Replies:
> teamginger-I mean,the Silver(or gray) line somewhere in the north-east corner of the map.On the westernmost station on the line,no name is mentioned.
> alargule-So true.


Oh yeah! Very good point, I missed that. One of a few small errors here and there. It's a work in progress... The station name is Yeongcheon (영천). That can go on the list of things to fix! Thanks!


----------



## thesmartboy

Updates?


----------



## Abbendymion

Soon...


----------



## emyrr3096

nice updates guys:cheers:

BTW... what's aplication you doing that's maps guys?? kay:


----------



## thesmartboy

Very nice,Abbendymion.
Does that show Mexico City?


----------



## thesmartboy

http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/3596/metromanilahsphil.png

^^The Metro Manila part of my fantasy(of course) HSR system in my country(HSPhil or High-Speed Philippines).I still remember my first map(the worst) on MSPaint.I made this map on MSPaint,but I learned to use squares and thick lines,etc.Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
My first maps on MS Paint were horrible also.


----------



## thesmartboy

Oh,welcome back to this thread,HARTride 2012.We share much similarities,don't we? 

I have updates:
1.I am still drawing my fantasy Metro(in Cape Town).The logo is Table Mountain with a divider(making the letter M) with the letter e before the middle,a horizontal line on the divider making the letter t and the letters r and o on the right side.I want to computerize it. 
2.What if Singapore had trams?That was my former question.I'll make a map for that.


----------



## emyrr3096

thesmartboy said:


> Oh,welcome back to this thread,HARTride 2012.We share much similarities,don't we?
> 
> I have updates:
> 1.I am still drawing my fantasy Metro(in Cape Town).The logo is Table Mountain with a divider(making the letter M) with the letter e before the middle,a horizontal line on the divider making the letter t and the letters r and o on the right side.I want to computerize it.
> 2.What if Singapore had trams?That was my former question.I'll make a map for that.


Tram in Singapore?? Hmm nope. Singapore need more LRT lines maybe...


----------



## thesmartboy

emyrr3096-Please share your experience in Singapore.Then,tell me why you suggest LRT lines instead of trams or MRT.Remember:I am not Singaporean.I've just been there.It's a fantasy maps thread,so I can make any map.

And a question for everyone:What city should be next on my map after Cape Town?A fantasy city?


----------



## HARTride 2012

thesmartboy said:


> Oh,welcome back to this thread,HARTride 2012.We share much similarities,don't we?
> 
> I have updates:
> 1.I am still drawing my fantasy Metro(in Cape Town).The logo is Table Mountain with a divider(making the letter M) with the letter e before the middle,a horizontal line on the divider making the letter t and the letters r and o on the right side.I want to computerize it.
> 2.What if Singapore had trams?That was my former question.I'll make a map for that.


I have no new updates with my Mushroom Kingdom fantasy maps.

However, I do have a few fantasy subway maps for Norfolk, VA (US).

Line 3: https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...ll=37.005843,-76.365795&spn=0.038863,0.084543

Line 7A: https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=209017093338133213456.0004ceee00e6695ee7438&msa=0


----------



## Abbendymion

thesmartboy said:


> Very nice,Abbendymion.
> Does that show Mexico City?


Yes, I will post some preliminar versions from my vision on subway and commuter rail covering all the metro-area in Mexico City.

By the way, I have always used Microsoft Visio for my previous works, since I consider it very Windows-user-friendly. For this new work I will post, I tried Illustrator. I can't say which is better for this kind of diagrams, since people should try all ot them and decide for themselves. They both work nice. MS Paint is useful, if you have talent.


----------



## thesmartboy

HARTride 2012 said:


> I have no new updates with my Mushroom Kingdom fantasy maps.
> 
> However, I do have a few fantasy subway maps for Norfolk, VA (US).
> 
> Line 3: https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...ll=37.005843,-76.365795&spn=0.038863,0.084543
> 
> Line 7A: https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=209017093338133213456.0004ceee00e6695ee7438&msa=0


Nice!Now,you can make individual line maps for that network.


----------



## thesmartboy

Abbendymion said:


> Yes, I will post some preliminar versions from my vision on subway and commuter rail covering all the metro-area in Mexico City.
> 
> By the way, I have always used Microsoft Visio for my previous works, since I consider it very Windows-user-friendly. For this new work I will post, I tried Illustrator. I can't say which is better for this kind of diagrams, since people should try all ot them and decide for themselves. They both work nice. MS Paint is useful, if you have talent.


Definitely.


----------



## Alargule

Abbendymion said:


> MS Paint is useful, if you have talent.


Oh, my days in Paint...

Nah. I like Illustrator better.


----------



## thesmartboy

Welcome back,alargule. 
You know you're one of the pioneers of this thread,then,I'd like your maps whether MSPaint or Illustrator.


----------



## thesmartboy

I like being updated,so,updates?
-Still working on Manila(as part of my thread about anti-traffic in Metro Manila) and Singapore MRT maps(on Google Maps)
-Planning on re-making my Boracay Cable Car map(the worst one)


----------



## Abbendymion

well, here it is.
First prototype of my 11th version of Mexico City subway&massive transport vision.
Having some problems for uploading. The complete image is too big, so please follow this link:

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/ans11urbanmasterken.jpg/





Samples:
 

 


Brief and general overview of composition premises:

1 - Fully integrated massive systems. 
Currently, almost each massive transit system in Mexico City and its conurbation areas follows its own policy and its own demand solutions for its local area of service. Along with this new integrated policy, governments within the full urban area (Federal District, State of Mexico, Hidalgo State) should evaluate the possibility for third-party partakers to run, build and administrate some of the services. Always maintaing the integrated vision.

2 - Fully integrated region-administrative network. 
Currently, Mexico City subway can't surpass the Distrito Federal geographical administrative limit (with some exceptions), since the STC (Sistema de Transporte Colectivo, decentralized entity that runs subway service and construction) depends directly on the Federal District government, not in a higher-level of administration (federal). In the same way, emerging State of Mexico massive transports may stop its way into city center when touching Federal Distric limits.

3 - Full urban area coverage.
Divided into several massive transport types (subway, commuter rail, ligh trail, BRT, etc.), this network proposal adequate each transport type to its best geographical pattern:
National Rail: Links Mexico cities (not shown here)
Commuter Rail: Links Center Mexico Valley cities (Mexico City, Puebla, Toluca, Pachuca, Cuernavaca) and localities within.
Subway (tyre & steel): Links the general inner Mexico City urban area
Monorail: Links strategic inner Mexico City urban areas.
Ligh Rail: Links sub-urban localities with the main inner-city subway system
Cable Car: Links sub-urban localities where rail systems can't access with the main inner-city subway sistem
Tram: Links strategic areas in the Mexico City urban core (not shown here)
BRT corridors: Forms an orthogonal network in the inner city to link the majority of neighborhoods. This final step in the network layer virtually makes any place served by a massive public transport.​
4 - Mid and Sub-urban services are coloured and disposed in a way that each large suburban area located in a certain coordinate around the main city is identifiable by its trunk suburban line and their branch light rail services. All of them coloured in a similar hue. That's when you identify clear service areas, like the "Red Zone" in the Northwest, the "Blue zone" in the northeast, the "Green Zone" in southeast.


And basically, that's it. :banana:
I will be uploading the Sub-urban map in the next days, hopefully.


I would like to know if there is a way to show here a resized version of the complete image, but again completed in full resolution in the hyperlink when clicked on it. If anyone can help me, I would appreciate it.


----------



## thesmartboy

uke:
WOW!I feel good!


----------



## Dabi89

I found a work I had done about 2 years ago.

It's not complete yet, but the lines are almost drawn ( I'm just waiting for a new and more powerful computer so that I can work better on the map to improve it )

This is the city of Hyundao. In the map you can see subway, commuter lines and private commuter lines. 




Full size: http://imageshack.us/a/img12/4200/rasukyuehyundaocopia.jpg


----------



## thesmartboy

Really?So crazy!
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...railway-station-sign-2011-09-21-GR2_1837a.JPG


----------



## CNGL

^^ Never heard of that Welsh town? It actually exists. I also suggest one hill in New Zealand, called Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu .



Abbendymion said:


> well, here it is.
> First prototype of my 11th version of Mexico City subway&massive transport vision.
> Having some problems for uploading. The complete image is too big, so please follow this link:
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/708/ans11urbanmasterken.jpg/


When I saw the preview I was sure it was going to be massive, but that is just insane! Including subway, light rail, monorail and cable lift lines, I count 57 lines! :nuts: I like the light rail that runs from Visitación to Tultitlan and then to Granjas de Cope, since it's numbered 35.


----------



## thesmartboy

CNGL-Maybe I'll make a map for the longest place names with lines according to continent and distance.And,the Welsh village thing,I posted it because Dabi89's map is so insane.


----------



## thesmartboy

And,CNGL,why do you like the number 35?Just curious.


----------



## CNGL

It is because of Zaragoza's bus route 35, which is my favourite one. It runs North-Southwest, and it continued further to the West before it was split onto current 35 and 53. And then it was rerouted because of the tram. Incidentally, on my Zaragoza tram plan I routed one line onto the section North of the Ebro river.


----------



## teamginger

My Busan map is coming along. Slowly, but surely...


----------



## Arnorian

My fantasy map of Belgrade's metro:
metro: red, blue, yellow
S-bahn: orange, purple
indenpendent LRT: green, pink

edit:
Added starting phases.

*Alpha*











*Beta*











*Starter*











*Optimal*











*Double*











*Ultimate*


----------



## city_thing

^^ Those maps are fantastic. Great work!


----------



## thesmartboy

CNGL:Oh.
teamginger and arnorian:Wow!

And,teamginger,nice geographic map.


----------



## thesmartboy

And,CNGL,I've started on a Zaragoza map.


----------



## Arnorian

Thanks guys! I whish Belgrade got a real metro map.


----------



## thesmartboy

Yes,arnorian.
News for everyone:
1.I will be updating my Metro Manila-HSPhil map.Will just try to learn the best MSPaint skills!
2.Just as told,I started my Zaragoza Tram map(using CNGL's as reference).


----------



## thesmartboy

Nobody posted for 15 days,so,are there updates?

Me?I started another metro project for Paris.Extends as far as Disneyland Paris(east),Poissy(west),Evry(south) and L'Isle Adam(north).So unexpected and unfamiliar places.


----------



## Kolothos

Something I'm still working on. Lots of stations between interchanges are missing!

A fantasy map of Glasgow based on real Scottish Government recommendations and past proposals. Only the tramlines and sections of track between West St. and Cathedral, and Hospital and Jordanhill, are new. Both sections of track are however, deep bored tunnel. This is essentially a reorganisation of existing lines, with three new cross-clyde routes introduced to divert trains from the terminal stations, while linking Central with Queen St.


----------



## thesmartboy

So awesome,Kolothos!

Anyways,habemus papam!
Who has a fantasy map for Rome?And a transport in Vatican map?


----------



## thesmartboy

Zaragoza jokes(made in the Philippines)

1.Knock knock!
Who's there?
Delicias.
Delicias who?
The food is so Delicias!

Delicias-a station on the RENFE in Zaragoza.

2.There is a station in Zaragoza(the RENFE) that you can eat.What is it?
Goya Station.Goya is a chocolate brand in the Philippines.

3.What part of Zaragoza is a perfect square?
Expo(Exponent).

Working on the Zaragoza map.


----------



## Otazabi

My fantasy subway map for Riga:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## thesmartboy

Post 800!

Otazabi,nice idea,but I have suggestions.

For the lines,use Google Maps.Then,copy-paste it(PrtSc) on any drawing applicaation,remove excess information,then,put the stations.

For the system,I suggest that the orange line should(and must) reach the airport.It was a close call.Add a line around the city center(my usual plannings),to the port(I see!) and important bridges(Stone Bridge,Southern Bridge,etc.).

Challenge for everyone:Quote my Zaragoza jokes if you think I am still working on my Zaragoza map.


----------



## Otazabi

thesmartboy said:


> Post 800!
> 
> Otazabi,nice idea,but I have suggestions.
> 
> For the lines,use Google Maps.Then,copy-paste it(PrtSc) on any drawing applicaation,remove excess information,then,put the stations.
> 
> For the system,I suggest that the orange line should(and must) reach the airport.It was a close call.Add a line around the city center(my usual plannings),to the port(I see!) and important bridges(Stone Bridge,Southern Bridge,etc.).
> 
> Challenge for everyone:Quote my Zaragoza jokes if you think I am still working on my Zaragoza map.


Thanks for the suggestions kay: It would be a good idea to extend the orange line to the airport, I did not realize.
A S-Bahn system would be good too, but I think Riga has it already


----------



## CNGL

Some notes:



thesmartboy said:


> Zaragoza jokes(made in the Philippines)
> 
> 1.Knock knock!
> Who's there?
> Delicias.
> Delicias who?
> The food is so Delicias!
> 
> Delicias-a station on the RENFE in Zaragoza.


Delicias is the name of the populous neighborhood South of the station. It gave its name to the station that replaced the old Portillo station.



thesmartboy said:


> 2.There is a station in Zaragoza(the RENFE) that you can eat.What is it?
> Goya Station.Goya is a chocolate brand in the Philippines.


Francisco de Goya, after who is named the avenue and by extension the station, was a painter from Fuendetodos, a town on the province. He lived in the 18th and 19th centuries, and his paintings have named a ton of streets in Parque Goya, the Northernmost neighborhood of Zaragoza (I jokingly say it is part of Huesca). BTW, the Goya station is for commuter and regional trains only, long distance and high speed services only stop at the aforementioned Delicias station.



thesmartboy said:


> 3.What part of Zaragoza is a perfect square?
> Expo(Exponent).


LOL! Well, that was the site of the 2008 International Exposition. It is currently being rebuilt, but with current economic situation, you know. I call it jokingly the Expo remnants.


----------



## thesmartboy

CNGL:Noted!You know I am still working on the Zaragoza map?
Otazabi:Oh.I also based it on Google Maps.


----------



## CNGL

I don't think so. I believe one have to know the city before drawing a fantasy transit map.


----------



## thesmartboy

10 days since the last post.
It is Black Saturday in Manila,Hong Kong,Tokyo,Seoul,Dubai,Rome while it is Good Friday in all over America.

Updates?
Me?Made a new map(again) if the Med was(was) covered with HSR.I keep on repeating the same line!


----------



## Arnorian

Belgrade


----------



## thesmartboy

You're kidding me arnorian!It's a piece of art.
Like it!

I'll make a computer version(on Google Maps) of my Świnoujście Metro map.Started it on a pen and paper map.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Awesome!


----------



## thesmartboy

HARTride2012 and arnorian:I told you,it's awesome!
Welcome back,all!

If only Manila was cleaner than Singapore,Manila would have an underground MRT system. 

On my map now,BTW...


----------



## Otazabi

My fantasy light rail network for Tallinn :


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## thesmartboy

I check this site everyday to see cool maps.(official slogan)

Otazabi:Yes,I see your map has a "Grand Central" with lines radiating outwards.And now suggesting a line for the coastline.You never knew that the two cities you covered with your map was posted with another fantasy map.

Madrid map,please!

EDIT:Why does your mother like every comment of CNGL?I revealed that your mother is only a troll emoticon(?!) CNGL wants likes?!?!


----------



## Edu_00

Subways of North America by xkcd webcomic: http://xkcd.com/1196/


----------



## thesmartboy

Oh yes,it's brillliant!


Why didn't the SSC forumer reply to the post?
Because he/she is in a fantasy!

Manila RapTra is up on my map


----------



## CNGL

thesmartboy said:


> IEDIT:Why does your mother like every comment of CNGL?I revealed that your mother is only a troll emoticon(?!) CNGL wants likes?!?!


HA! You have been fooled by my signature :rofl:

I've been busy lately, so no maps from me. But I have drawn an entire bus system for a fictional city.


----------



## thesmartboy

CNGL:HMP!HMP!HMP!HMP!HMP!HMP!HMP!I revealed it,then I wasn't fooled.Common sense!

EDIT:Go,make your maps,good luck.
RE-EDIT:You're the founder of April Fools!
RE-RE-EDIT:Your mother likes your latest post.

3rd post from my iPad


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
LOL!


----------



## thesmartboy

1.HARTride2012:That was serious.The three edits?Was forgetful.The your mother "controversy",what was wrong with that CNGL?
2.Since I am posting from my iPad,I am going to make a map.
3.BTW,after the Manila RapTra(Rapid Transit),I'll make the Football/Voetbal/Fußball/Calcio/Fútbol Metro.Everything related to football.Lines would be in circles like the Glasgow system.


----------



## Arnorian

del


----------



## CNGL

^^ I believe it would be more like this .


----------



## thesmartboy

Clap,clap,clap.

Updates?
EDIT:BTW,your mother still likes your post,CNGL.Mmm hmm...


----------



## davidaiow

You know that it is a fake like in his signature, right? 

Excellent maps. Make me want to get making them again.


----------



## thesmartboy

davidalow:I know that it isn't a signature at all.Then,go,make maps!Would love to see it.


----------



## 1993matias

This is a fictional town in a transport network simulation game (BAHN). The town is relatively small, around 200,000 inhabitants. Bus and tram service is usually every 20 minutes, except bus 10 which is every 30 minutes. 
The light rail system has departures every 15 minutes throughout the day, bus 21E is an extra service to Bare (one of the two light-rail terminuses)

What do you think?


----------



## thesmartboy

Nice! 
Did you see South Neckfieldfleetmere(18 letters,?!)?
EDIT:Can you post also the full map an put station names? 
Thanks
RE-EDIT:You reversed the routes of the 7 and T5 lines.Please modify the map. 

I made an old map for Manila RapTra in another website but way more complicated.


----------



## 1993matias

thesmartboy said:


> Nice!
> Did you see South Neckfieldfleetmere(18 letters,?!)?
> EDIT:Can you post also the full map an put station names?
> Thanks
> RE-EDIT:You reversed the routes of the 7 and T5 lines.Please modify the map.
> ...


It is just a gibberish name, it doesn't exist  In short, I just call it SN. 
The map is a work in progress, I am currently working on the full map. Not all the bus stops have names, I will only name those which are named in the time tables.

Here is the new version:


All line except CrossCountry, T2, T9, 10 and 21E are served every 20 minutes. CrossCountry is usually served once every hour, T2 and T9 are served every ten minutes during daytime, 10 every 30 minutes and 21E is a limited stop rush-hour bus. 

I hope you like it! Please do comment on it, as it can always be improved


----------



## thesmartboy

BTW,it's not 2012 anymore. 
EDIT:Is there no intermediary(in the middle) station/s on Line 6 between Upper Neckfield station and Airport?

I'm currently making the Manila RapTra.


----------



## 1993matias

There has been no substantial changes since 2012  
Line 6 has no stops because it's outside the city - there are simply no-one to serve. Just like the light rail doesn't have any stops between Adler Road and Ditton Green. 
Line 6 is actually some kind of tram/light rail, it runs on own tracs outside the city. Its operation times are also a bit different: Every 30 minutes all day, except rush hour with 20-minute service. 
Another thing worth noting are the short travel times. Line 4 from one end to the other takes 12 minutes. T9 takes 23 minutes, T3 takes 17 minutes. 
The lines going north and south from the central station have frequent service (20-minute) with electric trains. Eastward there are a few hourly diesel trains, (north)west there are frequent stopping and express service, electric. At camber hut there is actually a level crossing between tram and electrified train track!
The area just around the central station and up along the southern bank of the river untol North Piddle are the most dense populated areas. 

I will try to see if I can make the rail transit map of the sorrounding country any time soon (yes, SN is a capital city - a very small one)

How is your Manila map?


----------



## thesmartboy

Oh.Is there a metropolitan area for SN?Is there a commuter system for your city?Curious. 

Manila map is not yet done.Operational lines are more fantasized and added future,mooted and fantasy lines.I do not have even an estimate for the no. of lines.


----------



## thesmartboy

I saw in 1993matias' map that there was a Queen's Cross,like there is King's Cross in London.That wink symbol,so trending.


----------



## mikey1984

Map's for a fictional Soviet Interurban network.
The system is in the fictional country of Rhodovia, which is similar to Russia.
The network is inspired by the current Silesian Interurban system in Poland as well as the past Interurbans of America.

Routes beginning with T are trunk routes. These are accelerated services, running over higher quality tracks, which allows higher top speeds.

Unlike the Polish system which uses standard trams, the Rhodovian system uses heavier interurban cars, more like the American ones. Also the system carries freight.

Though somewhat run down there has been very little of the system has been closed.
Due to the area being poor there is a reliance on public transport, with low car ownership.
The dispersed nature of the region means the Interurban is a popular and effective means of transport, with high passenger numbers.
Rosoval is the capital of the region and is connected to the mainline railway network.
Some of the larger cities also have in town tram networks, which share there tracks with the interurbans.


----------



## thesmartboy

Nice! 
Seeing that the map experts are back.

Also busy working on the maps. 

Updates?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Currently working on an "historical" map of my earlier subway system.


----------



## thesmartboy

You're back(and the other map experts).

Waiting for the maps to come.
In Spanish,jajaja means hahaha.CNGL


----------



## Kolothos

Paint can make good maps, with patience...


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I agree.


----------



## Kolothos




----------



## LouDagreat

Arnorian said:


> NYC subway in 20 years if China took over:
> click for larger


Staten Island gets no love.


----------



## Swede

And still no line going directly from Queens to the Bronx.


----------



## Arnorian

LouDagreat said:


> Staten Island gets no love.


Not while it votes red. :tongue3:


----------



## LouDagreat

Arnorian said:


> Not while it votes red. :tongue3:


Actually, over the 2012 Presidential election, I believe for the first time in many years, the Island voted for a Democrat. Although we still elected a Republican representative.


----------



## Arnorian

I made a couple of silly mistakes in that map, there's no need for new tunnels under the East River, as Montague Street, Rutgers Street, and 63rd Street (upper level) tunnels are underused. Also two Brooklyn-Queens lines connecting to the 125th Street stations in Harlem, and a JFK-LaGuaria line.


----------



## thesmartboy

Hadn't been posting in a while...Welcome myself back.

I love the updates.

Kolothos-Patience can make maps on MS Paint.Agreed.With that full map,I got interested in it. 
Arnorian-Nice update.I dissatisfy the station names/area names overlapping the lines. :nuts:

By the way,making maps still.Wait.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I was about to say, lol. Welcome back!

I'm still working on my maps. Not much new on my end.


----------



## Kolothos

Working on a new Paint map. Essentially this is a reorganisation of commuter lines within Glasgow (with only small new sections of railway built between Paisley and Glasgow Airport, and South Glasgow Hospital and Jordanhill) plus two new tram lines, running in a mix of on street in the city centre (like Manchester) and on former commuter lines. This sort of network is quite achievable for Glasgow.


I've just started filling in the interchanges. I'm trying to go for a more German approach to a metro map (rather than the usual LU style). The two main regional and intercity termini are highlighted in bold.


----------



## thesmartboy

Kolothos,another wonderful map! :bow:

As I see,I love(not just like) your German approach for the map.You're the central of Glasgow maps,I agree. 

Complete the map,and I will get the full interest!!!


----------



## Murakamisenior

It may sounds weird, but...... this is my Malta's Light Rail System:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The red line links Sliema with the International Airport, and the blue line links Valletta with Birkirkara.
I heard about a tram project in this country.


----------



## Kolothos

Right, here goes again with paint, I'm really getting the hang of things now. Here I am experimenting with right angles. Since Glasgow currently has no rail map, I've simply drawn out what currently exists in Glasgow, but in an unusual sort of way. I've accidentally missed out a few lines, and this map has quite a ways to go, but I got bored with the other one, and I'd like to share my work so far! Almost all of the stations are missing so far, I've only really done the Cathcart Circle ones, along with the main interchanges.


All these lines are currently in operation within Glasgow, but there is no map in existance to show this!


----------



## thesmartboy

KOLOTHOS!!!HOW DID YOU DO THAT?!?!
You'll personally tutor me in professional Paint map making skills,or else...

And one little correction,between Mount Florida and King's Park,an interchange symbol.


Murakamisenior(I know it's Japanese+Spanish),yep,never heard of a rail system in Malta.Why not link San Giljan with Sliema,Valetta,Il-Birgu to the airport?Link the Red line to the War Museum as well.Why not make a Central Circle Line(like I always do)?

Suggestions.

I am currently working on the Tagbilaran Rail Transport System.


----------



## Kolothos

Yep, paint can be quite powerful if you use it right. I did do a lot of cleaning up at the pixel level though, and the map benefits from having quite a nice shape in the first place.

If you've any particular questions, I'd be happy to post up a few tutorials here!

And that interchange point is there on purpose, I just copy/paste that particular one for when I need another on the map, it'll be gone once I'm complete.


----------



## thesmartboy

Kolothos:Okay.Personally tutor me!!!(I need all caps but I consider it too mad).

Question 1:If you're using Windows 7 or 8,HOW DID YOU DO THAT?!Personally tutor me OR ELSE...
Question 2:If not,I'm sorry,sir,I can't do that.I'm on Windows 7.Upgrade to Windows 7 OR ELSE...
Question 3:UGH I love your interchanges.Since I personally hate the MSPaint update,you will teach me OR ELSE...
Question 4:Are you copy pasting from the German maps?Give me a copy OR ELSE...
Question 5:How did you get the colors?I will not give an or else to this since I have the list of colors copied from Wikipedia.The or else is:Give me the exact Hex triplet of the colors you used OR ELSE...
Question 6:I look so "disused railway".  You will tutor me OR ELSE...



Still working on my map though.


----------



## Kolothos

thesmartboy said:


> Kolothos:Okay.Personally tutor me!!!(I need all caps but I consider it too mad).
> 
> Question 1:If you're using Windows 7 or 8,HOW DID YOU DO THAT?!Personally tutor me OR ELSE...
> Question 2:If not,I'm sorry,sir,I can't do that.I'm on Windows 7.Upgrade to Windows 7 OR ELSE...
> Question 3:UGH I love your interchanges.Since I personally hate the MSPaint update,you will teach me OR ELSE...
> Question 4:Are you copy pasting from the German maps?Give me a copy OR ELSE...
> Question 5:How did you get the colors?I will not give an or else to this since I have the list of colors copied from Wikipedia.The or else is:Give me the exact Hex triplet of the colors you used OR ELSE...
> Question 6:I look so "disused railway".  You will tutor me OR ELSE...
> 
> 
> 
> Still working on my map though.


I'm off to Amsterdam in the next few days, so I won't have time to fully answer the questions (with images from paint), but I'll briefly answer them:

1) I'm using Windows 8, but it's exactly the same as paint on Windows 7. Ideally I'd rather use pre-Windows 7 paint.
3) Interchanges are easy. They're all based on a simple shape made by holding down SHIFT with the circle tool, with a black outline and SOLID COLOUR FILL on. I made them one pixel wider than each line. Connecting the interchanges was easy. Just drag them next to each other (remember to select 'transparent' selection) and then use the pencil tool to connect them with individual pixels.
4) No, I am making my own paths using the line tool. Holding down SHIFT makes them exactly 0, 45 or 90 degrees in angle.
5) I used the 'add new colours' button to make my own custom colours.
6) Disused railway is better explained with pictures, but I'll get round to that.


----------



## thesmartboy

Fine.Just get a GPS for you to see Alargule OR ELSE...

I will not have a SHIFT in my schedule so stop SHIFT-ing me OR ELSE...

Working on my map.

Note:Between Manila and Glasgow time SHIFTS by _ hours.


----------



## Kolothos

Eh? What's your problem mate? I'm just helping. :weird:

I use the capital letters to show that I'm talking about the 'shift' key on the keyboard.

I can't tell if you're threatening me or you're joking.


----------



## thesmartboy

I know you're using the SHIFT key,I get it.I won't disturb you until you make your next map.Deal?

And I will make my next map on Paint,if you like.

Actually,it's a 7 hour time difference between Manila and Glasgow.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Kolothos said:


> 4) No, I am making my own paths using the line tool. Holding down SHIFT makes them exactly 0, 45 or 90 degrees in angle.


Dang! I never knew that! I used Windows 7 Paint for my recent maps. Even created my own markers for interchange stations.


----------



## thesmartboy

HARTride2012:Exactly!I'm also using Windows 7 for Paint maps.I'm also going to try map making in MSPaint.


----------



## Alargule

Still waiting for thesmartboy's first map...


----------



## Kolothos

I knocked the above up in about an hour or so, it's not like I've spent months on it.


----------



## thesmartboy

Hey,Alargule,I didn't mean first.I just change and change projects.So blame me. Hahahha

I will not update you,then.

_______________________________________________(if you will update me,fill in the blanks)


----------



## Alargule

Posting an update of your 'work in progress' once in a while might also do the trick, of course...


----------



## thesmartboy

Argh...

I really do have a first map here,the horrible MSPaint map.Of course,all the Google Maps that I posted.


----------



## JohnQMetro

*Lagos Nigeria*

Lagos, Nigeria, is now planning an above ground metro network (using refurbished Toronto subway cars). Naturally, I completely ignored this.


----------



## Swede

I like the way you've laid it out. Each line in itself will be good for getting around and there's also plenty of exchange stations so it won't be everyone using the same station to switch lines. I also see a few potential extensions 
I'd add an airplane symbol for the airport station though, for clarity.


----------



## Murakamisenior

This is my fantasy metro map for the fictional german city of Rödelsheim.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

U1: Glierzinger Strasse-Wächstein
U2: Hankau-Leimersdorf 
U3: Sankt Paul-Höttelheim
U4: Hieffenbergerbrücke-Feischling am Berg 
U5: Ring Linie
U6: Fritzeller Platz-Vierkirchen
U7: Rödelsheim Hbf-Flughafen


----------



## NordikNerd

In the 1980's I used to draw fantasy subway maps. Back then I thought I was the only one in the world doing that.










My hometown Subway Map. We're not there yet ! but who knows what will happen in the future. They need to build more dense areas within the city for this map to work.


----------



## kontaveit2012

I have one for Tallinn which I will post


----------



## Swede

NordikNerd, did you draw any Tram maps too? Or was that too Norrköping? 

/wasn't there talks of an interurban (tram-train) line connecting the two a few years ago?


----------



## Alargule

Well, I can always post this one, of course. It's been up here before (2006, 2008 and 2011), but I keep making (small) changes to the network. Somehow, it never gets boring 

_Click to embiggenize:_


----------



## NordikNerd

Swede said:


> NordikNerd, did you draw any Tram maps too? Or was that too Norrköping?
> 
> /wasn't there talks of an interurban (tram-train) line connecting the two a few years ago?


No tram maps yet, there used to be discussions about construction of a tram line in Linköping. 

Linköping has much more urban sprawl than Norrköping so there is not really a need for trams and even less need for a subway system, so that's fantasies.


----------



## Alargule

What do you get when you apply fantasy additions to an existing system...which is already a fantasy system to begin with? A fantasy fantasy map? 

Anyway, the net result of a busy Saturday afternoon...

_Click to enlargenize:_


----------



## thesmartboy

Wow,I just saw HARTride2012's Norfolk Metro map and his update,he kinda followed my advice to extend the lines further.Wow

For your wonderful maps...i love it!(anyway,is anybody here from Sweden?Icona Pop came from there)

And,of course,you know what I'm doing right now.


----------



## dj4life

Hej hej.


----------



## thesmartboy

dj4life:Hahaha I see that.

everyone:If you know what city I am working on(because I keep on changing plans),Johannesburg on the line.

If you don't care about what I'm saying and you love it,expect to be Icona Pop's third member.


----------



## CNGL

I was looking again to these restyled Mexico city metro maps that were posted last year.


Abbendymion said:


> Mexico City Subway "PolyStyle" maps.
> Design experiment from some time ago.
> 
> This is not a fantasy network, but rather a fantasy design, since it's based on other cities' maps. All lines and services are real; non-subway services may or not appear in the map depending on the style.
> 
> The station name translation method is completely discretional....


Back then I said the last style, which resembles that of Madrid, was wrong. But now is right again, since they have (fortunately) reverted to previous style.


----------



## HARTride 2012

thesmartboy said:


> Wow,I just saw HARTride2012's Norfolk Metro map and his update,he kinda followed my advice to extend the lines further.Wow


I will be making a new map soon. For the meantime, I'm working on shaping individual lines and stops. Below are the ones that I've finished shaping.


Line 7A
Line 3
Line 5


----------



## thesmartboy

CNGL:I'm posting from an iPad,then I can't see the "your mother" or "Leudimin" statuses...But it's good that Madrid has reverted to its previous style.

HARTride2012:Nice single line updates!And,put it imto the full map!


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Thank you!


----------



## CNGL

thesmartboy said:


> CNGL:I'm posting from an iPad,then I can't see the "your mother" or "Leudimin" statuses...But it's good that Madrid has reverted to its previous style.


Yeah... that coordinate style was confusing, since it showed for example lines 4, 8 and 9 as they were parallel and running directly North-South when actually lines 4 and 8 run Southwest to Northeast before line 4 turns North, intersects line 8 and then turns West, while line 9 runs South to North before turning West to intersect lines 1 and 10.

I have to get around and update my Zaragoza tram proposal, as I have changed line 4 to run from the Southwest into city center and then taking over one of line 5 branchs; and then make the bus network of my version of One Island from Pokemon LeafGreen and FireRed. Meanwhile I put a sneak peek: It has a tram line too, with 9 stops. They are, West to East:
Playa de Aldera (Aldera Beach, for all Star Wars fans out there )
Hierro (Iron, at a street named after that element)
Terminal Marítima (i.e. the ferry terminal, with ferries departing for the other islands)
Trigemino (Mainly named after the catalan word for triplet)
José Carlos (The main square of the city. This is actually the 2nd stop I named "José Carlos" ever, after the one in Zaragoza that later I renamed in the Google Maps version but remains in my paper plans)
Archisiete (Archi7 is the Spanish name of Sevii islands...)
Navesar (Just a random name)
Cosencia (Named after the Italian city of Cosenza)
Miralcanal (A random name for a neighborhood which is located at the side of a strait)

And here is the rolling stock :









Urbos 3 by CAF. Actual location, Avenida de la Academia stop, the Northern terminus of the tram line in Zaragoza. Photo by adpg.


----------



## thesmartboy

CNGL,can you stop with that "your mother" controversy?!By the way,congratulations to Zaragoza for the finished line 1.

And,watch out for Johannesburg(and Pretoria) on my map.


----------



## Maadeuurija

Murakamisenior said:


> What's Rail Baltica?


you can read about it here, according to current plans, it's a standard gauge "high" speed line from Tallinn to Warsaw, via Pärnu, Riga and Kaunas with a V/max of 240kph


----------



## kontaveit2012

Maadeuurija said:


> you can read about it here, according to current plans, it's a standard gauge "high" speed line from Tallinn to Warsaw, via Pärnu, Riga and Kaunas with a V/max of 240kph


And onto Berlin 
Unfortunately nearly all Estonian railways are only 1 track :facepalm:
This makes development more difficult


----------



## Maadeuurija

kontaveit2012 said:


> And onto Berlin
> Unfortunately nearly all Estonian railways are only 1 track :facepalm:
> This makes development more difficult


there's a bigger problem.....we currently have only broad, "russian" gauge railways, the single track lines aren't a issue cause there is hardly any traffic on it.


----------



## Murakamisenior

Maadeuurija said:


> there's a bigger problem.....we currently have only broad, "russian" gauge railways, the single track lines aren't a issue cause there is hardly any traffic on it.


How many kms are electrified in Estonia?


----------



## Murakamisenior

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This is my fictional metro map for Riga. I don't know why Riga has not a metro, it's a very big city.....


----------



## chornedsnorkack

Maadeuurija said:


> there's a bigger problem.....we currently have only broad, "russian" gauge railways,


So has Finland.


Maadeuurija said:


> the single track lines aren't a issue cause there is hardly any traffic on it.


Finland fits quite a lot of traffic on the single track line Tampere-Oulu.



> How many kms are electrified in Estonia?


Tallinn-Aegviidu - 56,7 km
Tallinn-Riisipere - 51,3 km
Keila-Paldiski - 20,8 km
Klooga-Klooga-Rand - 3,4 km

Total by this count 132,2 km.
Note that I did not make separate count of single and double tracks. On the other hand I did count the 2,1 km railway Tallinn-Lilleküla twice... but it looks like quadruple track anyway.


----------



## thesmartboy

Many people posted on the same day...unbelievable. 

kontaveit2012-Big visions.So,if you're part Estonian,what's your "main part"?And I asked updates from everyone. 
Murakamisenior-I like the map...planed it nicely.Just that brown line that matches with the roads...change it,please. 

I would try to integrate my Tallinn Metro with a new high-speed rail system.


----------



## Murakamisenior

thesmartboy said:


> Many people posted on the same day...unbelievable.
> 
> kontaveit2012-Big visions.So,if you're part Estonian,what's your "main part"?And I asked updates from everyone.
> Murakamisenior-I like the map...planed it nicely.Just that brown line that matches with the roads...change it,please.
> 
> I would try to integrate my Tallinn Metro with a new high-speed rail system.


Thanks  Yes, I must to change the colour of the brown line xD Purple, maybe.


----------



## thesmartboy

Murakamisenior said:


> Thanks  Yes, I must to change the colour of the brown line xD Purple, maybe.


Purple?Maybe,but I don't know the result,especially that it has to blend in with the mainly pink color of the map.


----------



## thesmartboy

After six days...updates?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Line 4 - Norfolk. 
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=209017093338133213456.0004e21a3b2f903fb3ba2&msa=0


----------



## kontaveit2012

thesmartboy said:


> Many people posted on the same day...unbelievable.
> 
> kontaveit2012-Big visions.So,if you're part Estonian,what's your "main part"?And I asked updates from everyone.
> Murakamisenior-I like the map...planed it nicely.Just that brown line that matches with the roads...change it,please.
> 
> I would try to integrate my Tallinn Metro with a new high-speed rail system.


I agree with these things


----------



## thesmartboy

HARTride2012-Another wonderful single-line map!I hope the full map may be finished and posted as early as possible.Break a leg!
kontaveit2012-Estonian,Dutch,British and Ukranian? π=3.14159265 
Don't worry,my metro lines are ALWAYS two way.Actually,I am also planning if the high-speed rail will be extended to the whole Baltic region.  Your Balti Jaam 1 min. revo headway is kinda visionary...
I will show a sample of the HSR later.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
My Looooooooong Line 8 will be next.


----------



## thesmartboy

HARTride2012-I hope it is loooooooooong enough(or longer!)  I'll wait for it


----------



## kontaveit2012

thesmartboy said:


> HARTride2012-Another wonderful single-line map!I hope the full map may be finished and posted as early as possible.Break a leg!
> kontaveit2012-Estonian,Dutch,British and Ukranian? π=3.14159265
> Don't worry,my metro lines are ALWAYS two way.Actually,I am also planning if the high-speed rail will be extended to the whole Baltic region.  Your Balti Jaam 1 min. revo headway is kinda visionary...
> I will show a sample of the HSR later.


Well the British is really Australian for about 4 generations :lol:
I love you for preserving this wonderful thread 

Metros are of course 2 way but Estonia needs 2 way on every route IMO and electrification on all major routes.

Yes my plan is actually do-able but there are some requirements  I will go through next time because it is late and I'm tired :lol:

The HSR sounds great  Rail Baltica is of course wonderful but it doesn't cover major cities such as Tartu, Daugavpils and Vilnius so I thought a Rail Baltica Branch Line could be built  Also as Balti Jaam isn't in downtown Tallinn maybe Maakri (CBD) or nearby is due for a big station. Then it could be like Vienna or Paris (kinda) with multiple main stations  This excites me so :lol:


----------



## thesmartboy

kontaveit2012-I don't know what you mean by preserve...I'm just posting constantly.But thanks for the love  

I couldn't even have time to do my HSR sample because I have too much work time,but I think I can do it tommorow.

And,I got this feeling for multiple main stations like Vienna and Paris,but usually,I make a Grand Central Station like New York and Sydney(I think,but that's mainly commuter) in which all or almost all lines meet.

Everyone-I will wait for updates!


----------



## kontaveit2012

thesmartboy said:


> kontaveit2012-I don't know what you mean by preserve...I'm just posting constantly.But thanks for the love
> 
> I couldn't even have time to do my HSR sample because I have too much work time,but I think I can do it tommorow.
> 
> And,I got this feeling for multiple main stations like Vienna and Paris,but usually,I make a Grand Central Station like New York and Sydney(I think,but that's mainly commuter) in which all or almost all lines meet.
> 
> Everyone-I will wait for updates!


I didn't do that at Maakri because it means many trains will have to cross Old Town underground which would be very expensive  Also connection via Tram (above ground) with Rotterman Quarter would be great/more important


----------



## thesmartboy

Unfortunately,in my Tallinn Metro map,three lines cross the Old Town(as you said,is expensive).I will need to make a route edit through Linnahall and Rottermann Quarter.  I just see some interesting or somewhat I consider major parts inside the Old Town(like the City Hall and some museum).


----------



## kontaveit2012

thesmartboy said:


> Unfortunately,in my Tallinn Metro map,three lines cross the Old Town(as you said,is expensive).I will need to make a route edit through Linnahall and Rottermann Quarter.  I just see some interesting or somewhat I consider major parts inside the Old Town(like the City Hall and some museum).


These lines are very commuter based, especially Kopli Maardu. Therefore Old Town stops are not necessarily significant unless in popular local areas. One major problem all Australian trains have is that to change lines you nearly always have to go into the city and changes are difficult. That's why it's great if Balti Jaam can limit the number of platforms  Ideally there would be more than 1 intersection on each line but most importantly, all people have to be able to get to Maakri and Balti Jaam so if the line out to Haaberti terminated at Maakri and there was some interchange with the Yellow Line, then effectively all trains could easily reach Maakri except Red (Saku) Line which has a tram from Tondi to Ulemiste which could be built up to accommodate Nomme, Kriistine and Mustamae, 3 quite important districts in getting their wealthier (Nomme) residents to the CEO office


----------



## Abbendymion

While we are in commuters...

Diagram Plan for Mexico City and Metropolitan Area (including neigbouring cities) Commuter / Regional Rail. (Complementary to the urban-area map I posted here some months ago).

Practically a finished proposal, I am still working with the geographical-designed map, which is almost finished too.










Full Size:



:banana:


----------



## ovem

really cool map!


----------



## kontaveit2012

Later this evening I will talk about my headway, for those interested


----------



## thesmartboy

Sorry for late reply.

kontaveit2012-Maakri looks interesting...more "hub-ish" than Balti Jaam.
I would not not want to be interested in the discussion.
Here,the map:








Thanks to Kolothos!Suggestions are welcome.And I made that with MSPaint.

Abbendymion-You're really pulling my leg.That's a piece of art!I'm waiting for the geographical based map!

Now onto the Tallinn Metro...


----------



## kontaveit2012

thesmartboy said:


> Sorry for late reply.
> 
> kontaveit2012-Maakri looks interesting...more "hub-ish" than Balti Jaam.
> I would not not want to be interested in the discussion.
> Here,the map:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Kolothos!Suggestions are welcome.And I made that with MSPaint.
> 
> Abbendymion-You're really pulling my leg.That's a piece of art!I'm waiting for the geographical based map!
> 
> Now onto the Tallinn Metro...


Thanks so much that is great  Really nicely made and I like that all of Tallinn is virtually connected to Helsinki :lol:

The idea that if a tunnel is ever built you could go between the countries in 30 mins by train is so mind-gobbling to me 

I am so excited for your metro


----------



## thesmartboy

Talainki is really exciting for kontaveit2012 (and me,too)!

Actually,the metro map is on Google Maps to see the real routes (one is the Tallinn-Rohuneeme Line) especially for route suggestions,adding,deleting,etc.

Start the headway?


----------



## HARTride 2012

Currently working on Lines 8 and 9 for my Norfolk subway.


----------



## thesmartboy

Oh yeah!!!


----------



## kontaveit2012

thesmartboy said:


> Talainki is really exciting for kontaveit2012 (and me,too)!
> 
> Actually,the metro map is on Google Maps to see the real routes (one is the Tallinn-Rohuneeme Line) especially for route suggestions,adding,deleting,etc.
> 
> Start the headway?


Basically it works on a few philosophies...
First, there is to be spacing on either side of Balti Jaam to allow trains (highly unlikely) if necessary, to come to a halt and let passengers off at a sort of makeshift platform connected to the platform. This adds to the premetro construction style.
Secondly, the trains will run on time, and when I say on time, I mean on time. There would be no need to wait in the stations for more than around 20 Seconds and this would be exact (doors would shut and trains would leave even if people had not gotten on yet ) There would also be more doors (which add standing capacity, ergo more overall capacity), more education would be done to encourage quicker departure (E.G. informing passengers while on the train to make their way to the doors) and even designated departure and arrival doors could be created meaning you wouldn't have people constantly pushing against eachother. Finally, if it really got to a stage where the Tallinn Metro was running at maximum capacity, they could have separate boarding and departure platforms which would make the process impeccably quick  The only reason why this can work in my opinion is because this metro in my eyes can function very much like a tram. Even though the trains I have considered appropriate are the most train-like Flexity Swifts, they are still Light Rail vehicles which are only carriages long with a capacity of 270 (more with standing capacity and presumably couple trains together). Also, as it is only for one stop, the 2 lines which converge on the platform would separate afterwards with Port to Rohuneeme and Saku leaving platforms 1 and 2 and Kopli and Haabersti into city going on Platforms 3 and 4  There are still a few things to be thought out though :lol: My bigger issue is that, especially because Kopli---> Maardu line would bare the vast majority of transport, that as overtime Tallinn grew, the vehicle capacity wouldn't be high enough for even numbers of 500,000 a day (of course Peak Hour assumptions were used) 

So what have you come up with


----------



## thesmartboy

That's what I call "Tallinnese comprehensiveness".

I'm posting on an iPad,thus I have to use my memory to tell the lines because it's on my laptop and it was long since the last time I saw the map because the HSR sample was the big fill-in project then.
Central Loop-Around Old Town and maybe CBD
Outer Central Loop-Loops part of the Central Loop,under Liivalaia and Endia,back.
Peetri-Õismae Line-Peetri,to the airport,to Balti Jaam,part of the Outer Central Loop,to Mustjōe,and to Ōismae,actually,a sub-district called Vaike-Ōismae.Am planning to make a loop with it south of Lake Ülemiste.
Tallinn-Saku Line-Balti Jaam,somewhere near Kristiine,near Liiva but turns to the main districts of Nōmme,Tänassilma,Saue and ends in Saku.
Pōhja-Tallinn Line-Starts in Kopli,to Sōle,Pelgulinn,Balti Jaam of course,Linnahall and u-turns to under Tööstuse,Sitsi and back to Sōle.
Tallinn-Rohuneeme Line-Balti Jaam,to Tallinn University,Pirita,Viimsi,straight to Rohuneeme with a number of stops.

To-dos:
Port Line-Paljassare,Balti Jaam,Lasnamäe,Loo,Maardu,Port of Muuga,to Viimsi.
Mustamäe-Kristiine Line-Starts in Balti Jaam,somewhat near Pelgulinn and makes a loop in Mustamäe and Kristiine,with a branch to Nōmme.
Lasnamäe Line-Balti Jaam,under Gonsiori,near the Tallinn-Rohuneeme Line until Pirita,Lasnamäe,down to Loo,and ends in Maardu.

I don't know if I need more.


----------



## HARTride 2012

thesmartboy said:


> Oh yeah!!!


I'm changing the routing though. Line 8 will no longer terminate in Virginia Beach. It will instead terminate somewhere in Hampton or Newport News.


----------



## Alargule

Less talking more fantasy mapping.

This map is quite amazing. It's not mine and it hasn't even been made recently, but it's an (alleged) 'official' map by the MTA to show their ambitious expansion plans for the subway system in the late '60s - early '70s. More info can be found here.

Note the disappearance of route numbers altogether and the single letter markers - a practice that would only be applied to the current routes in the early '80s. Another intriguing fact is the way routes have been rerouted in such a way that each route runs on its own dedicated tracks wherever possible. Multiple routes using the same set of tracks as we still see today would have been all but a thing of the past, if this plan had really been carried out.

It's too bad almost nothing of this fantasy of yesterday's future ever came to fruition.


----------



## thesmartboy

HARTride2012-Route changing?I hope there's still a line in Virginia Beach.

Alargule-Thanks for the map.It's a leg puller!I actually made a new meaning for pulling my leg,wherein the puller is the attraction and the leg refers to you.

Will make the map later...


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Lines 1, 7, and 9 will still have eastern termini in the Virginia Beach area. The fourth route is Line 3, which is finished.


----------



## thesmartboy

1,7,9?Wow,it's turning into the Hampton Railways...hahaha
I'm also waiting for the full map

Continue my map


----------



## kontaveit2012

thesmartboy said:


> That's what I call "Tallinnese comprehensiveness".
> 
> I'm posting on an iPad,thus I have to use my memory to tell the lines because it's on my laptop and it was long since the last time I saw the map because the HSR sample was the big fill-in project then.
> Central Loop-Around Old Town and maybe CBD
> Outer Central Loop-Loops part of the Central Loop,under Liivalaia and Endia,back.
> Peetri-Õismae Line-Peetri,to the airport,to Balti Jaam,part of the Outer Central Loop,to Mustjōe,and to Ōismae,actually,a sub-district called Vaike-Ōismae.Am planning to make a loop with it south of Lake Ülemiste.
> Tallinn-Saku Line-Balti Jaam,somewhere near Kristiine,near Liiva but turns to the main districts of Nōmme,Tänassilma,Saue and ends in Saku.
> Pōhja-Tallinn Line-Starts in Kopli,to Sōle,Pelgulinn,Balti Jaam of course,Linnahall and u-turns to under Tööstuse,Sitsi and back to Sōle.
> Tallinn-Rohuneeme Line-Balti Jaam,to Tallinn University,Pirita,Viimsi,straight to Rohuneeme with a number of stops.
> 
> To-dos:
> Port Line-Paljassare,Balti Jaam,Lasnamäe,Loo,Maardu,Port of Muuga,to Viimsi.
> Mustamäe-Kristiine Line-Starts in Balti Jaam,somewhat near Pelgulinn and makes a loop in Mustamäe and Kristiine,with a branch to Nōmme.
> Lasnamäe Line-Balti Jaam,under Gonsiori,near the Tallinn-Rohuneeme Line until Pirita,Lasnamäe,down to Loo,and ends in Maardu.
> 
> I don't know if I need more.


Wow now that is extensive :lol: They don't exactly serve currently populous regions but if they built them as well, I would not complain


----------



## HARTride 2012

thesmartboy said:


> 1,7,9?Wow,it's turning into the Hampton Railways...hahaha
> I'm also waiting for the full map
> 
> Continue my map


The full map will be the final project. I'm still mapping out lines and stations.

Here's Line 8. Line 8 is unique that it has a lot of at-grade and elevated sections. The other lines that have either at-grade or elevated sections are Lines 2, 5, 6, 7, 7A, 9, and 10.


----------



## thesmartboy

When can we have a 6-star hotel?Or a 6-star airline?When we have 6-star maps? 
I like that,HARTride2012.I saw the full map and you omitted some lines,route changes,etc.

I have lines on my metro map,I just realize they're too long.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I remove the lines on the larger map as I work on each individual line. I will begin the final map on MS paint when the individual lines are finished.


----------



## ovem

HARTride 2012 said:


> The full map will be the final project. I'm still mapping out lines and stations.
> 
> Here's Line 8. Line 8 is unique that it has a lot of at-grade and elevated sections. The other lines that have either at-grade or elevated sections are Lines 2, 5, 6, 7, 7A, 9, and 10.


Any chance to let us see that map anytime soon?


Athens:


----------



## CNB30

One I made on Metro Map Creator


----------



## city_thing

^^ Reminds me of Atlanta.


----------



## HARTride 2012

I agree! It's a great map! I made my second draft map of my Norfolk Subway through Beno Metro Map Creator. But the interface is too small to include all of the stations.


----------



## ovem

may we see please? oke:


----------



## thesmartboy

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Something like the Paris Metro. This is Line 15 of the Mushroom Kingdom fictional subway. It is a fully automated line like Lines 1 and 14 of Paris. However, it is not overly busy like the Paris lines are so only one station, Selena Springs, has platform screen doors. Selena Springs is a transfer station for a suburban rail line.
> 
> The rolling stock used on Line 15 are rubber-tyred and are very similar to that of the MP 05 from Paris.


Cool!All I'm waiting from you is the full map and more single line maps. 



Kolothos said:


> Good stuff, nice visual simplicity to it!


Thanks!
BUT


Kolothos said:


> Yep, still using paint. You can get your map to a certain level, but it's never going to look professional. It's handy for highlighting things or visualising real world proposals on the forum though!
> 
> Yeah, I've seen your map now, I posted above this!


Doesn't that sound mean?Or saddening?Errr...starting from those,I can start fights already!(I'm aware I said that again)



CNB30 said:


> One I made on Metro Map Creator


Cool!Yes,it does remind me too of Atlanta.
It looks cool to use Beno Metro Map Creator,trying it now.
I'd like to see your map on Beno,HARTride2012.


----------



## Abbendymion

Promised map.










Full Size:



It's actually based on Paris, Madrid and Tokyo commuter rail systems, adding an easy-spotting color wheel design. (This color logic is also featured in subway and light rail lines)

:banana:


----------



## Kolothos

thesmartboy said:


> Cool!All I'm waiting from you is the full map and more single line maps.
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> BUT
> 
> Doesn't that sound mean?Or saddening?Errr...starting from those,I can start fights already!(I'm aware I said that again)



I mean paint in general, not you.


----------



## ovem

Abbendymion said:


> Promised map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Full Size:
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually based on Paris, Madrid and Tokyo commuter rail systems, adding an easy-spotting color wheel design. (This color logic is also featured in subway and light rail lines)
> 
> :banana:


Great map! what software do you use?


----------



## CNB30

city_thing said:


> ^^ Reminds me of Atlanta.


I was imagining something more urban than Atlanta.


----------



## thesmartboy

Abbendymion-If you had the chance to hypnotize me,you just did.
Kolothos-Sorry I thought it referred to me.
CNB30-More urban?Hmm...


----------



## HARTride 2012

Line 9 Norfolk is finished!

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...ll=36.820829,-76.204605&spn=0.311661,0.676346

Had to re-allign Line 5, just slightly. One station change (you will not see it here, but it will be on the final map).

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...ll=36.779042,-76.413345&spn=0.311831,0.676346

And here's Line 10. Line 10 has four branches, similar to how Line 7 of Paris is structured.

https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...&ll=37.065588,-76.35498&spn=0.310661,0.676346

Next will be Line 7, followed by Line 1. The Line 2 and Line 6 (beltway half-loops) will be last.


----------



## Abbendymion

ovem said:


> Great map! what software do you use?


A. Illustrator. Moved to this one after a great transit map learning stage with Microsoft Visio.


----------



## HARTride 2012

All finished with the individual line maps! 

Line 1:
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...ll=36.880719,-76.242371&spn=0.311417,0.676346

Beltway Loop - Lines 2 & 6:
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msi...ll=36.838141,-76.273441&spn=0.077898,0.169086

Line 7:
https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=209017093338133213456.0004e3a0dbcd06faf1e72&msa=0

Peninsula Subway Map:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Update on Rolling Stock:
*Lines 1, 3, 4, 6, 7, 7A, and 10 are rubber-tyred lines.
*Lines 2, 5, 8, and 9 are steel-wheeled lines.

*Lines 1, 3, 4, 6, 7, and 10 all run the MPN (Material Pneumatic Norfolk) 1995 stock, which are based off the Paris MP 89. These trains are configured with 9 cars per train.
*Line 7A uses the the MPN 1982 stock, which was the original rubber-tyred rolling stock along Lines 7 and 10. These trains are configured with 4 cars per train.
*Lines 2, 5, 8, and 9 use the MIN (Material Iron Norfolk) 2001 stock, which are based off of the R142 rolling stock from New York City. However, they have the appearance of the MF 2001 trains from Paris. These trains are configured with 9 cars per train.
*All trains, except the MPN 1982 stock on Line 7A, are articulated.


----------



## thesmartboy

Cool updates!
Haha,I made a test with Beno Metro Map Maker and I'm still making the map.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^


----------



## thesmartboy

I discovered a few hours ago that Kolothos posted two maps on this thread:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1102129&page=2 on post 27 and 34(34 is more from a map he posted here).

Since I'd like a South American city on my metro map,I've got a "representative" from each country except Guyana.Try to suggest. 
The list from north to south:
Barranquilla,Colombia
Valencia,Venezuela
Paramaribo,Suriname
Guayaquil,Ecuador
Fortaleza,Brazil
Arequipa,Peru
Santa Cruz,Bolivia
Asuncion,Paraguay
Montevideo,Uruguay
Concepcion,Chile
Ushuaia,Argentina


So,anything wonderful to post?


----------



## CNB30

one for richmond


----------



## thesmartboy

Nice!You're kinda good at Beno(I can't resist it)!I've just some clarifications:Is Blackwell an interchange(or should it be)?And It makes sense for an I64 and I95 seasonal stations.


----------



## CNB30

thesmartboy said:


> Nice!You're kinda good at Beno(I can't resist it)!I've just some clarifications:Is Blackwell an interchange(or should it be)?And It makes sense for an I64 and I95 seasonal stations.


Blackwell is not an interchange, those two are suppuosed to have split


----------



## CNB30

new one


----------



## thesmartboy

CNB30 said:


> new one


You do have talent in this.


----------



## thesmartboy

Well,any updates?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Nope, unfortunately. I'm tied up all next week (personal matters), so I won't have anything til after Labor Day here in the states (after Sept 2).


----------



## thesmartboy

That's sad. 

I'll update everyone if my map is done(since I also post on my GTC thread often)


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Yeah, right now, I have no time for updates.


----------



## thesmartboy

Oh.

I can't really update since the GTC threads I have make me busy...

I'll try to schedule my map making :banana:


----------



## CNB30

New one For Cincinnati


----------



## thesmartboy

I just woke up and saw this nice map.Good!


How do you make a station with regular schedule or seasonal?


----------



## CNB30

By putting either a dot, or a limited access station


----------



## kontaveit2012

Tallinn anyone h:


----------



## thesmartboy

CNB30-I mean,how do you classify a station if it should be a regular/limited service station?

kontaveit2012-No,sadly.Post your map if you want.


----------



## kontaveit2012

thesmartboy said:


> CNB30-I mean,how do you classify a station if it should be a regular/limited service station?
> 
> kontaveit2012-No,sadly.Post your map if you want.


I thought you were going to make one


----------



## thesmartboy

Well,on my Tallinn map,not yet done.That's why i gave a no.


----------



## CNB30

thesmartboy said:


> CNB30-I mean,how do you classify a station if it should be a regular/limited service station?
> 
> kontaveit2012-No,sadly.Post your map if you want.


 the small white dots are limited service, the plain ones are not


----------



## Norfolkadam

This was a fantasy tram map I made for my hometown of Great Yarmouth in Norfolk. It's loosely based on the tram system that existed in the early 20th century before it was ripped up and replaced by buses.


----------



## Thorum

Wow. That's beautiful.

The loop is very strange... Fuller's Hill is on a very narrow road or something?


----------



## thesmartboy

:applause:
Nice map!


----------



## HARTride 2012

Great map!


----------



## thesmartboy

Norfolkadam said:


> This was a fantasy tram map I made for my hometown of Great Yarmouth in Norfolk. It's loosely based on the tram system that existed in the early 20th century before it was ripped up and replaced by buses.


Which map making program did you use?I love it!* :lol:


BTW,I will focus today on my map making on MSPaint,since I got to figure out that map making program.

*Again,Icona Pop is Swedish


----------



## Arnorian

http://tsarchitect.nsflanagan.net/?p=42


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat map of the DC Metro. When I visited DC in 1995, I didn't even know the subway even existed.


----------



## ibarrere

Here's a little map I put together of the Helsinki Metro, plus dream extensions. The M1 and M2 lines are in partial existence currently, with the extension west of Ruoholahti to be operational in 2015. The M3 and M4 lines were inspired by the City Ring in Copenhagen.


----------



## Norfolkadam

thesmartboy said:


> Which map making program did you use?I love it!* :lol:
> 
> 
> BTW,I will focus today on my map making on MSPaint,since I got to figure out that map making program.
> 
> *Again,Icona Pop is Swedish


I didn't use a map-making programme as no such thing exists for metro maps (except for very basic maps). I used Adobe Illustrator which is what the majority of people in the industry use for this work.

Thanks for all the compliments, I have quite a few other maps that I'll have to dig out and share.


----------



## thesmartboy

Norfolkadam said:


> I didn't use a map-making programme as no such thing exists for metro maps (except for very basic maps). I used Adobe Illustrator which is what the majority of people in the industry use for this work.
> 
> Thanks for all the compliments, I have quite a few other maps that I'll have to dig out and share.


Mmm...I need a free alternative,though



ibarrere said:


> Here's a little map I put together of the Helsinki Metro, plus dream extensions. The M1 and M2 lines are in partial existence currently, with the extension west of Ruoholahti to be operational in 2015. The M3 and M4 lines were inspired by the City Ring in Copenhagen.


:applause:
Nice map!


----------



## ibarrere

thesmartboy said:


> Mmm...I need a free alternative,though


I use OmniGraffle, which is pretty decent. It's nothing like Illustrator, but once you get the hang of it it's pretty easy. The downside is it's still like $100.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Yeah, that's what I don't like. All of these programs are neat, but cost money. For now, I stay with MS Paint, lol.


----------



## thesmartboy

HARTride2012-Agreed.


----------



## thesmartboy

I've finished my General Santos Metro Map(on paper,sadly) and I'll go with Turku,Finland most likely.


----------



## zaphod

There's Inkscape, which is free and the closest open source competitor to Illustrator. 

Its not really that hard. Read about which mouse buttons and keys to press to attach nodes and edit lines, then turn on the grid so things snap.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

zaphod said:


> There's Inkscape, which is free and the closest open source competitor to Illustrator.


Speaking of Inkscape (I've heard about it from a friend of mine who does transit diagrams too), is it possible for me to download it on a flash drive and use it to open on a computer other than my own laptop? I mean, I'd love to use it myself since I concoct so many transit route ideas, it's just that I mainly rely on hand drawn sketches...


----------



## thesmartboy

Yes,am aware of Inkscape


----------



## fieldsofdreams

thesmartboy said:


> Yes,am aware of it


You sure? Because if it is possible, then I can use part of my free time creating those maps I have on paper and translate then to Inkscape, and I won't need to worry about my computer slowing down because of it... and hopefully, I can use it on any computer I happen to run to.


----------



## thesmartboy

But I haven't used it yet;I also deleted it :lol:
In the SSC Singapore forums,Seloloving said that "Inkscape suck at curves" once but with the help of another forumer,he figured it out


----------



## fieldsofdreams

thesmartboy said:


> But I haven't used it yet;I also deleted it :lol:


But you believe it is possible? I'll check it out when I head to San Francisco.

And by the way, can you teach me on the basics too, please? I'll tell you via PM when I get it.


----------



## CNB30

Completely surprised to find no mass transit in Milwaukee anywhere, so here is the concept of the "MRM" (Milwaukee Rapid Metro)


----------



## thesmartboy

Is the Blue line curve needed?


----------



## CNB30

I thought the east section of downtown would be important to cover


----------



## thesmartboy

Oh.That's why.Thanks!


----------



## Losbp

I made the Jakarta's MRT and Monorail masterplan system map :cheers:

Jakarta Mass Transit System by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


----------



## Abbendymion

Everybody lovin' loop lines. :dj:


----------



## thesmartboy

Sorry for misinterpreting the circle map paradigm thing,but thanks for that.I've heard of Maxwell Roberts already


----------



## Alargule

Yes, he's actually quite active in the realm of map making. I really do like his investigations into design paradigms and experiments on map design. It's given me quite some insight in how map design actually works, what factors to take into account and how certain design paradigms work better in one situation/network layout, while others are more applicable to other network layouts.

You should really read his 'Underground maps unravelled' - probably the most detailed book on (metro) map design thus far.

But apart from that, I'm glad he didn't get assigned to redesigning the official New York Subway map...


----------



## zaphod

The first time I read about circular transit maps was on the transit maps blog.

I think they look cool but that New York one will suffer the same fate as the famous Vignelli design where the latitude of each station is so distorted tourists will think they can walk from Queens to Yankee stadium.


----------



## ibarrere

One of the problems with circular maps is that they cater to an inherently ill-designed network. The type of network we all strive to achieve (or at least we should...) is one based on utilizing efficient transfer points on a grid wherein the rider can get from any point to any other point in the network/city in the most direct manner. Once a transit system has been operational for many years this grid usually forces its way into reality in one form or another by necessity; a system comprised of a bunch of radial lines extending from the center can get really difficult to use when the rider is trying to get somewhere that isn't the center.

As maps go, the radial network is easily portrayed in a circular fashion because it's geographically accurate. It's harder to force a grid network into a circular map.


----------



## CNB30

New one for Seattle


----------



## ibarrere

CNB30 said:


> New one for Seattle


Nice. What's that stop between First Hill and Miller Park on the green line? That looks something like what the completed Link network will be. Do you keep up with Seattle Subway at all? It's pretty pie-in-the-sky, but it would be awesome if it happened. It's mostly just about allocating funding and garnering support for now, so it certainly will be awhile until anything's shovel-ready. They're pushing really hard for a line out to Ballard via a new 2nd Ave subway now, that line would be huge for the region.

http://seattlesubway.org/


----------



## CNB30

Honestly, I just see what major urban cities don't have a metro, and then just design one for them. I had not even known of this project before you told me. The way I found stations was by looking on Google earth, actually.


----------



## Swede

ovem said:


> Boston MBTA Commuter Rail
> 
> http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy223/ovemovem/bmtacommuter_zpse3679866.jpg


A fantasty map of the MBTA that doesn't include a tunnel connecting South Station to North Station? You gotta have through-service!


----------



## ovem

Swede said:


> A fantasty map of the MBTA that doesn't include a tunnel connecting South Station to North Station? You gotta have through-service!


Haha, I was pretty sure that someone would say that. I thought that it would be useless since a multi-line section would have a very frequent service and a just - one - line connection would make the passengers who use the rest of the lines change train anyway. 
Actually, the map is very inaccurate. In fact i was just drawing :lol:


----------



## bozenBDJ

Losbp said:


> I made the Jakarta's MRT and Monorail masterplan system map :cheers:
> 
> Jakarta Mass Transit System by adriansyahyassin, on Flickr


More stations + transfer poitns + MRT lines please! :banana:

\first time posting here.


----------



## Swede

ovem said:


> Haha, I was pretty sure that someone would say that. I thought that it would be useless since a multi-line section would have a very frequent service and a just - one - line connection would make the passengers who use the rest of the lines change train anyway.
> Actually, the map is very inaccurate. In fact i was just drawing :lol:


Well, London is building a tunnel to connect commuter rail throught the city center and they seem to think it's worth it. Worth it to the tune of planning another one connecting to other terminal stations even! 
If nothing else, it should make room at the old platforms for new services.


----------



## ovem

^^ Same for Madrid. They built a high-speed tunnel connecting Atocha and Chamartín stations but every city is different. The distance between North and South station is less than 2 kilometers not to mention that they are both terminals. A shuttle service metro-like connection between the two station would be better I think.


----------



## CNB30

Vanduser Metro, for Vanduser, a city of 3.2 million


----------



## thesmartboy

Nice map!


----------



## Alargule

Vanduser, Missouri?


----------



## onetwothree

All the talk of Copenhagen Metro expansion has me dreaming. It's a (nearly) geographically accurate map of a future system. Because I'm lazy/don't really have time it's not really graphically refined, it's more about the vision. (That grey line out to sea is a line towards Malmö). 


Btw I'm really glad to see this thread has been so active lately!


----------



## CNB30

Alargule said:


> Vanduser, Missouri?


next stop, the barn :lol:


----------



## thesmartboy

onetwothree said:


> All the talk of Copenhagen Metro expansion has me dreaming. It's a (nearly) geographically accurate map of a future system. Because I'm lazy/don't really have time it's not really graphically refined, it's more about the vision. (That grey line out to sea is a line towards Malmö).
> 
> 
> Btw I'm really glad to see this thread has been so active lately!


The most "I can't believe it" Copenhagen Metro map yet! :rofl: :banana: :lol:


----------



## Max Headway

Toowoomba has a population of 100,000 or so. The existing bus system consists of five extremely circuitous routes, with services about as frequent as Halley's Comet—if they're running at all. Here's a theoretical system harnessing the grid layout; the two main routes (red and blue) could be bus or tram.

https://www.behance.net/gallery/19308023/Toowoomba-fantasy-map


----------



## thesmartboy

Max Headway said:


> Toowoomba has a population of 100,000 or so. The existing bus system consists of five extremely circuitous routes, with services about as frequent as Halley's Comet—if they're running at all. Here's a theoretical system harnessing the grid layout; the two main routes (red and green) could be bus or tram.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9731490206/
> Toowoomba fantasy map by whistlingnixie, on Flickr


Nice system!

(I just keep appreciating maps because I just can't get to that level)


----------



## CNB30

does anybody have anything worth saying about the subway itself?


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Your subway map is awesome!


----------



## Alargule

CNB30 said:


> You know what, I don't see what's wrong with stations, on curves, and I personally love the map, end of story.


Hey, just trying to help you along in the design process by offering some constructive criticism. Of course, your personal preferences are what determines the overall design at the end of the day


----------



## Nouvellecosse

CNB30 said:


> does anybody have anything worth saying about the subway itself?


Looks pretty well designed. Is it a city or metro of 2,500,000? If it's a metro area, then the system seems very large for that population. Perhaps it is light metro like the Vancouver Skytrain? I also wonder what the frequency would be on the red, blue, and orange lines seeing as they're interlined through the CBD. The CBD section would need to be exceptionally busy for the frequency to still be decent on the rest of the lines.

It's also interesting to see there's both express and local service. That's a pretty complex system for a city that size. Does this mean there are quad tracks?


----------



## Swede

The map shows a system that would in many ways be great, but it has one inherent weakness: all the interlining. That'll make delays on one line propagate to the other lines and make delays harder to work away. That depends also on the frequency of the service, but given how expensive metros are to build I'm guessing the trains would run at 5 minutes headway per line at rush hour (or better)? that doesn't leave much time between trains on the interlined sections to help keep delays at bay.

New tunnels through the downtown area would be needed as passenger numbers increase, but with some planning that'd be sketched in from the start and make an even better coverage of that area possible.


----------



## Alargule

Interlining indeed is a weak part, especially with local/express configurations on the individual branches in place. Of course, we do not know the track schematics behing this fantasy system. For all we know, the core sections in the downtown area consist of four track tunnels or maybe even six track tunnels...


----------



## CNB30

Nouvellecosse said:


> Looks pretty well designed. Is it a city or metro of 2,500,000? If it's a metro area, then the system seems very large for that population. Perhaps it is light metro like the Vancouver Skytrain? I also wonder what the frequency would be on the red, blue, and orange lines seeing as they're interlined through the CBD. The CBD section would need to be exceptionally busy for the frequency to still be decent on the rest of the lines.
> 
> It's also interesting to see there's both express and local service. That's a pretty complex system for a city that size. Does this mean there are quad tracks?


The city itself is 2,500,000 the metro would be more about 10 million. 

Also, Yes, ther CBD would be VERY busy, (around the size of lower Manhattan), but also, many of the outer suburban lines have mostly limited access stations only open during rush hours (6:00-9:00, 17:00-20:00).

Lastly, in the areas where there are at least 3 lines (the CBD), yes, there Are quad tracks, entering mega stations with multiple platforms)


----------



## CNB30

Alargule said:


> Interlining indeed is a weak part, especially with local/express configurations on the individual branches in place. Of course, we do not know the track schematics behing this fantasy system. For all we know, the core sections in the downtown area consist of four track tunnels or maybe even six track tunnels...


The central area consists of 4 tracks, also, overall, the metro, and stations would be something similar to that of the DC metro (which combines lines).


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Some lines on my Mushroom Kingdom system share tracks, but most segments are independent. Most of Line 3 is modeled after the DC Metro and has stations that look very similar (i.e. vaulted ceilings, station signage, etc).


----------



## Alargule

CNB30 said:


> The central area consists of 4 tracks, also, overall, the metro, and stations would be something similar to that of the DC metro (which combines lines).


I call for a track map!


----------



## Maadeuurija

Here's my first try at a proper map, It's of a my idea for a tram network in the border town of Narva, Estonia with a population of 65 thousand. 
The network consists of 3 lines, one of which is a tram-train line to neighbouring resort town of Narva-Jõesuu.
1. The Green line (Rahu-Kreenholmi) runs every 15min
2. The Red line (Kangelaste-Kreenholmi) runs every 30min
3. The Blue line (Narva-Jõesuu-Raudteejaam/Train station) runs every 30min


----------



## 5ilham

Redesign of Metro Bekasi maps on post #478



Metro Bekasi Maps said:


>


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Great map!


----------



## thesmartboy

I must say welcome myself back again! 

Those maps...they're great!


----------



## albertcip

deleted...


----------



## albertcip

5ilham said:


> Redesign of Metro Bekasi maps on post #478


Nice maps!. what tool do you use to draw the map ?


----------



## albertcip




----------



## CNB30

^^ One of the Best Examples I've seen on from Metro Map Creator


----------



## Sopomon

^^
Although that purple line is _insane_


----------



## CNB30

Sopomon said:


> ^^
> Although that purple line is _insane_


...ly AWESOME!!!:banana:


----------



## thesmartboy

albertcip said:


>


That map hypnotized me...especially the purple line! :nuts:


----------



## kontaveit2012

TALLINN PLEASE


----------



## CNB30

A simple one I made For Albany


----------



## 5ilham

albertcip said:


> Nice maps!. what tool do you use to draw the map ?


Adobe Illustrator. :cheers:


----------



## thesmartboy

CNB30 said:


> A simple one I made For Albany


I was also going to do Albany!
 Good one.


----------



## Alargule

thesmartboy said:


> I was also going to do Albany!


Do it anyway. We're still holding our breaths here for your first map...:lol:


----------



## CNB30

I would LOVE to see someone do one for Richmond too!


----------



## thesmartboy

Alargule said:


> Do it anyway. We're still holding our breaths here for your first map...:lol:


Sigh...I was busy at the moment

For Albany, I've already tried one, but my version of the system would be too extensive to fit the Beno Metro Map Creator.

This is just part 1 of a revived Manila Ferries (not caring if it includes Manila Bay). I've done four lines (one that I will be putting stations soon) 
http://goo.gl/maps/4G52t

The word "first" in Alargule vocabulary could be a hyperbole or a sarcastic word... hno:


----------



## thesmartboy

For kontaveit2012, you can try posting your Tallinn map first!


----------



## CNB30

Indianapolis Rapid Metro


----------



## ovem

Great map!


----------



## Cygnus-X1

Hi Guys!
Just came across this thread & thought I would share a map that I drew for my city - Bangalore, India.


----------



## CNB30

St Louis Rapid Metrolink


----------



## Barthje88

When can I come back at this threat and once again be treated with proper and original 'fantasy' metro maps, like Cygnus-X1 posted, instead of those absolute hideous bento metro map default maps. Making a metro map is more then coming up with a system. A proper metro map is not only a schematical representation of metro lines, it is more a distorted geographical representation. People from a city can easily find their way in subway systems because they are highly familiar with them. However people not familiar with a city nor its metro should be able to find its way with a metro map. Please stop posting all those blunt hideous and extremely uninteresting system ideas without any extra information, not even the name of the city.


----------



## CNB30

How about this metro map ^^


----------



## CNB30

What the hell do you want a "Proper" metro map to look like? I've come across quit a few REAL metro maps that are just like these with a plain white background, and anyway, I actually kind of LIKE the look of the beno maps anyway. Lastly by geographic, do you mean I did not show rivers? REALLY :weird: ?"


----------



## HARTride 2012

Barthje88 said:


> When can I come back at this threat and once again be treated with proper and original 'fantasy' metro maps, like Cygnus-X1 posted, instead of those absolute hideous bento metro map default maps. Making a metro map is more then coming up with a system. A proper metro map is not only a schematical representation of metro lines, it is more a distorted geographical representation. People from a city can easily find their way in subway systems because they are highly familiar with them. However people not familiar with a city nor its metro should be able to find its way with a metro map. Please stop posting all those blunt hideous and extremely uninteresting system ideas without any extra information, not even the name of the city.


hno: Oh geez....like what CNB30 said. What do you expect?


----------



## Alargule

Well, even though Barthje is a bit harsh, I do see his point. Fantasy maps for cities most non-Americans are not familiar with becomes a bit bland, eventually. Especially if no further context is provided. Plus: I'd think that a geographic map might be better suited to show how these lines relate to the city geography than a schematic map is.

That being said: maybe I can give you a challenge: how about making maps in this layout for existing systems? San Francisco, Chicago, Washington, NYC...or maybe even non-American cities like London, Paris or Berlin? Those maps might be an alternative to the ubiquitous urbanrail.net maps, which hover somewhere between the schematic and the geographic.

Of course, you'd have to post them in the other metro map thread


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
I definitely see your point.

My Cindyville map is made on Beno, but my other map I made on MS Paint. It took me months to finish it (including water bodies). My next challenge will be to integrate bus routes.


----------



## ibarrere

I agree withe Barthje88, although I also agree that his approach may not be as diplomatic as it could.

Perhaps there's a difference in expectations as well. I like to put a lot of time into the maps that I create in both system design and map design. I like to experiment with different headings, line widths, station icons, integration, etc, such that the map tries to approach the quality of those that are professionally made, i.e. something that could be put into use with no further modifications. However, that's just my aim, maybe other users are more into just getting something on paper. 

On the other hand, I would think that even with the latter approach some level of detail to where density and popular destinations are should be taken into account. CNB30 himself said that he takes the location of stations simply from geographical relations, that seems like a bit of a corner cut. What's the point of designing a fantasy metro system that doesn't take into account where current (or projected) population centers are?


----------



## elliot42

Is there a relatively(!) easy to use program available on the web to make fantasy maps? I have neither the time nor the talent to do what many here have posted (and a thousand compliments to all your works), but I could do a map or three if it wasn't too confusing to work through the program.

(PS: is there a dedicated fantasy transit website? if not, would one be welcomed? I've been thinking for a while now about starting a fantasy transit blog [because "fantasytransit.com" has already been bought], and I'm wondering what the response might be.


----------



## TinyMusic

elliot42 said:


> (PS: is there a dedicated fantasy transit website? if not, would one be welcomed? I've been thinking for a while now about starting a fantasy transit blog [because "fantasytransit.com" has already been bought], and I'm wondering what the response might be.


fantasytransit.com isn't bought and used yet.


----------



## voltrega62

My fantasy map about Barcelona metro systemhno:


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat map!

No Line 4?


----------



## CNB30

HARTride 2012 said:


> ^^
> Neat map!
> 
> No Line 4?


I think the yellow line is #4


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Probably, didin't see it. There's no box.


----------



## CNB30

I think the boxes are for ends of lines.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Whew... finally, after a few struggles with Inkscape, I had to draw my own proposal for a BRT line in Cebu Province in the Philippines by hand. Here's my rendition, with stops only for now. I will put in layers later on (including the north arrow, connections, etc) when I have extra time to build on it. And by the way, that's one of my handwriting designs and originally in pencil, I've used my own pen.


img001 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat map!


----------



## fieldsofdreams

^^ Ah yes... that's just one corridor, and the main one too, connecting six cities and communities along Cebu South Road. Sadly, though, the south end can be truncated to Minganilla town since Naga City isn't really that developed, but, the latter has a road junction that allows connections to the west side of Cebu Island, hence my option to continue south. And by the way, I take into account the various connections within those cities in question, in which I stop at shopping malls and colleges to make travel much easier for students and shoppers.


----------



## fieldsofdreams

Here's a continuation from yesterday... same topic (Cebu BRT), but this time, I've formulated Lines 2 and 3. I used Google Maps to approximate the route, and I've indicated each and every stop, along with transfers to the original North-South Line, and I've finally made a system map (albeit no stations for now) for reference...


img045 by anthonynachor, on Flickr


img047 by anthonynachor, on Flickr​
Tip: use the maps above in conjunction with the previous map I posted to see the system I made so far.


----------



## Arnorian

Made this, London Underground line services with New York-esque designations.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Neat!

Makes me want to restart my "classic" Mushroom Kingdom map. Prior to 1995, lines were set up similarly to NYC where it was a mix of lettered and number lines. Then in 1995, all lettered lines were eliminated in favor of using only numbered lines.


----------



## Swede

Arnorian said:


> Made this, London Underground line services with New York-esque designations.
> http://fotkica.com/imgs3/1_47740513_text4203.jpg


Great work!
I assume the letters vs numbers represent the deep tube vs sub-surface lines?
/would make sense since it is a very close analogue to the use in NYC.


----------



## Arnorian

No, main choice for letter or number is line color. Green, red, and purple trunk lines have numbers in NY, and the rest have letters.

I have to correct it, some services have changed since the map I based this one was made.


----------



## Swede

Based on the colours? I can understand that. But I still think dividing them SSL/tube would make for a better analogy to the NYC maps with their IRT/BMT divide.


----------



## sotonsi

Arnorian said:


> I have to correct it, some services have changed since the map I based this one was made.


Line 9 has always gone to Aldgate during peaks, and now off peaks.

I can't recall that Line 7 ever went to Aldgate - pretty sure it didn't, and the off-peak line 9 extension has been done by turning back half of line 8.

Bakerloo needs to be Brown (and Northern line black and another colour, probably lime green, as two cores: Orange is for Overground). Odd that you have the Queens Park short turn, but not, say the short turns at Rayners Lane, Hainualt, etc


----------



## Arnorian

^^
I've corrected the map. The colors are taken from the NYC subway color coding, so Norhern line became orange (its four services is a match with B-D-F-M Sixth Avenue Line trains), and Bakerloo became cyan (similar to lime green of NY's G train). Also, I've reassigned the Wimbledon-Edgware Road service of the District line and the Hammersmith and City to the yellow Circle Line, to have NY's N-Q-R yellow trains (they share the tracks in the center so it's not too much of a stretch). I left out the shorter services that are completely covered by other longer ones (line Northolt-Loughton is part of West Ruislip-Epping).


Swede said:


> Based on the colours? I can understand that. But I still think dividing them SSL/tube would make for a better analogy to the NYC maps with their IRT/BMT divide.


Elevation of the track is not important to travelers. Anyway, NY and London's metro networks are both a combination of underground (deep and shallow) and overground tracks.


----------



## Alargule

Why use a combination of lettered and numbered lines? That only adds to the confusion.

Most underground lines in NYC are sub-surface btw. Only a few stretches are deeper underground, mainly on the more recent additions or the Flushing line in Manhattan, as it has to pass below all north-south trunk routes.


----------



## sotonsi

Arnorian said:


> Bakerloo became cyan (similar to lime green of NY's G train).


Why not the brown of the J train?

Olympia trains, when they do happen (rarely) don't go beyond Earls Court.

Pretty sure Mill Hill East is not a shuttle most of the time.


Alargule said:


> Why use a combination of lettered and numbered lines? That only adds to the confusion.


It wouldn't if, rather than this idea that the letters and numbers are arranged according to what letters match that colour in NYC (Bakerloo and Northern excluded), it applied to the division of types (sub-surface and deep tube) - just as it does in New York (IRT v IND/BMT)

Thus 1, 2 and 3 would be the H&C, T-Cup and Wimbleware services and the letters can rearrange themselves so as to better fit the lines. J for Jubilee, V for Victoria, B for Bakerloo, etc.


----------



## CNB30

How About


----------



## 5ilham

Fantasy map of Jakarta Metro system.


>


Larger size: Jakarta Metro Map


----------



## Sky-ssc

^^^ cool..... , u must email this metro route to Mr Ahok .


----------



## elliot42

CNGL said:


> That is nothing. And at a speed of only 113 km/h? You haven't seen this huge-ass NYC metropolitan subway. Express lines travel at 90 mph (145 km/h) there.


That's a big subway; kind of like a big twinkie.:nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## elliot42

CNB30 said:


> Completely surprised to find no mass transit in Milwaukee anywhere, so here is the concept of the "MRM" (Milwaukee Rapid Metro)


How about a third line, that starts in Cedarburg, but keeps going south in Brown Deer till Green Dale, then angles southwest to Muskego?


----------



## elliot42

Boston fantasy map
(one new line, and 4 extensions):


----------



## elliot42

It occurs to me that a shuttle line might also be constructed from the Charles/MGH red line station to the airport along the blue line, with one additional stop at the State station.


----------



## Hotham72

*Milwaukee Streetcar (Light Rail/Tram) Systems*



elliot42 said:


> How about a third line, that starts in Cedarburg, but keeps going south in Brown Deer till Green Dale, then angles southwest to Muskego?


 
My ideas for Milwaukee Streetcars (Light Rail/Trams) System. Zoom in to get the idea (UPDATED)
https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=zv5zXHZ5cq08.kU_Z4j25IvZo


----------



## ibarrere

Improvement on my last Helsinki tram map. This is modeled after the proposed 2019 additions to the network. Non-official improvements include the 1 following new track along Frederikinkatu between Bulevardi and Kamppi and the addition of a new tram (5) modeled after bus routes 14/18.

http://americanwerewolfinbelgrade.files.wordpress.com/2014/02/helsinki_future_tram4.pdf


----------



## elliot42

CNB30 said:


> 1) i use Beno metro map creator
> 2) no, once you have create it, it is saves as an image, not a workable Document sadly


I tried to play with Beno; it's a bit clunky, so I'll stick with Powerpoint. for whatever reason PP works faster on my system.hno:


----------



## CNB30

elliot42 said:


> I tried to play with Beno; it's a bit clunky, so I'll stick with Powerpoint. for whatever reason PP works faster on my system.hno:


Power Point?


----------



## HARTride 2012

If I ever need to "modify" a Beno-made map, I use MS Paint. Usually for small errors or modifications though.


----------



## Alargule

CNB30 said:


> Power Point?


I always write my letters in Notepad and use Word for my spreadsheets.

What's the problem?


----------



## CNB30

Alargule said:


> I always write my letters in Notepad and use Word for my spreadsheets.
> 
> What's the problem?


It's not that there's a problem, I just didn't know you could use it.


----------



## CNB30

A made up Metro for a large, and probably European city.


----------



## Falubaz

Everyone loves circle lines


----------



## TinyMusic

5ilham said:


> Fantasy map of Jakarta Metro system.
> 
> 
> Larger size: Jakarta Metro Map


I really love this if this is made in Google Maps with correct proportions!


----------



## elliot42

CNB30 said:


> It's not that there's a problem, I just didn't know you could use it.


I find it very useful for graphic presentations. In some ways it's MS Publisher without the brain damage :nuts:. You can insert photos and make large segments of those photos transparent, and then draw overlays on top, and it looks fairly professional.

I've done a number of publications for work that way.


----------



## StreetWarrior

What program you use to make these maps?


----------



## elliot42

StreetWarrior said:


> What program you use to make these maps?


I screensave images of googlemaps in terrain mode, paste them into powerpoint, and then use the freeform line drawing tool in powerpoint to extend and draw new lines.


----------



## CNB30

Mr.Joke said:


> Hello,
> I want to draw fantasy network maps, which program is the best to do it?


try Beno metro map creator (It's very simple)


----------



## CNB30

The very Simple (and ultra impractical) Des Moines Elevated


----------



## WaffleCat

Hello all, I have designed my second subway map that I want to share with you guys.(I have a first, but for some reason SC does not allow pics to be posted yet. Is it something restricted to new users?) Anyway, I don't, and won't post frequently, but I just wanted to share my map with you all.

Introducing...*The Canberra Metro*

I have never visited, let alone lived in Canberra, so I'm not too sure which areas are all crowded and what neighbourhoods are deserted,so I tried to design lines around the major bus network, with all major bus stations serviced by at least one station (Tuggeranong,Woden,Gungahlin, Belconnen and the city), with some stations also servicing bus terminuses (Spence,Weston, Duffy). 

This network is admittedly not perfect, with me missing out a major area northwest,consisting of Latham and Flynn,among others.Also, Canberra is not really a city worth having a metro, with a population of just under 400'000, but it was fun designing this system nonetheless, especially when I get into details. And when I get started on details, you just can't stop me, so let's get started…

Firstly the City West and City East stations. They are classified as two separate stations, yet there is a direct, unpaid underground link between the two stations. The west station serves mainly City West bus depot and everything to the west of the 'hexagon',while City East serves City Walk and other areas to the east of the 'hexagon'. Parkes and Capital Hill station have platforms similar to those of City Hall and Raffles Place on my home's MRT line, where both the Belconnen and the Gungahlin lines serve the same island platform, thus some line changes only necessitate a short walk across the platform to change line. Also, the Casey station above is a shell, to be opened when the future commercial development opens nearby the station's location.

I'll stop myself here on the details, and if you want to say something about the map, request whatever city you want me to do a map of next, or just begging for more details, you're more than welcome to.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ Nice map mate. If you don't mind me asking, how do you make metro maps through Google Earth?


----------



## CNGL

In the meantime I've completed a parody metro, the (existing) Shanghai metro... only that every damn stop received new names. I had a hard time thinking them, and at least I managed to avoid naming a station after a disease explicitly. I'll modify a Shanghai metro map to show this network.


----------



## WaffleCat

Manitopiaaa said:


> ^^ Nice map mate. If you don't mind me asking, how do you make metro maps through Google Earth?


Not Google Earth, Google Maps itself. If you're using the old version, click on "My Places". You can choose to create a map using the new maps engine or the classic 'My Maps', which is my preferred choice and the one I used to create my map here.


----------



## thesmartboy

WaffleCat said:


> Hello all, I have designed my second subway map that I want to share with you guys.(I have a first, but for some reason SC does not allow pics to be posted yet. Is it something restricted to new users?) Anyway, I don't, and won't post frequently, but I just wanted to share my map with you all.
> 
> Introducing...*The Canberra Metro*
> 
> I have never visited, let alone lived in Canberra, so I'm not too sure which areas are all crowded and what neighbourhoods are deserted,so I tried to design lines around the major bus network, with all major bus stations serviced by at least one station (Tuggeranong,Woden,Gungahlin, Belconnen and the city), with some stations also servicing bus terminuses (Spence,Weston, Duffy).
> 
> This network is admittedly not perfect, with me missing out a major area northwest,consisting of Latham and Flynn,among others.Also, Canberra is not really a city worth having a metro, with a population of just under 400'000, but it was fun designing this system nonetheless, especially when I get into details. And when I get started on details, you just can't stop me, so let's get started…
> 
> Firstly the City West and City East stations. They are classified as two separate stations, yet there is a direct, unpaid underground link between the two stations. The west station serves mainly City West bus depot and everything to the west of the 'hexagon',while City East serves City Walk and other areas to the east of the 'hexagon'. Parkes and Capital Hill station have platforms similar to those of City Hall and Raffles Place on my home's MRT line, where both the Belconnen and the Gungahlin lines serve the same island platform, thus some line changes only necessitate a short walk across the platform to change line. Also, the Casey station above is a shell, to be opened when the future commercial development opens nearby the station's location.
> 
> I'll stop myself here on the details, and if you want to say something about the map, request whatever city you want me to do a map of next, or just begging for more details, you're more than welcome to.


Great map!  Though neither I have visited Canberra, why not connect either line on the northern side? And that Gungahlin East service needs to be a full service line or make a separate line out of it (the tourists from the airport wouldn't want to wait for peak hours just for them to ride the train). You can also make lines to and in Queanbeyan, since it is part of the metropolitan area. And too, you can make a unified Central station (I mean, unifying the two City stations) under the London Circuit therefore removing the Reid station due to its distance.



CNGL said:


> In the meantime I've completed a parody metro, the (existing) Shanghai metro... only that every damn stop received new names. I had a hard time thinking them, and at least I managed to avoid naming a station after a disease explicitly. I'll modify a Shanghai metro map to show this network.


Funny. :nuts: I'd want to see that!



CNB30 said:


> The very Simple (and ultra impractical) Des Moines Elevated


It is simple (well, given my simple reply)


Still working on the projects, so better wait (given the Žilina Metro that consumes time for my other big projects).


BTW, it is also good that the thread revived after one month and one week (exact counting)!


----------



## CNGL

thesmartboy said:


> Funny. :nuts: I'd want to see that!


Here is a sneak peak (sic) of it. Line 2 between what in reality are Zhongshangongyuan and Zhangjianggaoke stations, which I have renamed Parque Goya and Walqa to make a long-running joke in the regional forums


----------



## thesmartboy

CNGL said:


> Here is a sneak peak (sic) of it. Line 2 between what in reality are Zhongshangongyuan and Zhangjianggaoke stations, which I have renamed Parque Goya and Walqa to make a long-running joke in the regional forums


:nuts: What have you at renaming Pudong and Honqiao Airports? :lol:


----------



## thesmartboy

WaffleCat said:


> Hello all, I have designed my second subway map that I want to share with you guys.(*I have a first, but for some reason SC does not allow pics to be posted yet. Is it something restricted to new users?*) Anyway, I don't, and won't post frequently, but I just wanted to share my map with you all.


I've seen your first one (the San Diego Metro). It only has one line and a few stations... in my opinion, if it doesn't expand, maybe it could be an extension of the trolleybus. I once planned a Metro of the same city extending as far north as Oceanside and San Luis Rey to as far south as Rosarito and Tecate, Mexico (!)

The picture for new users I think is not restricted, just click on the picture icon above when posting, then copy the link of the picture into it.


And my Žilina Metro will be Slovak-friendly, to consider all the Slovaks, especially Igor Choma, Ivan Gašparovič and Ján Počiatek (yes, I have to mention all of those).


----------



## CNGL

thesmartboy said:


> :nuts: What have you at renaming Pudong and Honqiao Airports? :lol:


You will see that . I've kept railway stations, airports, and most universities and parks in their places. Another thing I've changed apart from the station names is the rolling stock. No C type crap, all lines run either A or B type trains (Yup, I retain those Chinese sizes). Both line 1 and the western half of line 2 run 10A car trains, the lenght of these exceeds the 200 meter mark :nuts:. Line 8, which in RL is the epic fail of Shanghai, in this version runs 8A car trains, like most of the lines. Only lines 5 and 6 run B type trains.


----------



## thesmartboy

CNGL said:


> You will see that . I've kept railway stations, airports, and most universities and parks in their places. Another thing I've changed apart from the station names is the rolling stock. No C type crap, all lines run either A or B type trains (Yup, I retain those Chinese sizes). Both line 1 and the western half of line 2 run 10A car trains, the lenght of these exceeds the 200 meter mark :nuts:. Line 8, which in RL is the epic fail of Shanghai, in this version runs 8A car trains, like most of the lines. Only lines 5 and 6 run B type trains.


:nuts: Where do you get those station names, anyway?


Slovak-izing would be hard for my project.


----------



## antoinetonee

Here is my very rough Palembang Metro System map :banana:
The population is 1.5 million at the time I sketched the map, but in 2025 will be doubled. In real life, the first phase of the metro system (Airport - Ampera - Jakabaring, the red and yellow ones) is set to complete just before Asian Games 2019. The rest of the lines are actually imaginary, as original plan of the second phase (West-East lines) from the stakeholders are totally different.










Google Map : https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=z8sdrj-LlEBA.kpFGyBp71WyM


----------



## thesmartboy

antoinetonee said:


> Here is my very rough Palembang Metro System map :banana:
> The population is 1.5 million at the time I sketched the map, but in 2025 will be doubled. In real life, the first phase of the metro system (Airport - Ampera - Jakabaring, the red and yellow ones) is set to complete just before Asian Games 2019. The rest of the lines are actually imaginary, as original plan of the second phase (West-East lines) from the stakeholders are totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Map : https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=z8sdrj-LlEBA.kpFGyBp71WyM


Interesting... is the purple line some sort of express in the downtown area? And I don't know why the station names overlap with lines.


What program did you use in making the map?


----------



## antoinetonee

thesmartboy said:


> Interesting... is the purple line some sort of express in the downtown area? And I don't know why the station names overlap with lines.
> 
> 
> What program did you use in making the map?


It's Metro Map Creator, you can check it out here: http://beno.org.uk/metromapcreator/

However, the map is a bit messy, as you had pointed out the station names overlap with the lines. Can you recommend decent map makers aside of that one? 

And the purple line is indeed an express line to decongest the potential overcrowding in mainline routes, as well as catering traffic from suburbs (Kenten, which is a really vast suburb, compared to the others so IMHO it takes 2 separate line terminus to serve with)


----------



## C.A.F.

Many years ago I created my "wish tube map" for Hamburg - it is based on the official one and I added the metro lines, which I would be necessary to improve the urban transport system...

At the moment is a discussion between the parties in Hamburg how the urban transport system should be improved and expanded - this is a fantasy proposal from my side :banana:


----------



## Swede

^Why not extend the black line further to the southwest so it conencts with the purple line?


----------



## WaffleCat

antoinetonee said:


> Here is my very rough Palembang Metro System map :banana:
> The population is 1.5 million at the time I sketched the map, but in 2025 will be doubled. In real life, the first phase of the metro system (Airport - Ampera - Jakabaring, the red and yellow ones) is set to complete just before Asian Games 2019. The rest of the lines are actually imaginary, as original plan of the second phase (West-East lines) from the stakeholders are totally different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google Map : https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=z8sdrj-LlEBA.kpFGyBp71WyM


Nice map,but as you mentioned, a little messy.

Anyway, I wanted to post what I planned to do and to respond to thesmartboy, but SC has denied my posts saying 'New posts are limited by number of URLs in them or posts are checked if they contain forbidden words' or something of the sort, which confused me. If I get a chance to post more, my next map will be my REAL first metro system (not San Diego, that was just a failed project) or a metro system in Winnipeg.


----------



## antoinetonee

WaffleCat said:


> Nice map,but as you mentioned, a little messy.
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to post what I planned to do and to respond to thesmartboy, but SC has denied my posts saying 'New posts are limited by number of URLs in them or posts are checked if they contain forbidden words' or something of the sort, which confused me. If I get a chance to post more, my next map will be my REAL first metro system (not San Diego, that was just a failed project) or a metro system in Winnipeg.


If only one can write the station names diagonally, I bet it would be better but I couldn't find one. Anyway, looking forward to your forthcoming map!


----------



## C.A.F.

C.A.F. said:


> Many years ago I created my "wish tube map" for Hamburg - it is based on the official one and I added the metro lines, which I would be necessary to improve the urban transport system...
> 
> At the moment is a discussion between the parties in Hamburg how the urban transport system should be improved and expanded - this is a fantasy proposal from my side :banana:





Swede said:


> ^Why not extend the black line further to the southwest so it conencts with the purple line?


This plan is based on the current situation in Hamburg and its surroundings - you are right that the black line could be extended to the purple line, but at the moment there are no major residential areas in this area therefore it is not really necessary - the black line ends in front of the airbus industry area in Finkenwerder. 

I made a short overview on google maps to explain it better - I marked the purple line and I did the black line in red (therefore it is easy to recognise) - like you can see in between the two lines is nearly nothing except apple/cherry farms...


----------



## Swede

C.A.F. said:


> This plan is based on the current situation in Hamburg and its surroundings - you are right that the black line could be extended to the purple line, but at the moment there are no major residential areas in this area therefore it is not really necessary - the black line ends in front of the airbus industry area in Finkenwerder.
> 
> I made a short overview on google maps to explain it better - I marked the purple line and I did the black line in red (therefore it is easy to recognise) - like you can see in between the two lines is nearly nothing except apple/cherry farms...


ah, ok. that makes sense.


----------



## CNGL

I've finished my remake of Shanghai metro, so here is it! I'll release another version with the real names in Pinyin only soon...









PS: The Maglev also exists in this parallel world, and runs between, you guessed it, Rosales Pearson and the Tolosana airport.


----------



## Skalka

Prague Underground & Crossrail I+II if Czechia had stayed part of Western Europe.


----------



## letiisunai

Well, This is my first time posting here, so... this is my Fantasy Subway Maps 
I don't know why i even made this but since i've made it this far.....








It's a little bit messy and spacing between stations are messy. 
I don't know for what city is that but many of the station name i took it from Singapore MRT, and Chinese name. Maybe a subway in Taiwan ? (lol) because I use Wade-Giles romanisation and Hokkien instead of pinyin.
There are many express line but it's often mixed with local one


----------



## IanCleverly

Human Transit said:


> Transitmix: a new tool for armchair transit planners (and pros too?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting web transit app, this time from a group of Code for America developers:
> 
> Transitmix is a sketching tool for transit planners (both professional and armchair) to quickly design routes and share with the public.
> 
> Transitmix is simple way to think about transit in terms of bus requirements and real costs. Basically, the user draws a route on a map and plugs in span and frequency. The app then calculates a vehicle requirement and cost in both hours and dollars, factoring in an adjustable layover ratio, average speed and dollar cost per service hour.
> 
> <snip>
> 
> Transitmix is very similar to (though much simpler and prettier) the sort of cost estimation methods used in transit design processes , and as it stands is a fun sandbox to think about transit in your city. It's still very much a beta, but the prospects are intriguing.
> 
> Its clear that the developers of Transitmix see it as much more than a curiosity. They've actively sought feedback from people in the industry, and are working hard to build an app that could one day replace some of the tedious documentation work of network design with an interactive, visually attractive interface. Apparently functions like summary tables, GIS file exports, and the ability to save multiple iterations of one design are all in the works.


Taken from the Human Transit Blog with the transitmix website at transitmix.net


----------



## CNB30

can you do light rail?


----------



## fieldsofdreams

IanCleverly said:


> Taken from the Human Transit Blog with the transitmix website at transitmix.net


Looks like something i want to play with for some time... are major cities covered, including SF? And can it do routes using a variety of vehicles as well aside from pure buses?


----------



## SounderBruce

fieldsofdreams said:


> Looks like something i want to play with for some time... are major cities covered, including SF? And can it do routes using a variety of vehicles as well aside from pure buses?


You can enter in any city, but the routes can go anywhere as long as its connected by road. (You can make the popular Anchorage-Vancouver-Seattle-San Francisco-Los Angeles-Tijuana BRT service a reality!) Only buses, though.


----------



## nedolessej197

Sacramento:

[URL="https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=z_-IbshxJzw4.kH6FrHDMZZ0U"]https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?mid=z_-IbshxJzw4.kH6FrHDMZZ0U[/URL]


----------



## SounderBruce

Seattle: *Sound Transit Link Light Rail* on Google Maps Engine

The map has all of the funded and under-construction lines on it, as well as possible stations for other lines. Some station names have been changed, mostly to what I would prefer, and the routing may not be very accurate in some places.

Picture below for those on mobile devices (which don't handle Google Maps Engine well):


----------



## CNB30

Possible Extensions For the Pittsburgh T Pre-metro Light Rail

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?authuser=0&authuser=0&hl=en&hl=en&mid=zmmKAS8nkh1I.kDhdVTy9XH8k


----------



## SounderBruce

CNB30 said:


> Possible Extensions For the Pittsburgh T Pre-metro Light Rail
> 
> https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?authuser=0&authuser=0&hl=en&hl=en&mid=zmmKAS8nkh1I.kDhdVTy9XH8k


You need to click on the Share button and change the viewing permissions.


----------



## metro-world

*Praha Metpo projects*



Skalka said:


> Prague Underground & Crossrail I+II if Czechia had stayed part of Western Europe.


this is not realy a phantasy map. it combines many plans drawn up since the 1980th time. But line 4 must correctly described (blue line) because it is official!

a circle line as well as eastern line and one on the west river bank were all planned earlier.


----------



## Skalka

The "fantasy" aspect has a name called alternate history. I made that map as an entry for a 14-day contest round at an alternate history forum. That was for round 100 labeled "the centenary" and I just took the easiest way and drew that subway/crossrail map and said that the centenary was about the first electric streetcar line. Of course, I've heavily borrowed from metroweb.cz and I tried to create a network that would realistically have been built. 

The premise was no Hitler and no Stalin and Czechoslovakia staying the rich country it was in the interbellum, having the money to join the anti-tram frenzy of the Western World it would have belonged to as a matter of course. Making Prague take the route that Munich took, daydreaming about axing the tramway but not making it to the end. I was at first thinking about scrapping the yellow line that became line B in real life as the Smichov-Karlin link would have taken much of its role, but I wanted to kill the entire tramway system in Prague's southwest at the least. And Prague's historic city just fits for a triangle even without the Soviets.


----------



## CNB30

SounderBruce said:


> You need to click on the Share button and change the viewing permissions.


OOPS I completely forgot:hammer:


----------



## HARTride 2012

Something I made on short notice last night.



I used to call this city Yoshi City, but have since changed it to Cantaloupe City. This map displays all of the monorail and subway lines that run through the islands. The thicker lines indicate subway lines and the thinner ones are monorail lines. You can also see some of the key transfer points. Being this is the Beno map, not everything is looking all that great. The left side of the map is basically cut off, so I'll have to go into MS Paint and edit the map more.


----------



## HARTride 2012

Since the original conception of this system, the following has happened.

*Nearly all rolling stock for the monorail system has been updated. The oldest stock is the C-76, which runs on the Severnaya Loop (Magenta Line). The second oldest stock, the C-86, was retired early due to mechanical problems. The Brown and Purple Lines use the SA-88 (which is equivalent to the MVI at Walt Disney World), and the remainder of the system uses either the M-02 (equivalent to the MVI in Las Vegas, but cars are interconnected like the Sao Paulo monorail) or the M-10 (equivalent to the Sao Paulo monorail trains).

*Subway rolling stock has been updated as well; with the A-Line (Red line) utilizing MS-04 stock (equivalent to the MF 01 in Paris, but have elements of the NYC R-160A), and the B-Line using the MP 95 (MP 89 Paris) stock originally from the E-Line. The E-Line has been fully automated, and is using the MP 05 (MP 05 Paris) stock, alongside the new G-Line. The C and D-Lines use the older MP 76 (NS 74 Santiago) stock, but they will be replaced in the coming years with the new MP 10.

More to come soon.


----------



## CNGL

It happens I have to update now my latest metro map, as they are going to open a new stop. As I said, is basically my own version of Shanghai metro, the city had a tentative name in a early stage but as of now it is simply called Shanqhae (using Gwoyeu Romatzyh instead of Hanyu Pinyin). However, the new station (Qihualu in real life) in my version will open on Monday instead of Tuesday. Other openings in the past had also differred in dates from the real life: All stations that were open on the last days of December in real life, in my version they entered operation on 1 January at midnight.

The rolling stock has also changed. Here is the breakup of lines and the rolling stock they use (I correct myself, it's line 16, not line 6, which uses B car type trains):
10A cars: Lines 1 and 2 (Western half). The lenght of these is 230 meters!
8A: Lines 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, 10 and 11.
6A: Lines 2 (Eastern half), 6, 12 and 13. The latter two will use 8A car trains when completed.
6B: Lines 5 and 16.


----------



## HARTride 2012

^^
Are they all steel-wheel stock? Any automated trains?

All of my fictional subway/"L" systems have at least one or two fully automated lines.

*Cantaloupe City*
*MP 76 - C and D Lines
*MP 95 - B Line
*MS 04 - A Line
*MP 05 - E and G Lines

The MP 10 (modeled after the MS 04) will be deployed to the C Line at the end of 2014, continuing onto the D Line in 2015/2016. The future F Line will also have the MP 10. Except for the fully automated MP 05, all other railcars are manually driven.

MS = Steel-wheeled train, MP = Rubber-tyred train.

*Mushroom Kingdom*
*MS 71 - Belleville Connector (Will become the 19 Line in November, 2014)
*MP 76 - 1 Line (Trains in the worst condition are being retired. Trains in better condition are being transferred to the Joint Base Shuttle Line (which will become the 18 Line in November, 2014. Some trains will also be distributed to the future 17 Line, which is currently part of the 1 Line)
*MS 87 - 8 and 9 Lines
*MP 95 - 3, 10, and 12 Lines
*MS 04 - 2, 4, 5, 6, 7, 13, and 16 Lines (will also replace the MS 71 on the future 19 Line in November, 2014)
*MP 05 - 11, 14, and 15 Lines
*MP 10 - 1 Line (replacing the MS 76 railcars)

The 11, 14, and 15 Lines are fully automated.

MS = Steel-wheeled train, MP = Rubber-tyred train.

*Cindyville "L"*
*CVX-1996 - Red Line
*CVX-2006 - Blue Line

Both lines are fully automated and utilize rubber-tyred trains similar to that of the MP 89CA and MP 05 of Paris.

*Shaunville*
*SVS-1972 - 1, 2, and 3 Lines
*SVS-1987 - 3, 4, and 5 Lines
*SVS-1997 - 6 Line
*SVP-2002 - 7 Line

The 7 Line is fully automated and uses trains similar to that of the MP 89CA of Paris. All other stock are steel-wheeled and are based off NYC railcars (I'm not sure as to what types yet). All lines are manually driven.

*Norfolk, VA Fictional Subway*
*HR-PN-1992 - 7 and 7A Lines (First rubber-tyred trains on the system, originally ran on the 1 and 4 Lines, based on the Paris MP 73)
*HR-PN-1994 - 10 Line (Prototype rubber-tyred railcars with articulation, based off the Paris MF 88)
*HR-PN-1997 - 1, 4, 6, 7, and 7A Lines (Based on the Paris MP 89CC)
*HR-ST-1999 - 2 and 5 Lines (Based on the NYC R-142A)
*HR-ST-2009 - 8 and 9 Lines (Based on the NYC R-160A)

HR = Hampton Roads, ST = Steel-wheeled train, PM = Rubber-tyred train.


----------



## CNGL

^^ All trains on my metro system are steel-wheeled and manually driven. By the way, both my fantasy Zaragoza tram system (which includes a not-so fantastic line) and my One Island tram line all use Urbos 3 trams (Locally made in the case of Zaragoza), pictured in post 878 of this thread along the only real line. However I might threw some Alstom Citadis and/or the fantastic (for now) Urbos 4 in Zaragoza.

Anyway, now for the updated map. Apart from adding that new station, I've made some tweaks here and there, like removing that blue dot I discovered after I had posted the first version. Feel free to ask me after what I've named the stations.


----------



## thesmartboy

HARTride 2012 said:


> Something I made on short notice last night.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to call this city Yoshi City, but have since changed it to Cantaloupe City. This map displays all of the monorail and subway lines that run through the islands. The thicker lines indicate subway lines and the thinner ones are monorail lines. You can also see some of the key transfer points. Being this is the Beno map, not everything is looking all that great. The left side of the map is basically cut off, so I'll have to go into MS Paint and edit the map more.


Interesting... are the other points needed on the map anyway?



CNGL said:


> ^^ All trains on my metro system are steel-wheeled and manually driven. By the way, both my fantasy Zaragoza tram system (which includes a not-so fantastic line) and my One Island tram line all use Urbos 3 trams (Locally made in the case of Zaragoza), pictured in post 878 of this thread along the only real line. However I might threw some Alstom Citadis and/or the fantastic (for now) Urbos 4 in Zaragoza.
> 
> Anyway, now for the updated map. Apart from adding that new station, I've made some tweaks here and there, like removing that blue dot I discovered after I had posted the first version. Feel free to ask me after what I've named the stations.


Cancer? I hope not


I've recently finished my concept for an LRT in Barrow, Alaska (yes, seriously), after I watched Big Miracle yesterday. Made on Beno. Sorry if pic is too big; see link
http://postimg.org/image/ftqgyca4f/full/


----------



## CNGL

Named after a zodiac sign in this case , it's next to Aries. But there are some cases where x's disease or x's syndrome exists and x is part of the name of a stop.


----------



## WaffleCat

Hi all, long time no see.

I want to desperately post a map I made, but I can't because this message keeps popping up:

Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words.

May I know why this keeps coming up?


----------



## thesmartboy

CNGL said:


> Named after a zodiac sign in this case , it's next to Aries. But there are some cases where x's disease or x's syndrome exists and x is part of the name of a stop.


Oh.



WaffleCat said:


> Hi all, long time no see.
> 
> I want to desperately post a map I made, but I can't because this message keeps popping up:
> 
> Post denied. New posts are limited by number of URLs it may contain and checked if it doesn't contain forbidden words.
> 
> May I know why this keeps coming up?


I wonder... It hasn't happened to me yet. But a map is one URL and there are no forbidden words in it, so why is that so?


Barrow LRT has been updated with some extensions and trams. See link
http://postimg.org/image/6yh9hwb7x/full/


----------



## WaffleCat

Nevermind , realized you need ten or more posts to submit links or images. Weird considering how I sent out the Canberra Metro then. In the meantime, time to boost my post count somehow...


----------



## CNB30

Providence Light rail

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?authuser=0&authuser=0&hl=en&hl=en&mid=zmmKAS8nkh1I.kYkJW3plhlTA


----------



## WaffleCat

Okay, got up to ten posts, time to show you what I've got...

If you dig back in the thread for a little while, some one said that they found my first metro system,a crappy one somewhere in San Diego. However, two things:
1.That map was horrible
2.*THIS* is my first actual subway system.









The thicker lines are mass transit lines, referred to as "X Line", while the thinner ones are light transit lines,referred to as "X Transit"
(B) indicates a bus interchange or terminal located nearby the train station

And prepare yourself for info overload...

This is the fictional city of Julian,located in the similarly fictional country of Kew, a French-British country with Malay origins. It's the country's largest city,but not the capital. This is because of a ridge on the south side of the city basically limits land transport to the rest of the country, as the coastline is on the north. Crescent River lies to the east, cutting a valley through the ridge. City Centre is basically a rectangle around Victory, Waterman, Fairswood and between Whitley and Vermillion station. There is a large bus network spanning across the city that runs alongside the train lines, with several bus interchanges and terminals located alongside several stations.

Lines

*Original Line*: As the name suggests, this was the first metro line constructed to connect the citizens of Kew and providing an alternative to the many,crowded bus routes. The first phase,from Gaillard to Arden was opened in late 1981, with the remainder of the line stretching to Branksome opening in 1982. The line has gone through two expansions over the years, the first one in 1991 to connect the new University to the rest of the city,giving rise to a branch line from Branch to North Pier, and in 2004 to accommodate for the new Southern Business Park as part of the Public Transport Plan K999. Depot station is only used when trains enter and leave the depot that the station precedes.

*East Side Line*: The east of Kew has always been populated due to the presence of the river, and this line was constructed in 1986 to connect the east of Julain. With Terminus located in the industrial park, a few stations in Downtown,along the busy shopping district of River Valley and Pristine at the beach, this line was dubbed the 'Line for Everyone' when it first opened, and that moniker has pretty much never lost its relevance, with no expansions or new stations since its opening.

*Sparger Line*: The Sparger district, despite being the second most populated housing district behind Gaillard, had only one tunnel through the ridge to the city through McIntyre. Naturally, citizens complained, and in the K999, a new line was announced that would create a new connection from Sparger to the city at last. Furthermore, it is also the first line to cross the river to the lesser-populated but still bustling Eastern Bank. Completed in 2004, it's trains are now among those with the highest ridership in the system.

*Coastal Transit*:A light rail system conceived in 1992,opened in 1995 to serve the coastal towns,estates and resorts. It is noted for low ridership during weekdays, but is known for being crowded with beach goers and tourists during weekends and public holidays,being dubbed the 'lazy line' by locals.

*Southern Transit*: Conceived in K999, this line was originally an express line to connect the three southern terminuses of each line, but when more industries and a bloody titanium mine showed up, more stations were added when the line opened in 2005

*Northern Transit*: A light rail connecting northern suburbs and estates,while also connecting the Sparger line to the Airport, also providing a link to the domestic terminal via rail for the first time. This line was completed around roughly the same time as the Southern Transit.

Since I'm such a detail freak, I could provide a backstory for every freaking station if I could, but that's enough for now. If you really want station details, I'll provide them to you. But for now, comments, criticisms and enquiries are welcome.


----------



## thesmartboy

WaffleCat said:


> Okay, got up to ten posts, time to show you what I've got...
> 
> If you dig back in the thread for a little while, some one said that they found my first metro system,a crappy one somewhere in San Diego. However, two things:
> 1.That map was horrible
> 2.*THIS* is my first actual subway system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thicker lines are mass transit lines, referred to as "X Line", while the thinner ones are light transit lines,referred to as "X Transit"
> (B) indicates a bus interchange or terminal located nearby the train station
> 
> And prepare yourself for info overload...
> 
> This is the fictional city of Julian,located in the similarly fictional country of Kew, a French-British country with Malay origins. It's the country's largest city,but not the capital. This is because of a ridge on the south side of the city basically limits land transport to the rest of the country, as the coastline is on the north. Crescent River lies to the east, cutting a valley through the ridge. City Centre is basically a rectangle around Victory, Waterman, Fairswood and between Whitley and Vermillion station. There is a large bus network spanning across the city that runs alongside the train lines, with several bus interchanges and terminals located alongside several stations.
> 
> Lines
> 
> *Original Line*: As the name suggests, this was the first metro line constructed to connect the citizens of Kew and providing an alternative to the many,crowded bus routes. The first phase,from Gaillard to Arden was opened in late 1981, with the remainder of the line stretching to Branksome opening in 1982. The line has gone through two expansions over the years, the first one in 1991 to connect the new University to the rest of the city,giving rise to a branch line from Branch to North Pier, and in 2004 to accommodate for the new Southern Business Park as part of the Public Transport Plan K999. Depot station is only used when trains enter and leave the depot that the station precedes.
> 
> *East Side Line*: The east of Kew has always been populated due to the presence of the river, and this line was constructed in 1986 to connect the east of Julain. With Terminus located in the industrial park, a few stations in Downtown,along the busy shopping district of River Valley and Pristine at the beach, this line was dubbed the 'Line for Everyone' when it first opened, and that moniker has pretty much never lost its relevance, with no expansions or new stations since its opening.
> 
> *Sparger Line*: The Sparger district, despite being the second most populated housing district behind Gaillard, had only one tunnel through the ridge to the city through McIntyre. Naturally, citizens complained, and in the K999, a new line was announced that would create a new connection from Sparger to the city at last. Furthermore, it is also the first line to cross the river to the lesser-populated but still bustling Eastern Bank. Completed in 2004, it's trains are now among those with the highest ridership in the system.
> 
> *Coastal Transit*:A light rail system conceived in 1992,opened in 1995 to serve the coastal towns,estates and resorts. It is noted for low ridership during weekdays, but is known for being crowded with beach goers and tourists during weekends and public holidays,being dubbed the 'lazy line' by locals.
> 
> *Southern Transit*: Conceived in K999, this line was originally an express line to connect the three southern terminuses of each line, but when more industries and a bloody titanium mine showed up, more stations were added when the line opened in 2005
> 
> *Northern Transit*: A light rail connecting northern suburbs and estates,while also connecting the Sparger line to the Airport, also providing a link to the domestic terminal via rail for the first time. This line was completed around roughly the same time as the Southern Transit.
> 
> Since I'm such a detail freak, I could provide a backstory for every freaking station if I could, but that's enough for now. If you really want station details, I'll provide them to you. But for now, comments, criticisms and enquiries are welcome.


I was the one who found that map of yours.

The map and the city is interesting. But why not add curves to Victory (B), River Valley, Fairswood (B) and Triple M? I think it looks better with the curves.


I've updated my Barrow Metro with trams and ferry routes, and here it is! Now it's called BITS (or *B*arrow *I*ntegrated *T*ransport *S*ystem). Yes, it's the northernmost city in the USA.

http://postimg.org/image/6uhc2x7op/full/

In an hour, I was able to make an LRT system in Puerto Princesa, Philippines.
It's here!
http://postimg.org/image/xh5kbpkvj/full/


----------



## Mr.Joke

- edit


----------



## CNB30

I was recently in Denver, and LOVED the Light Rail system there. However, I found it concerning that except for Five Points and the somewhat sketchy Whittier area, there was no light rail access into the city's core neighborhoods, so I decided to solve that problem

https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?authuser=0&authuser=0&hl=en&hl=en&mid=zmmKAS8nkh1I.kntYqYFfD6mM

Please tell me what you think!


----------



## Falubaz

You're right. It seems like LRT is not supposed to enter north-eastern parts of town in any of the extension plans. However an airport link for the suburban rail is being under construction right now, to open very soon - which will run a little bit further to the north. (along railway alignment - parallel to the I-70)


----------



## Max Headway

Alternative map showing the proposed review of Wellington's bus network. (The official schematic's horrid!)


Proposed Wellington bus network (Southern Wellington shown only) by whistlingnixie, on Flickr


----------



## CNGL

My version of Shanghai finally got a name: Dairon. I also did some tweaks to rolling stock, line 16 now uses 4A car trains and line 6 uses 6B car trains as originally planned. And a couple stations got their names changed. I discovered the station which in real life is called Jinjiang Park in English is actually Jinjiang Leyuan (Amusement Park), not Gongyuan (actual Park). Thus I have renamed Parque Venecia to La Feria (lit. 'The Fair', also a reference to Jinjiang Action Park which is located there in real life), and Parque de Rosales is now Parque Venecia.

And by the way, Dairon is a reflection of Shanghai, thus :


hkskyline said:


> * Subway services extended on eve of National Day holiday*
> 
> Metro lines 1 and 2 will stay open late on September 30, the day before the National Day holiday, to deal with a bigger number of anticipated travelers.
> 
> According to Dairon metro company, the city’s Metro operator, both lines 1 and 2 will stay open an additional 80 minutes on September 30. Eight extra trains will be in service on the lines with an interval of 20 minutes.
> 
> The last train from Line 1’s Tubingia Station will depart at 23:52 instead of 22:32, while the last train in the opposite direction will leave Clamor Sur Station at 23:50 instead of 22:30.
> 
> Line 2 will see train operation extended along its section between Ascaso Ulterior and Universidad Politécnica stations. The last trains will leave both Universidad Politécnica and Ascaso Ulterior stations at 00:05 instead of the usual 22:45.


----------



## NickABQ

CNB30 said:


> I was recently in Denver, and LOVED the Light Rail system there. However, I found it concerning that except for Five Points and the somewhat sketchy Whittier area, there was no light rail access into the city's core neighborhoods, so I decided to solve that problem
> 
> https://mapsengine.google.com/map/edit?authuser=0&authuser=0&hl=en&hl=en&mid=zmmKAS8nkh1I.kntYqYFfD6mM
> 
> Please tell me what you think!


I like it!

However I object to you labeling Whittier "somewhat sketchy." It is a quickly gentrifying neighborhood where homes are worth on average $300,000. Also, the D Line (which would be what you're referring to, stops just short of Whittier in the heart of 5 Points. 

The East Line will actually be commuter rail and will along with a D line extension, connect the neighborhoods of Cole (my hood), Elyria-Swansea and River North with the rest of the system, to be completed in 2016. 

A streetcar system has long been considered to run up Colfax, but recently it was BRT that was approved and chosen as the best alternative (I would prefer to see LRT). 

Also, the Gold Line (to be completed in 2016) will also serve the inner city neighborhoods of Globeville.


----------



## 1993matias

A map for a small provincial city in Ukraine. The town currently has a run-down trolleybus system (as many other old Soviet cities), and the main public transport service is provided by mini-buses. 
I hope the city can re-establish closed routes, and open new routes with new buses. This is how I imagine the service network:

https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zuxP8raf3nUw.koKtSL7opXrA


----------



## CNB30

Kinda small, but here is a commuter system for Roanoke VA


----------



## CNGL

Still tweaking Dairon's metro (My version of Shanghai). On 1st November, Saluén station, named after the Salween river in East Asia, on line 13 opened (Daduhe Lu, anyone? ). I also renamed a couple more stops, Circuito de Ontinar is now Circuito de Dairón (Now that the city has a name, better to name the circuit after the city) and La Ribera is now Ribera de Pearson (Why have a station named just Riverside when you have an Upper Riverside and a Lower Riverside...). And Navarra will also get renamed soon, I'm not so happy with that name in the middle of the Parque Goya-Walqa section of line 2, which is filled up with puns and things I like (Even the whole strecht is a joke by itself). A new map will be posted by the first day of 2015, with the new sections of line 13 to Sarasa and line 16 to Rosales Pearson.

Edit: Holy hell, only half a hour later, Navarra has received its new name: Javier (Coincidentally a castle in Navarra).


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## CNB30

What program is that^^


----------



## Arnorian

Inkscape.


----------



## Alargule

That's just a map of the existing Bielefeld syst...oh, wait...


----------



## 00Zy99

Alargule said:


> That's just a map of the existing Bielefeld syst...oh, wait...


Shhh....

That's what they want you to think.


----------



## Rojnova

Alright, time to get this started again...

This is a bus system map for the fictional city of Tawas, in the fictional country of Tanso (www (dot) reddit (dot) com/r/Tanso). I know it looks bad.

Also, I can't post images yet - or links - so you have to go here, sorry

imgur (dot) com/db21Mb8


----------



## CNGL

Rojnova said:


> Alright, time to get this started again...
> 
> This is a bus system map for the fictional city of Tawas, in the fictional country of Tanso (www.reddit.com/r/Tanso). I know it looks bad.
> 
> Also, I can't post images yet - or links - so you have to go here, sorry


FTFY. Just keep posting, you'll be able to post links and images.


----------



## mrsmartman

*2nd Ave subway alternatives in lower Manhattan.*










*2nd Ave subway alternative in the Bronx.*


----------



## Rojnova

CNGL said:


> FTFY. Just keep posting, you'll be able to post links and images.


Thanks for doing that - also good to know.


For scale, the south end of the orange line to Dewart Station is around 14 miles, and the "loop" of the gray and light blue lines to the east end of the dark blue line is about 7.


----------



## Rojnova

Here's an updated version, with a streetcar, more routes, a key, and frequency mapping:

i (dot) imgur (dot) com/PFhkPLb.png


----------



## thesmartboy

It's been a long day (or time)...

Hi!
I got the inspiration to log in again, and here I am, back.


Over the past months, on Google Maps, I've been making a totally fictitious version of the Macau LRT. Included in it are 21 LRT lines (not including branches yet!) and 4 tram lines. Well, it's not yet done


----------



## CNGL

^^ It has been so long! I was wondering what happened to you.

Meanwhile I got around to revamp my version of One Island and I added a ton of features, such as now there are four 'rings' (They are incomplete due to the presence of the Treasure and Knot channels): Inner, Middle, Outer (where the motorway bypass runs) and Suburban. I also kept many names from the older version, as well as adding new ones such as Ariza-Pearson (the successor to Dairon's Rosales Pearson). The tram line has been sightly modified too, and now contains the following stops:
Aldera (For the Star Wars fans out there)
Ronda Alderamin (part of the middle ring, named after a star)
Universidad (Simple, where university is)
Calatorao (Part of the inner ring, is a town in Zaragoza province which also happens to give its name to what is Caoyang Lu station in real life)
Trigémina (A square so-named because the main road splits into three)
José Carlos (The main square, like the last version)
Archisiete (Spanish for the Sevii islands)
Navesar (I fused Navesar and Cosencia here)
Miralcanal (Like the last version)

Also, the rolling stock is pretty much unchanged, it still uses the Urbos 3 made by CAF.


----------



## HARTride 2012

thesmartboy said:


> It's been a long day (or time)...
> 
> Hi!
> I got the inspiration to log in again, and here I am, back.
> 
> 
> Over the past months, on Google Maps, I've been making a totally fictitious version of the Macau LRT. Included in it are 21 LRT lines (not including branches yet!) and 4 tram lines. Well, it's not yet done


Awesome! Welcome back!

I too will be restarting my fictitious map efforts soon. Hoping to finally compile a fictional subway map for Norfolk, VA with my original 10 lines, plus possibly two additional lines.


----------



## CNGL

Also, while we were in campaign for the municipal elections that were held back in May, I updated my Zaragoza tram proposal. Dotted lines are possible extensions to future developments, black lines are those from the Aragon RER I posted a while back.


----------



## thesmartboy

Thanks for the welcomes! 

That Zaragoza tram looks insane! 
I see blank spaces on the dotted lines. Is there anything there?


----------



## CNGL

^^ There is currently nothing there, I said these would be possible extensions should those areas be developed.

By the way, I visited Bordeaux in the last few days, and now I'm planning to come up with a fictional tram plan. It would incorporate current plans as well as some ideas from me.


Rojnova said:


> Here's an updated version, with a streetcar, more routes, a key, and frequency mapping:


There you go.


----------



## thesmartboy

Oh. I think you recently had almozar (or almuerzo?)

Macau LRT is still at 21 lines, combined a line with its branch.


----------



## Phoenyxar

Alright, I only recently discovered this thread (and very passionately scrolled through it) so it's probably only fair if I share my maps as well. Small problem though, since I usually create enormous Paint-maps I felt the need to upload them to Google Photos. To be fair it's a great host, but I can only share a link, not an image, which is slightly less intrusive.

So first:
Sertichnada Metro
Which was made fairly recently with a nice background of the river estuaries.

And secondly there's this monster:
Sygfride Metro & RER
With (and I only recently counted them) exactly 1.000 metro stations and another 58 RER-stations visible with no direct connection to the metro system. Sadly no background of the multiple rivers of this city, the map got crowded way too fast (something that translates in an obligatory inset for the main stations in the bottom right).

(And for those interested, no that's not me as the Google Avatar)


lsg97 said:


> I don't know how many of you are familiar with GTA 5 and the Metro/LRT system in the imaginary city of Los Santos, but I was quite fascinated by it so I decided to expand it because in its current appearance it quite sucks from a realistic economic view.


Funny enough I've had a shot at the LST network myself! I went for a different route and kind of ignored most of the existing Line 1.








(The green line reaches Chumash and the red line if partially below ground, most of it is a general tram/streetcar which shares the road like seen in Davis)

Did the same thing for Liberty City. I've been playing the game using just the Subway, which is quite doable, but I think we can agree that the system isn't perfect so I altered it a bit.









Ah well. Got more maps, but I think this is enough for one post.


----------



## mrsmartman

^^ I love these.


----------



## CNGL

1000 stations? Wow! You must have ran out of names. I can't see the pics because now I'm on mobile, but I'll check that massive metro system. For comparison, my Dairon metro,which is a replica of Shanghai's, 'only' has 292 stations, some with names like 'Mitochondrion' (However as the metro is made in Spanish it appears as _La Mitocondria_).


----------



## Phoenyxar

Well, I had no idea myself until I counted them, but in contrast to what you think I did not run out of names. I'm quiet creative and stubborn when it comes to finding new names (/naming logics) if I do say so myself.

What I did run in quiet often was naming a station, wondering for a couple of seconds whether the name was already taken and then searching half the map for that name. Which I guess is in a way similar to what you said, but well.


----------



## Alargule

Keep track of them in a spreadsheet list; you'd find out about duplicate station names quickly enough.

I see the map is entirely symmetrical?


----------



## lsg97

Phoenyxar said:


> Alright, I only recently discovered this thread (and very passionately scrolled through it) so it's probably only fair if I share my maps as well. Small problem though, since I usually create enormous Paint-maps I felt the need to upload them to Google Photos. To be fair it's a great host, but I can only share a link, not an image, which is slightly less intrusive.
> 
> So first:
> Sertichnada Metro
> Which was made fairly recently with a nice background of the river estuaries.
> 
> And secondly there's this monster:
> Sygfride Metro & RER
> With (and I only recently counted them) exactly 1.000 metro stations and another 58 RER-stations visible with no direct connection to the metro system. Sadly no background of the multiple rivers of this city, the map got crowded way too fast (something that translates in an obligatory inset for the main stations in the bottom right).
> 
> (And for those interested, no that's not me as the Google Avatar)
> 
> Funny enough I've had a shot at the LST network myself! I went for a different route and kind of ignored most of the existing Line 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The green line reaches Chumash and the red line if partially below ground, most of it is a general tram/streetcar which shares the road like seen in Davis)
> 
> Did the same thing for Liberty City. I've been playing the game using just the Subway, which is quite doable, but I think we can agree that the system isn't perfect so I altered it a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well. Got more maps, but I think this is enough for one post.


Wow, impressive, nice to see there's another "expert" on GTA maps here. :lol:

As you might have seen in my Los Santos proposal, I would've gone for underground tracks at the most parts.
Now you got me on a couple of good ideas, I'll take a look at the Liberty City map, too. Expect me to come up with a quite completely altered service pattern though, because - besides the system being quite nice for a small ingame feature - I found the idea of those two basic circle lines rather useless


----------



## Ian-nator268

just to ask, has anyone ever posted fictional maps of Malaysia?


----------



## thesmartboy

Ian-nator268 said:


> just to ask, has anyone ever posted fictional maps of Malaysia?


Hi!

I'm not so sure if someone posted KL already...


----------



## Ian-nator268

Hmm thinking of doing one but I've already made 5 fantasy maps so kinda lazy


----------



## CNGL

Since Dairon is taking a rest on new openings until 2017 (as it runs parallel to real life Shanghai) except maybe line 13 to Kant (Changqing Lu), I'm now revisiting my craziest proposal ever, the Aragonese Metro (I called it Aragon RER earlier here), which is becoming even crazier. When completed it may have at least 5000 kilometers of tracks, making it by far the largest metro network ever posted here, and will reach every one of the 731 municipalities of Aragon, from the largest cities (The largest by far is Zaragoza, followed by Huesca at 1/13 of its population, then Teruel if it exists at all, then Calatayud and Utebo which is actually a suburb of Zaragoza) to the smallest villages (as of the latest estimates there is a triple tie between Bagües, Balconchan -both in Zaragoza province- and Salcedillo -in Teruel province- at 13 inhabitants each). It is still far from complete, though, and I don't know when I'll finish it.


----------



## thesmartboy

^^ WOAH.

I've been map-hopping for some time now. Other than my metro plan for 9 Philippine cities, I'm working on a series of expressways in a part of the Philippines as well as a city I've been working on for a while...


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## CNGL

An update to Dairon's metro, as I've finalized the station names of the remaining part of line 13. They will be, from West to East (stations marked with an * were already known because they are on 'existing' lines):
Kant* (Changqing Lu, interchange with line 7)
Diógenes* (Chengshan Lu, interchange with line 8)
La Floresta del Pilón* (Dongming Lu, interchange with line 6)
San Bernardino (Liuli)
Noventa (Xianan Lu)
Euclides (Beicai, named after Euclid)
Gauss (Chengchun Donglu)
Venta de Camisas (Lianxi Lu, literally translates to 'Shirts sale', interchange with line 18 U/C)
Ariza* (Huaxia Zhonglu, Interchange with line 16)
Las Alondras (Zhongke Lu, this was the name I had planned for what finally became Ariza)
Walqa Sur (Xuelin Lu)
Walqa Futura (Zhangjiang Lu)

Anyway, this part of line 13 won't be opening until 2018 (like line 10 North). I should have named the stations on line 5 South, line 8 South, line 9 East and line 17 as those are opening next year.

I've also renamed a couple stations. I wasn't comfortable with having some real historical figures so I've changed them. So Carlomagno on line 13 has become González Frías, and I've brought back Navarra to replace Reyes Católicos on line 1 (Navarra was previously used for what is now Esteban Latre).

And so far I've only made a parody of Shanghai. I may do all the other Chinese cities as well before it becomes impossible.


----------



## WaffleCat

Another fantasy metro map for a real city, I give to you the *Winnipeg Transit*

Spanning three lines and covering through the most of Winnipeg, this transit system was…actually quite difficult to do. With two lines spanning from north to south and one spanning East to West, it was a challenge to put this all together. The three separate lines all interchange at three different points in the main city itself, forming a nice little triangle surrounding everything.

Also included are locations where the stations serve and if there are any links to any public bus terminals, which is key in the city where I come from (Singapore)


----------



## HARTride 2012

After a long while of not posting anything, I present to you my revised rail map for the fictional city of Cindyville.










Here, you will find that the Green Line Automated People Mover has been extended westward by seven stations. The Purple Line Commuter Rail has also been extended, by two stations. The Blue Line Elevated Rail has been extended from Cindyville International Airport to Joint Base Miranda, and a new express line - the Orange Line Elevated Rail - offers limited stop service between Downtown Cindyville and Joint Base Miranda. Additionally, the Yellow Line Airport Automated People Mover is now a complete loop, and the Comberger Blvd station opened recently along the Red Line Elevated Rail.


----------



## tokyo-hypa

--


----------



## Arnorian




----------



## CNB30

Arnorian said:


>


What Program is that?


----------



## Arnorian

Inkscape.


----------



## Yevgeniya16

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> Rīga city center tram and trolleybus routes 2018
> Cut out from a work in progress full city map. Based on current routes, far future projects and my imagination.
> 
> orange - tram lines
> violet - trolleybus lines
> dashed orange and violet - tram and trolleybus on the same lane
> light violet - trolleybus lines during special events and/or service lines.
> red- railway lines
> termini in bold


I like your this idea so much, especially tram line on Blaumaņa - Avotu towards to Pļavnieki, this is brilliant, look on K.Barona, this looks like a tree, one branch to the left we already have (Matīsa - Miera), if to build like you think will be second branch to the right, I just afraid that the section of Avotu between Marijas - A.Čaka and Lačplēša has a very narrow places (7 meters between houses across each others) and tram line might not going to fit there, but in my opinion this line must be build some day anyway, may be demolish some houses. Do you have this plan for full city? I would like to see it. I saw some plans to build tram line on E.Birznieka-Upīša - Lačplēša - Avotu and this idea I do not like, also I do not like the idea to build tram lines on A.Puškina - Dzirnavu in one direction and Elizabetes - I.Turgeneva in opposite direction, I think this will be not nice-looking, more expensive, inconvenient and complected to repair.


----------



## Yevgeniya16

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> An idea for Rīga rail network which is hard to explain in words but I'll show the map anyways.


This is interesting, but to be honest I do not like a lot of things here.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

^^
What, for example? I have grown smarter and probably would opt for a different map nowadays


----------



## Yevgeniya16

BriedisUnIzlietne said:


> ^^
> What, for example? I have grown smarter and probably would opt for a different map nowadays


I will be waiting your new ideas ASAP, Please.


----------



## elliot42

Twin Cities adaptation of 2030 plan:


----------



## Alargule

The Amsterdam rail and metro network as it might look like, if the Noord/Zuidlijn (North South Line, the big blue one) would be extended to Schiphol Airport via existing tracks.



Alargule said:


> De Noord/Zuidlijn naar Schiphol over bestaand (ProRail) spoor. Inclusief een Zuidwestboog voor NS. Mooie ruil: als GVB mag 'concurreren' met NS van en naar Schiphol, mag NS concurreren met GVB op de Ringlijn.


----------



## Arnorian

I've split branches into separate lines.


----------



## 00Zy99

I'm sorry, but the loop on the green line really bugs me. Try making it more like a horseshoe. Or add another line to cover some of that area.


----------



## Arnorian

The station where the green line meets the red line is at an elevation of 145 meters, and the station where it meets the brown line is at 95 meters. The station in the middle of the loop is at 190 meters. There is no way to cover this area of high population density in another way. I took the idea from Naples' Line 1.


----------



## 00Zy99

Have you considered deep bore stations? Just have the station way underground.


----------



## Arnorian

No need for that.


----------



## 00Zy99

Probably cheaper than a loop.


----------



## Alargule

Hmmm...whose fantasy map was it again? Just curious...


----------



## Alargule

Fantasy map of fantasy city, for a change. Work still in progress. The extent of the network that's to be mapped is shown below (click for larger version):


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

^^
I like how the dark red line aligns with the city!

But why can't one transfer from the dark red line to the light green line at the point where it diverges?


----------



## Alargule

I tried to put a bit of planning realism into the network. If you take a look at London or NYC, for example, there aren't transfers at points where you'd expect them to be. Be it because of a history of competition between lines, planning short-sightedness or geographic constraints.


----------



## CNGL

Ah, your good old New York City-like city. Nice to see it is still alive.

And so does Dairon, my "shanzhai" version of Shanghai. Since no metro additions have taken place in 2016 I decided to add several other types of public transport in addition to the maglev (which is not shown in the metro maps but is there, running back and forth between Rosales Pearson and the Tolosana airport), namely a rubber-tyred tram intersecting line 2 at Walqa and Universidad Politecnica, a trolleybus rapid transit line (line 71) running parallel and to the South of line 2 from near Ascaso station and airport to the Riverside Promenade (Dairon's version of the Bund), as well as a couple standard tram lines under construction in the Nolanda district in the Southwest. All of this have real life equivalents, much like it happens with the metro.


----------



## Gottfried

*Vienna Fantasy*

test


----------



## micro

Far away from any metro system - in Siem Reap, Cambodia, I found this neat fun map of "Angkorground", indeed useful to navigate the many temples of Angkor: 










Source: http://tubemapworld.com/templemap.html


----------



## Alargule

Alargule said:


> Fantasy map of fantasy city, for a change. Work still in progress. The extent of the network that's to be mapped is shown below (click for larger version):


Progressing:


----------



## pewienslazak

Hello!
I've done this - a scheme for a better SKR (basically S-Bahn) system for the Upper Silesian aglomeration (sometimes refered to as Katowice aglomeration). Currently we have the "orange" line from Tychy to Sosnowiec. Here I've extended the line, but also added 4 others. The system uses preexisting tracks, except for Miasteczko Śląskie - Pyrzowice part of lines 4 and 5 (which is planned to be built anyway). There are a few stations that do not exist in the real life, and few have their names changed.


----------



## Alargule

Nearing completion:


----------



## John.S

Fantasy Map for Melbourne Tram Network. Sorry about lack of labels, and the wonky North - South Routes 38, 46 and 72. If anyone has any questions let me know. Routes are colour coded by depot (some shared depot info is missing)



Dark Blue: Essendon Depot
Red: Brunswick Depot
Grey: Southbank Depot
Green: Camberwell Depot
Light Blue: Kew Depot
Yellow: Malvern Depot
Orange: Glenhuntly Depot
Pink: Preston Workshops

edit: will try to find image hosting in text
edit 2: got it working


----------



## Village Idiot

pewienslazak said:


> Hello!
> I've done this - a scheme for a better SKR (basically S-Bahn) system for the Upper Silesian aglomeration (sometimes refered to as Katowice aglomeration). Currently we have the "orange" line from Tychy to Sosnowiec. Here I've extended the line, but also added 4 others. The system uses preexisting tracks, except for Miasteczko Śląskie - Pyrzowice part of lines 4 and 5 (which is planned to be built anyway). There are a few stations that do not exist in the real life, and few have their names changed.


Have you considered a joint Krakow - Katowice International Airport, perhaps West of Trzebinia and North of the A4? That could be a fantastic hub in your regional network, expanding it of course to Lesser Poland which seems natural give the two regions relationship. That could develop into a truly intercontinental airport and be a regional multi-modal hub as well.


----------



## pewienslazak

^Ain't gonna happen. There already is an airport in Kraków - Balice. Let's keep at least semi-realistic. Also - both Kraków and cities of Silesia have other expenses. And I'm not even mentioning the crazyman's (I mean the gov't) plan to build an enormous airport in the middle of Poland :bash: . And there are several more reasons for which I really don't want to connect Lesser Poland and Silesia.


----------



## aquaticko

So, this is a very fantastical rendition of Seoul's, Incheon's, and the entire Sudogwon metro area's lines. I focused on providing a lot more connectivity between lines, as well as greatly densifying service in satellite cities and within Seoul south of the Han river. Also included (in grey) are intercity and express commuter lines, some of which mimic planned expansions for rail lines in the megalopolitan area (the GTX in particular), or are reflective of plans for the future, others still of which are just fantasy. I started with the schematic map from urbanrail.net, and embellished and modified heavily as I went along. This is the product of many years' work, but there are still some errors (missing station names, names covered by lines; this is all just kind of a fun thing for me, nothing super serious)

Given Korea's and Seoul's (in particular) population density, I think that rail ought to be far more dominant as a method of transit (along with walking and cycling). Tell me what you think. 







[/url]Seoul-Incheon-Gyeonggi by aquaticko, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## CNGL

CNGL said:


> Since Dairon is taking a rest on new openings until 2017 (as it runs parallel to real life Shanghai) except maybe line 13 to Kant (Changqing Lu), I'm now revisiting my craziest proposal ever, the Aragonese Metro (I called it Aragon RER earlier here), which is becoming even crazier. When completed it may have at least 5000 kilometers of tracks, making it by far the largest metro network ever posted here, and will reach every one of the 731 municipalities of Aragon, from the largest cities (The largest by far is Zaragoza, followed by Huesca at 1/13 of its population, then Teruel if it exists at all, then Calatayud and Utebo which is actually a suburb of Zaragoza) to the smallest villages (as of the latest estimates there is a triple tie between Bagües, Balconchan -both in Zaragoza province- and Salcedillo -in Teruel province- at 13 inhabitants each). It is still far from complete, though, and I don't know when I'll finish it.


I'm still working in this. I hope to have it finished this summer. An update to the least populated municipalities: As of the latest estimates it is now Bagües alone, with 12 inhabitants (And I have already connected it to the system).


----------



## nomadicnotes

I've created a Ho Chi Minh City Metro concept map - "If Saigon had a subway like Shanghai".









View full size here


----------



## gemer

My Krakow tram network fantasy map. Some extension options are planned in future, some impossibilities included too...








For full version click here


----------



## Alargule

A fantasy map of my fantasy city 'Maysoo' (just browse this thread to see some earlier posts on this city):

_link to super mega detailed PDF version_


----------



## mitteleuropean

The map of Krakow is super, and I like very much the ideea of continuing the tram tunnel from Dworzec Głowny to Armii Krajowej. I also think is very good that you freed the tram ring around the center of so many tram lines as they are in the present.
Where I have some doubts is about the fact that you haven't included in the map some future lines that are in plan or under construction like the direct connections between Kurdanow and Łagienicki or between Krowodrza Gorka and Gorka Narodowa. Also I don't see the point to prolonge the tram lines outside the city: to Wieliczka where there is train line S1 or to Zielonki (too small village). Plus the tram lines are becoming too long. Look at tram line 6 from Wieliczka to Batowice with the huge detour through the western parts of the city. It's simple not possible to mantain a stable freequency on such a long line. It's nice that you created a terminal to Kombinat, but bad that you haven't mantained tram line between Kombinat and Kopiec Wandy. I also don't see any sense to create 3 tram branches from Rondo Barei towords the center: via Rakowicka, via Rondo Mogilskie and via Wieczysta. 2 of them would be enough, and the one to Wieczysta could be prolonged to Aleja Pokoju. It would make a little more sense for line 24 as you created it.
About line numbering, it is a pity that number 15 is not allocated, but instead you created line 27 outside the normal range. I understand that 2x are secondary lines with low freequency, but for the purpose of harmony, you could have reduced tram 14 to Łagiewniki, so that 27 to Czerwony Mąki could have a better freequency and be renumbered 15.


----------



## Joke Insurance

*Austin*










Source: https://austinrailnow.com/2016/04/28/vision-for-an-austin-metro-wide-light-rail-system/



*Baltimore*










Source: https://theoditsek.wordpress.com/2019/06/29/baltimore-metro-again/



*Los Angeles*










Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/imaginarym..._angeles_what_if_metro_rail_map_updated_with/


----------



## mw123

_https://maps.philipmallis.com/melbourne-fantasy-rail-map-2050/_


----------



## mrsmartman

Mr Downtown said:


> The answer is usually history. Different companies, different unions, different equipment, different track or electric power. Institutional inertia can be one of the hardest things to overcome in transit.
> 
> Paris, Munich, Perth, and Philadelphia managed to do it, but few other cities ever did.
> 
> Bion J. Arnold's 1914 scheme for through-routing steam road commuter service through downtown Chicago is online here. It still makes a lot of sense to me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooker, George Ellsworth. _Through Routes for Chicago's Steam Railroads._ City Club of Chicago, 1914
> 
> 1. IC to C&NW North Line via a new subway under St. Clair and Ohio
> 2. Rock Island, NYC, and C&WI to C&NW Northwest Line via a new subway under LaSalle and Ohio
> 3. Alton, Wabash, and Pennsy to Milwaukee Road lines via Union Station
> 4. Burlington to C&NW West Line via Union Station


Why don’t more city transport networks use “through-routing”? - SkyscraperPage Forum


----------



## mrsmartman

*NORTH SOUTH RAIL LINK*

















MAP OF EXISTING COMMUTER RAIL SYSTEM, WITH NO CONNECTION BETWEEN NORTH AND SOUTH. [© BRAD BELLOWS ARCHITECTS]

















Map of unified system, with all commuter rail and transit lines connected in downtown Boston. [© Brad Bellows Architects]



http://www.northsouthraillink.org/


----------



## czargeof

fantasy light rail map for Anchorage, Alaska I made


----------



## elliot42

Johannesburg:


----------



## elliot42

Mar del Plata, Argentina:
(only the major transfer points are circled; assume all interchanges are transfers)


----------



## harrymackenzie09

Hello, designing fantasy metro maps has been my hidden little interest for years, so I was happy to find this thread, and I'd like to share with you my most recent project: the fully enlarged Los Santos Metro!

I'm not sure if many of you are aware with GTA 5 and the Metro/LRT system in the fictional city of Los Santos, but I was so taken with it that I wanted to extend it because it currently stinks from a realistic economic standpoint. You'll see when I show you the images.

I did draw one map that displays the system on a satellite photo to scale and another that is more schematic, like the ones you'd find in stations or inside a vehicle, and includes the station names.


----------



## elliot42

Concept expansion maps for MTA (new york), Metrolink (st louis), and MARTA (atlanta):


----------



## Arnorian

Google My Maps is a neat tool for drawing metro maps. Here's two I made of Bratislava and Zagreb.


----------



## nomadicnotes

Bali Railway Concept Map 










This is a concept map of a Bali railway system, including an island circle line, a high-speed railway to Java, and an urban rail transit system in South Bali. Most of the lines are proposals that have been made before, with some additions of my own.


----------



## 5ilham

Just want to share my fantasy transit map of my city in Cities Skylines.


----------

